# First Ladies of the USA - time for some civillity, folks.



## Statistikhengst

I have seen a lot of nasty stuff written about First Lady Michelle Obama in the last 6 years, it's pretty damned ugly and stupid, too.

There is even an ultra-whackazoid website dedicated to trashing her every move. I think it is called "Michelle's Mirror".

To combat this insanity, I want to take second and reflect on who our First Ladies have been and to say quite openly that I, as a Democrat, have liked all of the ones I have encountered live AND those over whom I have read a great deal.

A lot of shit has been thrown around over the costs incurred by First Ladies, but virtually all of them have incurred costs - this is very natural and EXPECTED perk that comes with the Presidency, and Presidents of both parties have made full use of this perk.

Currently, next to our current FLOTUS, Michelle Obama, there are five former First Ladies still living, thank goodness:







_Former First Lady Laura Bush (2001-2009), former First Lady Hillary Clinton (1993-2001), Former First Lady Barbara Bush (1989-1993) and former First Lady Rosalyn Carter (1977-1981)._ Not pictured: Nancy Reagan.

Each one of these ladies is a model of grace and excellence and kindness in her own unique way.

Maybe it would help were people to do less bitching and more reading. Want to know how the title as we know it came into being? Then read here:

First Lady of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Here is a complete listing of the FLOTUSes throughout our nation's history:

List of First Ladies of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Within the wiki is also a pretty good description of what a FLOTUS does:



> The First Lady of the United States is the hostess of the White House. The position is traditionally filled by the wife of the president of the United States, but, on occasion, the title has been applied to women who were not presidents&#8217; wives, such as when the president was a bachelor or widower, or when the wife of the president was unable to fulfill the duties of the First Lady herself. *The First Lady is not an elected position; it carries no official duties and receives no salary. Nonetheless, she attends many official ceremonies and functions of state either along with or in place of the president.* Traditionally, the First Lady does not hold outside employment while occupying the office.[1] She has her own staff, including the White House Social Secretary, the Chief of Staff, the Press Secretary, the Chief Floral Designer, and the Executive Chef. The Office of the First Lady is also in charge of all social and ceremonial events of the White House, and is a branch of the Executive Office of the President.
> 
> According to the White House and the National First Ladies' Library, there have been forty-six First Ladies and forty-seven First Ladyships. This discrepancy exists because Grover Cleveland served two non-consecutive terms and is counted chronologically as both the twenty-second and the twenty-fourth president; his wife Frances Folsom Cleveland is also counted twice.




The White House website keeps bios of all of our First Ladies:

The First Ladies | The White House

And here is also a very good website for such:

First Ladies of the United States


There is a lot of GOOD material about our First Ladies from the above links. I would recommend that you begin reading to see what interesting and unique and wonderful individuals they were.

I will start contributing material about each FLOTUS over the course of the year.


But right now, I would like to say some kind (and historically accurate) things about First Ladies within most peoples' living memory.

Being born in 1963, the first FLOTUS I have in memory is Ladybird Johnson, but Jackie Onassis (formerly Kennedy) was still quite on the scene and very beloved. 

*Jackie Kennedy* was a model of charm and grace an genteel-ness. I cannot imagine any person in the world wanting to say something nasty about that woman. Alone, having to bear the grief and loss of her husband, John Kennedy, should be enough to simply honor her and her fine memory.

*Ladybird Johnson* (Claudia Taylor Johnson) was a great lover of nature and she brought that love of nature with her into both the Vice-President's mansion and then into the White House. She is probably best known for her involvement in Head-Start for Pre-K kids.

*Pat Nixon* was a former High School teacher and lover of theater. In fact, she and Dick Nixon were cast in the same play and there they met and fell in love with each other. As FLOTUS, Pat Nixon worked tirelessly to get people to do volunteer service. She is also probably best known for inviting tons of people to non-denomination ecumenical church services every Sunday.

*Betty Ford* is one of my favorite First Ladies. Like Gerald Ford, she was a "lucky accident" for our nation. She was Gerald Ford's guiding hand in many matters. The two truly loved each other right through their last days on earth. She had to undergo breast cancer in 1974, and by going public about her cancer, she embolded a lot of women to get themselves checked out. Who knows how many lives Betty Ford saved by simply being an advocate for preventative medicine. Betty Ford also did our nation a big service by coming out as an ex-First Lady and admitting her own alcoholism - again, breaking a lot of tabus. Who knows how many lives Betty Ford may have saved by having been an advocate for getting treatment for alcoholism. And the Betty Ford clinic is still open today. What an incredible woman she was. I also believe that Betty Ford was the first FLOTUS ever to appear on a TV sitcom (or two). I believe she did a neat cameo either in the Bob Newhart show or the Mary Tyler Moore show - or both.

*Rosalyn Carter* tends to be forgotten some, mostly because she was a very quiet person. A skilled speaker, but a quiet, genteel person with a love of the fine arts, for which she advocated. Both she and then Second-Lady Joan Mondale were great lovers of the fine arts. I would wager that you cannot find even one mean or sour quote from Rosalyn Carter, who, like her husband, is a born-again Christian (Southern Baptist).

*Nancy Reagan* was the second divorcee in a row, after Betty Ford, to have married a future President in her second marriage. Those two lovely women together broke the tabu that a First Lady somehow could not be a divorcee. Considered aloof by many people, Nancy was anything but aloof. She was an intensely concentrated person and spent tons of time behind the scenes helping veterans and the homeless. She supported the foster Grandparent Program and wrote a book about it in 1982, the year I graduated from High School. She is probably best known for her "Just say no" to drugs program. I always liked and respected her.

Many saw *Barbara Bush* as the grandmother whom everyone wanted to have in their family. Barbara Bush advocated strongly for literacy programs. VERY STRONGLY. She was the first FLOTUS to advocate for public awareness about HIV/AIDS. I adore Barbara Bush and hopes she still lives a very long time.

With *Hillary Clinton*, a lot of "molds" were broken, or perhaps re-introduced. Hillary was on the campaign trail in 1992 for her husband Bill more than any other First Lady in our history. She made the first real attempts at Health Care Reform. Like Nancy Reagan before her, Mrs. Clinton wrote a book: "It takes a Village" (1996), for which she received a Grammy. She was and still is a strong advocate for women's issues. And of course, she is the only FLOTUS in history to go on to become a US Senator, a serious Presidential candidate, a Secretary of State and a likely presidential candidate again. I don't think that any FLOTUS in history has as high a name recognition or public profile like Hillary Clinton.

*Laura Bush* is one of the most charming FLOTUSes I have ever seen up close. I even got to shake her hand once. A truly nice person. Laura was the key force behind then President Bush's "No Child left behind" program. Laura Bush was a main supporter of women's rights in Afghanistan. She is the first FLOTUS ever to give the President's weekly radio address (November, 2001). Laura Bush is the most travelled FLOTUS in history, having visited all 50 states on behalf on the President and *73* foreign countries. She was on a foreign trip for 212 days out of her husband's 2-term presidency, a lot of it in Africa, having advocated for AIDS prevention and hunger prevention, causes that President Bush himself took up, to his great credit.  In spite of all sort of partisan strife from 2001-2009, I found Laura Bush to be a class act.  Just as I find the current FLOTUS.

I think that history will smile upon *Michelle Obama* for her "let's move" program to combat obesity, a real problem in the USA, and worldwide. Really not much more to say about her, she he is often in the news, as most FLOTUSes are during their time in the White House.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS*. She is doing nothing that other FLOTUSes have not done. She is filling the role of First Lady as we have seen other first ladies do. And I personally find that people who attack her must be serverely lacking in a lot of categories, not the least of which is sanity.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I think Michele Obama is a beautiful woman.  I don't think degrading her or making fun of her is appropriate.  I cannot stop others from doing it but I won't do it myself.    - Jeri


----------



## R.D.

> It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS. She is doing nothing that other FLOTUSes have not done. She is filling the role of First Lady as we have seen other first ladies do. And I personally find that people who attack her must be serverely lacking in a lot of categories, not the least of which is sanity.



Don't be so bossy.

Yesterday we were racist butt hurts for pointing out her lavish spending today we should just keep our insanity checked?  Nice.  But you're no liberal


----------



## bodecea

Jeremiah said:


> I think Michele Obama is a beautiful woman.  I don't think degrading her or making fun of her is appropriate.  I cannot stop others from doing it but I won't do it myself.    - Jeri



I find that those who denigrate Mrs. Obama are the truly ugly ones.   And yes, the same goes for those who denigrate Mrs. Bush...etc.


----------



## rightwinger

Statistikhengst said:


> I have seen a lot of nasty stuff written about First Lady Michelle Obama in the last 6 years, it's pretty damned ugly and stupid, too.
> 
> There is even an ultra-whackazoid website dedicated to trashing her every move. I think it is called "Michelle's Mirror".
> 
> To combat this insanity, I want to take second and reflect on who our First Ladies have been and to say quite openly that I, as a Democrat, have liked all of the ones I have encountered live AND those over whom I have read a great deal.
> 
> A lot of shit has been thrown around over the costs incurred by First Ladies, but virtually all of them have incurred costs - this is very natural and EXPECTED perk that comes with the Presidency, and Presidents of both parties have made full use of this perk.
> 
> *Currently, next to our current FLOTUS, Michelle Obama, there are four former First Ladies still living, thank goodness:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Former First Lady Laura Bush (2001-2009), former First Lady Hillary Clinton (1993-2001), Former First Lady Barbara Bush (1989-1993) and former First Lady Rosalyn Carter (1977-1981)._
> 
> Each one of these ladies is a model of grace and excellence and kindness in her own unique way.
> 
> Maybe it would help were people to do less bitching and more reading. Want to know how the title as we know it came into being? Then read here:
> 
> First Lady of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Here is a complete listing of the FLOTUSes throughout our nation's history:
> 
> List of First Ladies of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Within the wiki is also a pretty good description of what a FLOTUS does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Lady of the United States is the hostess of the White House. The position is traditionally filled by the wife of the president of the United States, but, on occasion, the title has been applied to women who were not presidents&#8217; wives, such as when the president was a bachelor or widower, or when the wife of the president was unable to fulfill the duties of the First Lady herself. *The First Lady is not an elected position; it carries no official duties and receives no salary. Nonetheless, she attends many official ceremonies and functions of state either along with or in place of the president.* Traditionally, the First Lady does not hold outside employment while occupying the office.[1] She has her own staff, including the White House Social Secretary, the Chief of Staff, the Press Secretary, the Chief Floral Designer, and the Executive Chef. The Office of the First Lady is also in charge of all social and ceremonial events of the White House, and is a branch of the Executive Office of the President.
> 
> According to the White House and the National First Ladies' Library, there have been forty-six First Ladies and forty-seven First Ladyships. This discrepancy exists because Grover Cleveland served two non-consecutive terms and is counted chronologically as both the twenty-second and the twenty-fourth president; his wife Frances Folsom Cleveland is also counted twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The White House website keeps bios of all of our First Ladies:
> 
> The First Ladies | The White House
> 
> And here is also a very good website for such:
> 
> First Ladies of the United States
> 
> 
> There is a lot of GOOD material about our First Ladies from the above links. I would recommend that you begin reading to see what interesting and unique and wonderful individuals they were.
> 
> I will start contributing material about each FLOTUS over the course of the year.
> 
> 
> But right now, I would like to say some kind (and historically accurate) things about First Ladies within most peoples' living memory.
> 
> Being born in 1963, the first FLOTUS I have in memory is Ladybird Johnson, but Jackie Onassis (formerly Kennedy) was still quite on the scene and very beloved.
> 
> *Jackie Kennedy* was a model of charm and grace an genteel-ness. I cannot imagine any person in the world wanting to say something nasty about that woman. Alone, having to bear the grief and loss of her husband, John Kennedy, should be enough to simply honor her and her fine memory.
> 
> *Ladybird Johnson* (Claudia Taylor Johnson) was a great lover of nature and she brought that love of nature with her into both the Vice-President's mansion and then into the White House. She is probably best known for her involvement in Head-Start for Pre-K kids.
> 
> *Pat Nixon* was a former High School teacher and lover of theater. In fact, she and Dick Nixon were cast in the same play and there they met and fell in love with each other. As FLOTUS, Pat Nixon worked tirelessly to get people to do volunteer service. She is also probably best known for inviting tons of people to non-denomination ecumenical church services every Sunday.
> 
> *Betty Ford* is one of my favorite First Ladies. Like Gerald Ford, she was a "lucky accident" for our nation. She was Gerald Ford's guiding hand in many matters. The two truly loved each other right through their last days on earth. She had to undergo breast cancer in 1974, and by going public about her cancer, she embolded a lot of women to get themselves checked out. Who knows how many lives Betty Ford saved by simply being an advocate for preventative medicine. Betty Ford also did our nation a big service by coming out as an ex-First Lady and admitting her own alcoholism - again, breaking a lot of tabus. Who knows how many lives Betty Ford may have saved by having been an advocate for getting treatment for alcoholism. And the Betty Ford clinic is still open today. What an incredible woman she was. I also believe that Betty Ford was the first FLOTUS ever to appear on a TV sitcom (or two). I believe she did a neat cameo either in the Bob Newhart show or the Mary Tyler Moore show - or both.
> 
> *Rosalyn Carter* tends to be forgotten some, mostly because she was a very quiet person. A skilled speaker, but a quiet, genteel person with a love of the fine arts, for which she advocated. Both she and then Second-Lady Joan Mondale were great lovers of the fine arts. I would wager that you cannot find even one mean or sour quote from Rosalyn Carter, who, like her husband, is a born-again Christian (Southern Baptist).
> 
> *Nancy Reagan* was the second divorcee in a row, after Betty Ford, to have married a future President in her second marriage. Those two lovely women together broke the tabu that a First Lady somehow could not be a divorcee. Considered aloof by many people, Nancy was anything but aloof. She was an intensely concentrated person and spent tons of time behind the scenes helping veterans and the homeless. She supported the foster Grandparent Program and wrote a book about it in 1982, the year I graduated from High School. She is probably best known for her "Just say no" to drugs program. I always liked and respected her.
> 
> Many saw *Barbara Bush* as the grandmother whom everyone wanted to have in their family. Barbara Bush advocated strongly for literacy programs. VERY STRONGLY. She was the first FLOTUS to advocate for public awareness about HIV/AIDS. I adore Barbara Bush and hopes she still lives a very long time.
> 
> With *Hillary Clinton*, a lot of "molds" were broken, or perhaps re-introduced. Hillary was on the campaign trail in 1992 for her husband Bill more than any other First Lady in our history. She made the first real attempts at Health Care Reform. Like Nancy Reagan before her, Mrs. Clinton wrote a book: "It takes a Village" (1996), for which she received a Grammy. She was and still is a strong advocate for women's issues. And of course, she is the only FLOTUS in history to go on to become a US Senator, a serious Presidential candidate, a Secretary of State and a likely presidential candidate again. I don't think that any FLOTUS in history has as high a name recognition or public profile like Hillary Clinton.
> 
> *Laura Bush* is one of the most charming FLOTUSes I have ever seen up close. I even got to shake her hand once. A truly nice person. Laura was the key force behind then President Bush's "No Child left behind" program. Laura Bush was a main supporter of women's rights in Afghanistan. She is the first FLOTUS ever to give the President's weekly radio address (November, 2001). Laura Bush is the most travelled FLOTUS in history, having visited all 50 states on behalf on the President and *73* foreign countries. She was on a foreign trip for 212 days out of her husband's 2-term presidency, a lot of it in Africa, having advocated for AIDS prevention and hunger prevention, causes that President Bush himself took up, to his great credit.  In spite of all sort of partisan strife from 2001-2009, I found Laura Bush to be a class act.  Just as I find the current FLOTUS.
> 
> I think that history will smile upon *Michelle Obama* for her "let's move" program to combat obesity, a real problem in the USA, and worldwide. Really not much more to say about her, she he is often in the news, as most FLOTUSes are during their time in the White House.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS*. She is doing nothing that other FLOTUSes have not done. She is filling the role of First Lady as we have seen other first ladies do. And I personally find that people who attack her must be serverely lacking in a lot of categories, not the least of which is sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some of the invited.
> 
> 
> 
> @AceRothstein ,     [MENTION=47870]Vigilante[/MENTION],     [MENTION=45693]American4Americ[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] + ,     [MENTION=39464]antiquity[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=35553]aris2chat[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION] + ,     [MENTION=24076]Avorysuds[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=34109]beagle9[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=47248]bedowin62[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=24619]Bill Angel[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=44336]birddog[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION] + ,     [MENTION=21616]blastoff[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=25197]BlindBoo[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=46834]Bombur[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=29100]bripat9643[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=44706]Bumberclyde[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=44680]Camp[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=14617]Cecilie1200[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] + ,     [MENTION=22617]chikenwing[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=46975]Circle_Breaker[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=21503]Claudette[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=25032]ClosedCaption[/MENTION] + ,     [MENTION=12120]Coloradomtnman[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=46316]dannyboys[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=22981]Defiant1[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=39553]depotoo[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=36589]DGS49[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=11393]DiamondDave[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=42777]DigitalDrifter[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=32913]Disir[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=20866]Dutch[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=30139]eflatminor[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=22295]emilynghiem[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=35662]Erand7899[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=40418]farmorto4[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=20411]ForeverYoung436[/MENTION] + ,     [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=42952]GISMYS[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=27168]HereWeGoAgain[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=18867]HUGGY[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=42934]hunarcy[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=46539]Iceweasel[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=45443]Impenitent[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=38243]irosie91[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=22181]Jarhead[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=32813]JimBowie1958[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=24535]jknowgood[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=45702]kjw47[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=20204]Kondor3[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=47727]korean[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=33282]LeftofLeft[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=46773]Len[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=3254]Little-Acorn[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=19381]Lonestar_logic[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION] + ,     [MENTION=46604]longly[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=7538]LordBrownTrout[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=44252]MACAULAY[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=23094]martybegan[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=23819]MikeK[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=45791]Mojo2[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=22217]Mustang[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=27234]natstew[/MENTION]  ,     [MENTION=16263]nodoginnafight[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=31215]Oldstyle[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=1996]onedomino[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=42380]OriginalShroom[/MENTION] + ,     [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=34176]plant[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=39618]proudveteran06[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=42379]Redfish[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=11710]Richard-H[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=25033]RoccoR[/MENTION] + ,     [MENTION=46474]Ronin[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION] + ,     [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=37424]Rshermr[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=35716]SAYIT[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=46796]shart_attack[/MENTION] , @@ShootSpeeders ,     [MENTION=44514]Silhouette[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=36327]TheGreatGatsby[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=46391]Theowl32[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=42404]Vandalshandle[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=20296]VaYank5150[/MENTION]     [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=27324]whitehall[/MENTION] + ,     [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=14367]YWN666[/MENTION]
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Some of the invited.



,       [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]       [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]       [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION] @NTG       [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]       [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]       [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]       [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]       [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]       [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]       [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]       [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]       [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]       [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]       [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]       [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]       [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]       [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]       [MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]      [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]


[/QUOTE]

Good post

But there are five former first ladies still living. You forgot Nancy Reagan who was not in that picture


----------



## ClosedCaption

Why were all the other first ladies not condemned for trips, vacations, clothes, programs etc?


----------



## Statistikhengst

R.D. said:


> It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS. She is doing nothing that other FLOTUSes have not done. She is filling the role of First Lady as we have seen other first ladies do. And I personally find that people who attack her must be serverely lacking in a lot of categories, not the least of which is sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so bossy.
> 
> Yesterday we were racist butt hurts for pointing out her lavish spending today we should just keep our insanity checked?  Nice.  But you're no liberal
Click to expand...


I'm not being bossy. I am expressing a viewpoint. Are you mentally so weak that you cannot recognize that? Really?


----------



## blastoff

Which has more junk in her trunk, Obama or Clinton?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## blackhawk

I have no problem with any of the first ladies including the current one.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

ClosedCaption said:


> Why were all the other first ladies not condemned for trips, vacations, clothes, programs etc?



Because racist.


----------



## Statistikhengst

rightwinger said:


> Good post
> 
> But there are five former first ladies still living. You forgot Nancy Reagan who was not in that picture




It was a simple oversight. Nancy Reagan was not in that picture due to having been ill on the day it was taken.

I corrected the OP. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## R.D.

Statistikhengst said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS*. She is doing nothing that other FLOTUSes have not done. She is filling the role of First Lady as we have seen other first ladies do. And I personally find that people who attack her must be serverely lacking in a lot of categories, not the least of which is sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so bossy.
> 
> Yesterday we were racist butt hurts for pointing out her lavish spending today we should just keep our insanity checked?  Nice.  But you're no liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not being bossy. I am expressing a viewpoint. Are you mentally so weak that you cannot recognize that? Really?
Click to expand...


Bolded, tough guy.   

We all get your viewpoint.  Somewhere in between puppy love and white guilt.


----------



## Edgetho

The Sasquatch is one butt-ugly fatass partisan scrunt.

You think this is bad?  What the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM put Laura Bush through was horrible.  From the terrible car accident she was involved in as a kid, to the attack on her in New Yawk that didn't even make the news (and has since been scrubbed)... the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM was absolutely horrible to Laura Bush.

But when it's a fatass dimocrap scrunt in office, you want us to lighten up?

Fuck you.

The bitch is fat, ugly, mean, nasty and worthless






You scumbags wanna pay nice?  Try it yourselves for once.  Then we can talk.

douchebags


----------



## Stephanie

waaaa, leave MaBella Obama alone

she should have free reign to interfere in what we eat, drink, do for exercise, chastised for not buying her hubbies crappy insurance scam,  take all the trips as if she's an elected Ambassador of the country, so CHINA here we come

but it's ok to viciously attack women candidates for Vice President in his book I imagine


----------



## healthmyths

But NOT ONE of the listed first ladies EVER SAID THIS!
 &#8220;For the first time in my adult life,&#8221; she said early during the 2008 campaign, &#8220;I am proud of my country.&#8221;
This was the "first time"??  This remark just cut veterans to the quick.  And all americans that sacrificed!  First time???
There are so many faux pas she has made that truly for the FIRST time in my adult life I'm ASHAMED of our first lady!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst

R.D. said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so bossy.
> 
> Yesterday we were racist butt hurts for pointing out her lavish spending today we should just keep our insanity checked?  Nice.  But you're no liberal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not being bossy. I am expressing a viewpoint. Are you mentally so weak that you cannot recognize that? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bolded, tough guy.
> 
> We all get your viewpoint.  Somewhere in between puppy love and white guilt.
Click to expand...


The way you describe it is not the way I see it, but your behaviour tells me we will probably not agree on much of anything, anyway.


----------



## FJO

Hey, leftists: While we are talking about civility, how about showing some for ladies who happen to be Republican.


----------



## Statistikhengst

I wish I could say it would be entertaining to watch some Righties get nasty right here and now, but it's just plain old sad.  Really, just plain old sad.  Such raw partisan hatred. Wow.


----------



## editec

Attacking the first lady as has been so often done in this board is crass.

But then I have come to expect that there is no bottom when it comes to how low today's partisans will go to insult the opposition.


----------



## Statistikhengst

FJO said:


> Hey, leftists: While we are talking about civility, how about showing some for ladies who happen to be Republican.




I already did, in the OP, as he first one on this thread. Open your eyes.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Yes, I see this thread is going to be interesting.


----------



## Edgetho

First off, the Lying Cocksucker In Chief gets the biggest phony award in the History of Man -- The 2009 Nobel Prize for Peace

And then his fatass, ugly, nasty Sasquatch of a racist scrunt whore wife gets named to the #93 position in Maxim's 2009 Hottest Women In The World and you're telling us to lighten up?

Fuck you, you dishonest fuckwad


----------



## FJO

Statistikhengst said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, leftists: While we are talking about civility, how about showing some for ladies who happen to be Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did, in the OP, as he first one on this thread. Open your eyes.
Click to expand...


If you reread my post, you will see that I did not say first ladies, just ladies, and I had Condi Rice and Sarah Palin in mind.


----------



## Stephanie

all you people who weren't on this board during the bush Presidency should quit your whining and being your bossy selves

they never stopped ripping into laura Bush and the twin girls

but here's this for you...


----------



## Statistikhengst

Edgetho said:


> First off, the Lying Cocksucker In Chief gets the biggest phony award in the History of Man -- The 2009 Nobel Prize for Peace
> 
> And then his fatass, ugly, nasty Sasquatch of a racist scrunt whore wife gets named to the #93 position in Maxim's 2009 Hottest Women In The World and you're telling us to lighten up?
> 
> Fuck you, you dishonest fuckwad




Keep on showing your ass, Edgetho. We are used to seeing it by now.


----------



## FJO

editec said:


> Attacking the first lady as has been so often done in this board is crass.
> 
> But then I have come to expect that there is no bottom when it comes to how low today's partisans will go to insult the opposition.



Nobody can sink lower than the Democrats attacking Republican women.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> all you people who weren't on this board during the bush Presidency should quit your whining and being your bossy selves
> 
> they never stopped ripping into laura Bush and the twin girls
> 
> but here's this for you...




I never issued even one cross word about Laura Bush or either of the girls, not even once. Ever. In fact, I have never called former President Bush by any other name than President Bush, or George W. Bush, ever. You can scour through every single posting of mine here - you will not find even one sour comment aimed at him as a person. Not even one.

Ever heard of emotional intelligence? I recommend you look it up.


----------



## Statistikhengst

FJO said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking the first lady as has been so often done in this board is crass.
> 
> But then I have come to expect that there is no bottom when it comes to how low today's partisans will go to insult the opposition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody can sink lower than the Democrats attacking Republican women.
Click to expand...



I haven't. Not even once.

Care to try again?


----------



## healthmyths

Michelle & Barack: 'All this for a flag?" (Michelle Obama mocking the flag ceremony during 9/11 commemoration, as Barack Obama nods his head in agreement.)
Any other first ladies say anything like this??
OBAMA'S ANTI-AMERICAN STATEMENTS


----------



## Stephanie

we need to find that thread they (the left/liberals) posted on how Sarah Palin,  a candidate for Vice President of our country and how she liked, black meat

of course that was before the newbie whiner came aboard to chastise everyone he thinks does the Obama's wrong

you two faced whiny assed hypocrites


----------



## Statistikhengst

Yepp, I suspect that this thread will see come lively conversation.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> we need to find that thread they (the left/liberals posted on how Sarah Palin,  a candidate for Vice President of our country and how she liked, black meat
> 
> you two faced whiny assed hypocrites




Keep showing your ass. We are used to seeing it by now. But please do cover it up some. Thank you.


----------



## Stephanie

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need to find that thread they (the left/liberals posted on how Sarah Palin,  a candidate for Vice President of our country and how she liked, black meat
> 
> you two faced whiny assed hypocrites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep showing your ass. We are used to seeing it by now. But please do cover it up some. Thank you.
Click to expand...


stick your head back up yours where you store it

and you call for Civility...what a joke


----------



## FJO

I did not accuse you, personally, about anything. And in my previous post I made it clear, that I was not referring to FIRST LADIES, but simply ladies who happen to be Republican. If I remember correctly I even mentioned a couple of names of Republican ladies who were and always have been and always will be treated shabbily by your hypocritical Democrat cronies.


----------



## Edgetho

Statistikhengst said:


> Yepp, I suspect that this thread will see come lively conversation.



Other than to call you and your dream-lover scum-sucking slime?

Not so much


----------



## Stephanie

But of course, all Republican/conservative women are ok to be UNCIVIL about in their book

only liberal/Democrat/progressive/commie women you are suppose to bow down to


----------



## FJO

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need to find that thread they (the left/liberals posted on how Sarah Palin,  a candidate for Vice President of our country and how she liked, black meat
> 
> you two faced whiny assed hypocrites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep showing your ass. We are used to seeing it by now. But please do cover it up some. Thank you.
Click to expand...


When all else fails, resort to ad hominem.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Edgetho said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, the Lying Cocksucker In Chief gets the biggest phony award in the History of Man -- The 2009 Nobel Prize for Peace
> 
> And then his fatass, ugly, nasty Sasquatch of a racist scrunt whore wife gets named to the #93 position in Maxim's 2009 Hottest Women In The World and you're telling us to lighten up?
> 
> Fuck you, you dishonest fuckwad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on showing your ass, Edgetho. We are used to seeing it by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eat shit, scumbag.
> 
> After what the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM put Laura Bush through?
> 
> After the absolutely horrible way they always treat Conservative women you want us to be nice to the most racist, the nastiest, ugliest, butt-ugly mean scrunt to ever disgrace the White House?
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> You always want peace when you're losing, don't you?
> 
> Fuck you.  How typical.
Click to expand...




I have never written a cross word about Laura Bush in my life. I've also not ever even thought a cross thought about her. Nor have I ever spoken a cross word about her, ever. Ditto the girls, ditto former President Bush. I disliked a number of his policies, but I have always liked and respected the man.

But please, keep showing your ass for the whole world to see.  It really doesn't hurt me at all. Lots of rage in you, to be sure.

There's the difference between me and you. I'm civil. You're not.


----------



## Statistikhengst

FJO said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need to find that thread they (the left/liberals posted on how Sarah Palin,  a candidate for Vice President of our country and how she liked, black meat
> 
> you two faced whiny assed hypocrites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep showing your ass. We are used to seeing it by now. But please do cover it up some. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all else fails, resort to ad hominem.
Click to expand...



Looks like you would know best.


----------



## R.D.

FJO said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep showing your ass. We are used to seeing it by now. But please do cover it up some. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When all else fails, resort to ad hominem.
Click to expand...


Twice


----------



## Stephanie

R.D. said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep showing your ass. We are used to seeing it by now. But please do cover it up some. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When all else fails, resort to ad hominem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twice
Click to expand...


that's all you get in what he believes is his "brilliant" threads
you don't bow to them you get attacked and called names
it's that civility he calls for OTHERS to have


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need to find that thread they (the left/liberals posted on how Sarah Palin,  a candidate for Vice President of our country and how she liked, black meat
> 
> you two faced whiny assed hypocrites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep showing your ass. We are used to seeing it by now. But please do cover it up some. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stick your head back up yours where you store it
> 
> and you call for Civility...what a joke
Click to expand...


Well, feel free to keep showing your ass, if you need. You are nasty no matter what the OP is. You are like a moth to light. You see an OP written by someone you think of as "Left" and your rage machine turns on even before you read the OP.

Did you even READ the OP? Can you read?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> When all else fails, resort to ad hominem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's all you get in what he believes is his "brilliant" threads
> you don't bow to them you get attacked and called names
> it's that civility he calls for OTHERS to have
Click to expand...




Don't worry, just look in the mirror, Stephanie.


----------



## Disir

I don't spend a whole lot of time thinking about the First Ladies.  Their job is to look like the perfect wife and mother, dodge the fashinistas and step up to the pedestal while everyone around you tries to knock you off.  You don't find out any of the real dirt until years after they are dead.  I like Michelle Obama.  She is extremely intelligent and is doing everything possible to offset what she has had to give up by taking advantage of the opportunities available to her and her daughters now. She's focused on the experiences. 

Even in the best relationships that everyday people engage in they come nowhere close to what is presented in the WH.  An everyday husband can't walk into his house and say to his wife, "Hey, the next decade and then some your entire world is going to revolve around me, me, me and me." He would probably get clocked.


----------



## SAYIT

Edgetho said:


> The Sasquatch is one butt-ugly fatass partisan scrunt.
> 
> You think this is bad?  What the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM put Laura Bush through was horrible.  From the terrible car accident she was involved in as a kid, to the attack on her in New Yawk that didn't even make the news (and has since been scrubbed)... the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM was absolutely horrible to Laura Bush.
> 
> But when it's a fatass dimocrap scrunt in office, you want us to lighten up?
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> The bitch is fat, ugly, mean, nasty and worthless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You scumbags wanna pay nice?  Try it yourselves for once.  Then we can talk.
> 
> douchebags



I wonder how many babies the Stepford wives have birthed.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Edgetho said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, the Lying Cocksucker In Chief gets the biggest phony award in the History of Man -- The 2009 Nobel Prize for Peace
> 
> And then his fatass, ugly, nasty Sasquatch of a racist scrunt whore wife gets named to the #93 position in Maxim's 2009 Hottest Women In The World and you're telling us to lighten up?
> 
> Fuck you, you dishonest fuckwad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on showing your ass, Edgetho. We are used to seeing it by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eat shit, scumbag.
> 
> After what the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM put Laura Bush through?
> 
> After the absolutely horrible way they always treat Conservative women you want us to be nice to the most racist, the nastiest, ugliest, butt-ugly mean scrunt to ever disgrace the White House?
> 
> *Fuck you.  *
> 
> You always want peace when you're losing, don't you?
> 
> *Fuck you.*  How typical.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I am into women. Maybe you can find a gay guy somewhere else to fuck, mkay? Really not my thing...


----------



## R.D.

Stephanie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> When all else fails, resort to ad hominem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's all you get in what he believes is his "brilliant" threads
> you don't bow to them you get attacked and called names
> it's that civility he calls for OTHERS to have
Click to expand...


Three times 

The fact is he means well but truly believes his being less than civil is acceptable dealing with us insane racists.


----------



## BDBoop

Edgetho said:


> The Sasquatch is one butt-ugly fatass partisan scrunt.
> 
> You think this is bad?  What the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM put Laura Bush through was horrible.  From the terrible car accident she was involved in as a kid, to the attack on her in New Yawk that didn't even make the news (and has since been scrubbed)... the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM was absolutely horrible to Laura Bush.
> 
> But when it's a fatass dimocrap scrunt in office, you want us to lighten up?
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> The bitch is fat, ugly, mean, nasty and worthless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You scumbags wanna pay nice?  Try it yourselves for once.  Then we can talk.
> 
> douchebags



Photoshopped, dumb fuck.


----------



## Stephanie

Here's you lefts treatment and civility for Republican/Conservative women

Palin loving chocolate, lol 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> A publishing source told The ENQUIRER that McGinniss claims Sarah had a &#8220;fetish&#8221; for black men at the time and he quotes a friend as saying Sarah had &#8220;hauled (Rice&#8217;s) ass down.&#8221;



New book says Sarah Palin had one night stand with Glen Rice. | ProBasketballTalk 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/185136-palin-loving-chocolate-lol.html#post4139496

you two faced hypocrites can all go to hell


----------



## SAYIT

healthmyths said:


> But NOT ONE of the listed first ladies EVER SAID THIS!
> For the first time in my adult life, she said early during the 2008 campaign, I am proud of my country.
> This was the "first time"??  This remark just cut veterans to the quick.  And all americans that sacrificed!  First time???
> There are so many faux pas she has made that truly for the FIRST time in my adult life I'm ASHAMED of our first lady!!!



First please walk a mile in her shoes. 
Chris Rock explaining white privilege: Shit, there ain't a white man in this room that would change places with me ... and I'm RICH!


----------



## Edgetho

Statistikhengst said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on showing your ass, Edgetho. We are used to seeing it by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat shit, scumbag.
> 
> After what the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM put Laura Bush through?
> 
> After the absolutely horrible way they always treat Conservative women you want us to be nice to the most racist, the nastiest, ugliest, butt-ugly mean scrunt to ever disgrace the White House?
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> You always want peace when you're losing, don't you?
> 
> Fuck you.  How typical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never written a cross word about Laura Bush in my life. I've also not ever even thought a cross thought about her. Nor have I ever spoken a cross word about her, ever. Ditto the girls, ditto former President Bush. I disliked a number of his policies, but I have always liked and respected the man.
> 
> But please, keep showing your ass for the whole world to see.  It really doesn't hurt me at all. Lots of rage in you, to be sure.
> 
> There's the difference between me and you. I'm civil. You're not.
Click to expand...


No, the difference between you and I is, I know the truth when I see it.

You don't.

NBC News Anchor Viciously Attacks Laura Bush - Fox Nation

SFChron Columnist Spews Vicious Attack on Laura Bush | NewsBusters

The Left's Unnecessary Partisan Attacks on Laura Bush - US News

https://www.thenewagenda.net/2010/04/21/attack-on-laura-bush-is-low-blow-and-unwarranted/

Kerry Supporters: "Laura Bush was Drug Dealer, George W. Bush was Cokehead"

Now, you dishonest dimocrap scumbag.....

Wanna get into how the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM treated Ann Romney?

How about how they treated Sarah Palin?

You're a dishonest scumbag.  Go hide under your fucking rock, slime.

You're a dimocrap.  IOW, a scumbag.  Eat shit and die.


----------



## Avorysuds

I don't make fun of her but if I want to I will... To the OP and all the other Obama-bots, go fuck yourselves.


----------



## Stephanie

Avorysuds said:


> I don't make fun of her but if I want to I will... To the OP and all the other Obama-bots, go fuck yourselves.



I'll second that


----------



## SAYIT

Statistikhengst said:


> I wish I could say it would be entertaining to watch some Righties get nasty right here and now, but it's just plain old sad.  Really, just plain old sad.  Such raw partisan hatred. Wow.





C'mon Stat ... the repugnant nasty flows from both sides of the aisle.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'll never forget how vicious and nasty Libs were to Nancy Reagan. 

Now we have a FLOTUS who actually said, "for the first time in my adult life I am proud of my country"

Then you wonder why she's so disliked


----------



## SAYIT

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> all you people who weren't on this board during the bush Presidency should quit your whining and being your bossy selves
> they never stopped ripping into laura Bush and the twin girls
> but here's this for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never issued even one cross word about Laura Bush or either of the girls, not even once. Ever. In fact, I have never called former President Bush by any other name than President Bush, or George W. Bush, ever. You can scour through every single posting of mine here - you will not find even one sour comment aimed at him as a person. Not even one.
> 
> Ever heard of emotional intelligence? I recommend you look it up.
Click to expand...


Your parting shot at Steph notwithstanding, we are discussing the ugly barbs authored by a minority of posters ON BOTH SIDES.


----------



## Edgetho

SAYIT said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> But NOT ONE of the listed first ladies EVER SAID THIS!
> For the first time in my adult life, she said early during the 2008 campaign, I am proud of my country.
> This was the "first time"??  This remark just cut veterans to the quick.  And all americans that sacrificed!  First time???
> There are so many faux pas she has made that truly for the FIRST time in my adult life I'm ASHAMED of our first lady!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First please walk a mile in her shoes.
> Chris Rock explaining white privilege: Shit, there ain't a white man in this room that would change places with me ... and I'm RICH!
Click to expand...


I live in Florida and we have lot of Haitians here.  A lot.  I mean.... Really a lot.

You think the fatass, racist scrunt is Black?  You think African Americans are Black?

Let me tell you something.... They ain't 'Black'.

Haitians are BLACK.  I mean, some of them look like they was born in an inkwell.

Know who some of our most successful immigrants are?  Of course you don't...  They're Haitians.

They come to this Country, usually floating behind some home-made raft on a few inner tubes tied together with bailing wire and a prayer....  They get here, if they get by INS, they melt into the community and you know what....???

They go to work.  They can't get Welfare or Food Stamps or subsidized housing or any of the other dimocrap Plantation bullshit.

They go to work.  And they become successful.

Not all of them, to be sure.  But a lot of them do.  A much higher percentage than African Americans or even Hispanics from what I can see.

And they have even more of a handicap than African Americans do... They can't speak english!!  And they have somewhere around zero Education.  Seriously.  Most of them can barely sign their own names.

But they work.

I don't want to hear it anymore.  Cry me a fucking River, bitch.

Get off yer ass and go to work.  Shut the fuck up and get a job.

I did.  I was working for $1 an hour as a kid putting up hay for the neighbor farmers so I could have some money to spend during High School Summer time.

I worked.

You should try it.  

"Walk a mile in my shoes" my fucking ass.  Fucking bitch never did anything in her fucking life worthwhile.  Free rides all the way.


----------



## bodecea

blastoff said:


> Which has more junk in her trunk, Obama or Clinton?



This is important....how?


----------



## bodecea

Edgetho said:


> The Sasquatch is one butt-ugly fatass partisan scrunt.
> 
> You think this is bad?  What the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM put Laura Bush through was horrible.  From the terrible car accident she was involved in as a kid, to the attack on her in New Yawk that didn't even make the news (and has since been scrubbed)... the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM was absolutely horrible to Laura Bush.
> 
> But when it's a fatass dimocrap scrunt in office, you want us to lighten up?
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> The bitch is *fat, ugly, mean, nasty and worthless*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You scumbags wanna pay nice?  Try it yourselves for once.  Then we can talk.
> 
> douchebags



This is the kind of thing that comes right back on the poster saying it.


----------



## Stephanie

I'll be damned if I sit back and let that woman Mabell Obama walk all over me...her little man husband doing it is bad enough

I didn't ELECT HER to go lecturing, chastising, preaching to me so she gets what SHE GIVES

no respect from me because for once in my life I'm ashamed and NOT PROUD of my President and his wife


----------



## jillian

R.D. said:


> It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS. She is doing nothing that other FLOTUSes have not done. She is filling the role of First Lady as we have seen other first ladies do. And I personally find that people who attack her must be serverely lacking in a lot of categories, not the least of which is sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so bossy.
> 
> Yesterday we were racist butt hurts for pointing out her lavish spending today we should just keep our insanity checked?  Nice.  But you're no liberal
Click to expand...


the manner in which wingnuts refer to the first lady is just an extension of Obama derangement syndrome.... 

is it racist? I don't know... what do you call it when someone posts pictures of apes that are supposed to represent the first lady or president.

we'll wait.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

healthmyths said:


> But NOT ONE of the listed first ladies EVER SAID THIS!
> For the first time in my adult life, she said early during the 2008 campaign, I am proud of my country.
> This was the "first time"??  This remark just cut veterans to the quick.  And all americans that sacrificed!  First time???
> There are so many faux pas she has made that truly for the FIRST time in my adult life I'm ASHAMED of our first lady!!!



/thread


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think a thread like this is a double edged sword. On the one hand it is nice and well-meaning. On the other it invites all kinds of crap heaped on Michelle Obama to be continued here. While it is disgusting, it is also freedom of speech.

Having said that, all of the First Ladies deserve respect. It can't be easy and all of the ones we have had have handled it with dignity and class.


----------



## Edgetho

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'll never forget how vicious and nasty Libs were to Nancy Reagan.
> 
> Now we have a FLOTUS who actually said, "for the first time in my adult life I am proud of my country"
> 
> Then you wonder why she's so disliked



Once again, the white man keeps us down. Whats up with whitey? Whyd he attack us in Iraq? Whyd he let (Hurricane) Katrina happen? Whyd he leave millions of children behind? This is the legacy the white man gave us. Michelle Obama, Rainbow/PUSH Coalition Conference, Trinity United Church, 2004


----------



## Ropey

President Obama is a politician and he's open to attack. Families are open to attack by media and in forums like this anyone is open to attack but member's  families. 

Free speech means you can also complain about the speech. This is what free speech is about.

Just like Democracy is not as much about voting politicians in as it is in being able to vote them out.

Imho that's this reality.


----------



## Edgetho

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think a thread like this is a double edged sword. On the one hand it is nice and well-meaning. On the other it invites all kinds of crap heaped on Michelle Obama to be continued here. While it is disgusting, it is also freedom of speech.
> 
> Having said that, all of the First Ladies deserve respect. It can't be easy and all of the ones we have had have handled it with dignity and class.



dimocraps are the scum of the Earth.

ALL of them.


----------



## Stephanie

jillian said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS. She is doing nothing that other FLOTUSes have not done. She is filling the role of First Lady as we have seen other first ladies do. And I personally find that people who attack her must be serverely lacking in a lot of categories, not the least of which is sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so bossy.
> 
> Yesterday we were racist butt hurts for pointing out her lavish spending today we should just keep our insanity checked?  Nice.  But you're no liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the manner in which wingnuts refer to the first lady is just an extension of Obama derangement syndrome....
> 
> is it racist? I don't know... what do you call it when someone posts pictures of apes that are supposed to represent the first lady or president.
> 
> we'll wait.
Click to expand...


Lets see, what was your cute little name for Bush
shrub if I recall right
you hypocrites need to sit down and reflect about yourselves first..then you might have a leg to stand while accusing other of being RACIST


----------



## bodecea

Edgetho said:


> First off, the Lying Cocksucker In Chief gets the biggest phony award in the History of Man -- The 2009 Nobel Prize for Peace
> 
> And then his fatass, ugly, nasty Sasquatch of a racist scrunt whore wife gets named to the #93 position in Maxim's 2009 Hottest Women In The World and you're telling us to lighten up?
> 
> Fuck you, you dishonest fuckwad



^ shows own ugliness.


----------



## depotoo

Do I feel there is undue trash slung at her? Yes.  Do I think she has a tough role to fulfill?  Yes.  Do I commend some of her initiatives?  Yes.  Do I also find some fault with the execution of those initiatives?  Yes.  Enough to raise a stink?  No.
Do I personally care for her views on America?  No.  Do I think her views have caused a firestorm by some?  Yes.  

What  I think is unfair is the mud slinging at everything she does rather than keeping their distate limited to where that anger towards her stems from- her shared opinion that America as designed, is objectionable to both she and the President.  It only deflects from the facts that the very objects in which they find such fault -our founding documents- that lead to her husband  and herself to being President and First Lady of this great land of ours.  Did it take too many years for these words to ring true?  

"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that*all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are*Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness."

Did it take far too long to be realized?  Yes, but it was the  very persistence of certain legislators to uphold that declaration, as written, that has lead to all being able to declare themselves free  and created equal within this United States.  

And they fail to recognize that it was Republicans that lead that charge.

Does it give us the right to be less than civil?  No.


----------



## Disir

I don't know if I respect them.  Gee, I respect you for playing a one dimensional fictitious character for 5-11 years. 

They all exist on the peripheral because they hold no real power or the type of power in policies that I find fascinating.


----------



## Stephanie

Believe me folks, not only did they rip apart Laura Bush.... but they had a field day with their children just like they do now with Sarah Palins children

there was a time when children were off limits...welll not today with this bunch of nasty liberals/Democrat followers

don't be fooled by these high and mighty rants about "civility" from them

you NEVER see the Obama's children brought by anyone from the right...but go look through any Palin thread to see how the speak about her children

t


----------



## R.D.

jillian said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS. She is doing nothing that other FLOTUSes have not done. She is filling the role of First Lady as we have seen other first ladies do. And I personally find that people who attack her must be serverely lacking in a lot of categories, not the least of which is sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so bossy.
> 
> Yesterday we were racist butt hurts for pointing out her lavish spending today we should just keep our insanity checked?  Nice.  But you're no liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it racist? I don't know... what do you call it when someone posts pictures of apes that are supposed to represent the first lady or president.
> 
> we'll wait.
Click to expand...


I call it stupid.   It's equally stupid to accuse those who point out legitimate concerns as racist, hateful, butt hurt, Obama derangement syndrome etc...

Many of us have never participated in that garbage but we are guilty by association.   Dumb on the part of the accuser, not the accused


----------



## Edgetho

Stephanie said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so bossy.
> 
> Yesterday we were racist butt hurts for pointing out her lavish spending today we should just keep our insanity checked?  Nice.  But you're no liberal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the manner in which wingnuts refer to the first lady is just an extension of Obama derangement syndrome....
> 
> is it racist? I don't know... what do you call it when someone posts pictures of apes that are supposed to represent the first lady or president.
> 
> we'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see, what was you cute little for Bush
> shrub?
> you hypocrites need to sit down and reflect about yourselves first
Click to expand...


Or was it "Bushitler"

At least our dimocrap scum pals have succeeded in distracting us from the impending War about to happen with Russia.

dimocraps get absolutely SWAMPED in November.  At this rate, I don't know if they can hang on to _any_ of their Senate Seats.

Even the bluest blue State in the Union (Illinois) is sweating the upcoming gubernatorial election.  But that State is so crooked, it's more like North Korea than America where the dimocraps favorite son, Kim Jong Un, just won with 100% of the vote and 100% turnout.

dimocraps are stupid, they are incompetent, they lie and they are the scum of the Earth.

Shit's gonna get real one of these days.  I hope I'm around to see it


----------



## bodecea

healthmyths said:


> Michelle & Barack: 'All this for a flag?" (Michelle Obama mocking the flag ceremony during 9/11 commemoration, as Barack Obama nods his head in agreement.)
> Any other first ladies say anything like this??
> OBAMA'S ANTI-AMERICAN STATEMENTS



Myth fits your name....or shall we say "urban legend"....which is exactly what you just posted....an untrue urban legend.  But...prove it to be true and I'll recant.


----------



## jillian

R.D. said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so bossy.
> 
> Yesterday we were racist butt hurts for pointing out her lavish spending today we should just keep our insanity checked?  Nice.  But you're no liberal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it racist? I don't know... what do you call it when someone posts pictures of apes that are supposed to represent the first lady or president.
> 
> we'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call it stupid.   It's equally stupid to accuse those who point out legitimate concerns as racist, hateful, butt hurt, Obama derangement syndrome etc...
> 
> Many of us have never participated in that garbage but we are guilty by association.   Dumb on the part of the accuser, not the accused
Click to expand...


when concerns are nonsense that was never noted in any administration prior... and when people ask about the junk in the first lady's trunk and post pictures of simians.... it is disingenuous to claim there is no racial overtone.

I think those people should be held to account. if there were LEGITIMATE criticisms which were also leveled at other first ladies, no doubt they could be discussed. but that isn't the case with this president and first lady, so no one is going to legitimize the wingnut whine.


----------



## bodecea

Edgetho said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, the Lying Cocksucker In Chief gets the biggest phony award in the History of Man -- The 2009 Nobel Prize for Peace
> 
> And then his fatass, ugly, nasty Sasquatch of a racist scrunt whore wife gets named to the #93 position in Maxim's 2009 Hottest Women In The World and you're telling us to lighten up?
> 
> Fuck you, you dishonest fuckwad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on showing your ass, Edgetho. We are used to seeing it by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eat shit, scumbag.
> 
> After what the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM put Laura Bush through?
> 
> After the absolutely horrible way they always treat Conservative women you want us to be nice to the most racist, the nastiest, ugliest, butt-ugly mean scrunt to ever disgrace the White House?
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> You always want peace when you're losing, don't you?
> 
> Fuck you.  How typical.
Click to expand...


^ continues to show personal ugliness.


----------



## SAYIT

Edgetho said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> But NOT ONE of the listed first ladies EVER SAID THIS!
> &#8220;For the first time in my adult life,&#8221; she said early during the 2008 campaign, &#8220;I am proud of my country.&#8221;
> This was the "first time"??  This remark just cut veterans to the quick.  And all americans that sacrificed!  First time???
> There are so many faux pas she has made that truly for the FIRST time in my adult life I'm ASHAMED of our first lady!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First please walk a mile in her shoes.
> Chris Rock explaining white privilege: Shit, there ain't a white man in this room that would change places with me ... and I'm RICH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in Florida and we have lot of Haitians here.  A lot.  I mean.... Really a lot.
> 
> You think the fatass, racist scrunt is Black?  You think African Americans are Black?
> 
> Let me tell you something.... They ain't 'Black'.
> 
> Haitians are BLACK.  I mean, some of them look like they was born in an inkwell.
> 
> Know who some of our most successful immigrants are?  Of course you don't...  They're Haitians.
> 
> They come to this Country, usually floating behind some home-made raft on a few inner tubes tied together with bailing wire and a prayer....  They get here, if they get by INS, they melt into the community and you know what....???
> 
> They go to work.  They can't get Welfare or Food Stamps or subsidized housing or any of the other dimocrap Plantation bullshit.
> 
> They go to work.  And they become successful.
> 
> Not all of them, to be sure.  But a lot of them do.  A much higher percentage than African Americans or even Hispanics from what I can see.
> 
> And they have even more of a handicap than African Americans do... They can't speak english!!  And they have somewhere around zero Education.  Seriously.  Most of them can barely sign their own names.
> 
> But they work.
> 
> I don't want to hear it anymore.  Cry me a fucking River, bitch.
> 
> Get off yer ass and go to work.  Shut the fuck up and get a job.
> 
> I did.  I was working for $1 an hour as a kid putting up hay for the neighbor farmers so I could have some money to spend during High School Summer time.
> 
> I worked.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> "Walk a mile in my shoes" my fucking ass.  Fucking bitch never did anything in her fucking life worthwhile.  Free rides all the way.
Click to expand...


Ease up, killer. I'm not doubting or demeaning the experiences of others nor am I asking anyone to walk a mile in my shoes. I am looking at the big pic and if you've never been black in America you really don't know how that distorts your POV.
An immigrant who arrived on a raft is probably grateful just to be here. Our First Lady is an attorney and writer and was born and raised here just like you (and you likely wouldn't trade places with her).
Chris Rock explaining white privilege: "Shit, there ain't a white man in this room that would change places with me ... and I'm RICH!"


----------



## R.D.

jillian said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it racist? I don't know... what do you call it when someone posts pictures of apes that are supposed to represent the first lady or president.
> 
> we'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it stupid.   It's equally stupid to accuse those who point out legitimate concerns as racist, hateful, butt hurt, Obama derangement syndrome etc...
> 
> Many of us have never participated in that garbage but we are guilty by association.   Dumb on the part of the accuser, not the accused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when concerns are nonsense that was never noted in any administration prior... and when people ask about the junk in the first lady's trunk and post pictures of simians.... it is disingenuous to claim there is no racial overtone.
> 
> I think those people should be held to account. if there were LEGITIMATE criticisms which were also leveled at other first ladies, no doubt they could be discussed. but that isn't the case with this president and first lady, so no one is going to legitimize the wingnut whine.
Click to expand...


You could have just posted RACIST.  It would have saved you some time


----------



## Stephanie

Here's some more of that "civility" for Republican women politicians
this from the left wing hate site, SALON and posted by one the those civil lefties on the board

*Half-term ex-governor Sarah Palin compares herself to Margaret Thatcher *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sarah Palin thinks she&#8217;s Margaret Thatcher 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...herself-to-margaret-thatcher.html#post7063903


----------



## Hossfly

The biggest factor for me is to see what sort of friends and acquaintances they have. Would we admire a First Lady who associated with Rev Billy Graham? Probably not. We would want our icons to associate with more worldly and wise people such as Bill Ayers, Bernadine Dorn, Reverends Al, Wright and Jackson, anyone with communist, Socialist,and NWO ethics...... etc, etc, and so on and so on. I think I got the picture. I hereby promise not to denigrate First Ladies.


----------



## SAYIT

Edgetho said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never forget how vicious and nasty Libs were to Nancy Reagan.
> 
> Now we have a FLOTUS who actually said, "for the first time in my adult life I am proud of my country"
> 
> Then you wonder why she's so disliked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, the white man keeps us down. Whats up with whitey? Whyd he attack us in Iraq? Whyd he let (Hurricane) Katrina happen? Whyd he leave millions of children behind? This is the legacy the white man gave us. Michelle Obama, Rainbow/PUSH Coalition Conference, Trinity United Church, 2004
Click to expand...


Do you have a credible source for that quote?


----------



## bodecea

R.D. said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's all you get in what he believes is his "brilliant" threads
> you don't bow to them you get attacked and called names
> it's that civility he calls for OTHERS to have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three times
> 
> The fact is he means well but truly believes his being less than civil is acceptable dealing with us insane racists.
Click to expand...


Somehow or another, your posts calling out Edgetho on his crude personal attacks have been left out of this thread.


----------



## SAYIT

Stephanie said:


> Believe me folks, not only did they rip apart Laura Bush.... but they had a field day with their children just like they do now with Sarah Palins children
> 
> there was a time when children were off limits...welll not today with this bunch of nasty liberals/Democrat followers
> 
> don't be fooled by these high and mighty rants about "civility" from them
> 
> you NEVER see the Obama's children brought by anyone from the right...but go look through any Palin thread to see how the speak about her children
> 
> t



I'm certain the OP was referring to the ugly spewed at all our 1st ladies, not just Obama.


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> Here's you lefts treatment and civility for Republican/Conservative women
> 
> Palin loving chocolate, lol
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> A publishing source told The ENQUIRER that McGinniss claims Sarah had a fetish for black men at the time and he quotes a friend as saying Sarah had hauled (Rices) ass down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New book says Sarah Palin had one night stand with Glen Rice. | ProBasketballTalk
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/185136-palin-loving-chocolate-lol.html#post4139496
> 
> you two faced hypocrites can all go to hell
Click to expand...

Before she was married...so, what's wrong with what a single woman does?


----------



## Edgetho

SAYIT said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> First please walk a mile in her shoes.
> Chris Rock explaining white privilege: Shit, there ain't a white man in this room that would change places with me ... and I'm RICH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Florida and we have lot of Haitians here.  A lot.  I mean.... Really a lot.
> 
> You think the fatass, racist scrunt is Black?  You think African Americans are Black?
> 
> Let me tell you something.... They ain't 'Black'.
> 
> Haitians are BLACK.  I mean, some of them look like they was born in an inkwell.
> 
> Know who some of our most successful immigrants are?  Of course you don't...  They're Haitians.
> 
> They come to this Country, usually floating behind some home-made raft on a few inner tubes tied together with bailing wire and a prayer....  They get here, if they get by INS, they melt into the community and you know what....???
> 
> They go to work.  They can't get Welfare or Food Stamps or subsidized housing or any of the other dimocrap Plantation bullshit.
> 
> They go to work.  And they become successful.
> 
> Not all of them, to be sure.  But a lot of them do.  A much higher percentage than African Americans or even Hispanics from what I can see.
> 
> And they have even more of a handicap than African Americans do... They can't speak english!!  And they have somewhere around zero Education.  Seriously.  Most of them can barely sign their own names.
> 
> But they work.
> 
> I don't want to hear it anymore.  Cry me a fucking River, bitch.
> 
> Get off yer ass and go to work.  Shut the fuck up and get a job.
> 
> I did.  I was working for $1 an hour as a kid putting up hay for the neighbor farmers so I could have some money to spend during High School Summer time.
> 
> I worked.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> "Walk a mile in my shoes" my fucking ass.  Fucking bitch never did anything in her fucking life worthwhile.  Free rides all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ease up, killer. I'm not doubting or demeaning the experiences of others nor am I asking anyone to walk a mile in my shoes. I am looking at the big pic and if you've never been black in America you really don't know how that distorts your POV.
> An immigrant who arrived on a raft is probably grateful just to be here. Our First Lady is an attorney and writer and was born and raised here and just like you (and you likely wouldn't trade places with her).
> Chris Rock explaining white privilege: "Shit, there ain't a white man in this room that would change places with me ... and I'm RICH!"
Click to expand...


Why would I want to trade places with an ugly, mean, nasty scrunt who is married to a faggot and trapped in a loveless relationship of her own doing?

Chill with the victim shit.  Not my fault somebody was born Black.  Or white.  Or short or tall or good looking or ugly.

Look at the most respected man to ever star on TV....  Bill Cosby.

Who was the most respected TV Star ever?  Oprah.

Who are some of the most respected and expensive Movie Stars?

You can't turn on the TV or go to a Movie House anymore without seeing Morgan Freeman.  How about Jamie Foxx or The Rock or Denzel Washington or Sidney Poitier or Will Smith or Forrest Whitaker or Billie D Williams or Lawrence Fisheburne or Samuel L Jackson or....

Just shut the fuck up, crybaby bitch.  Sick of listening to you.

Oh....

One more famous Black Man......

BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA

Fuck you


----------



## Wolfsister77

Edgetho said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a thread like this is a double edged sword. On the one hand it is nice and well-meaning. On the other it invites all kinds of crap heaped on Michelle Obama to be continued here. While it is disgusting, it is also freedom of speech.
> 
> Having said that, all of the First Ladies deserve respect. It can't be easy and all of the ones we have had have handled it with dignity and class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dimocraps are the scum of the Earth.
> 
> ALL of them.
Click to expand...


You are so full of hate it's sad.


----------



## R.D.

bodecea said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's all you get in what he believes is his "brilliant" threads
> you don't bow to them you get attacked and called names
> it's that civility he calls for OTHERS to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three times
> 
> The fact is he means well but truly believes his being less than civil is acceptable dealing with us insane racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow or another, your posts calling out Edgetho on his crude personal attacks have been left out of this thread.
Click to expand...


I'm not his keeper, his posts speak for him not me and this was a bait thread, he was invited and expected.   My pointing out the op's lack of civility when asking for civility was due to posts made to me as well as others.   Nothing surprising about it.


----------



## Stephanie

SAYIT said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me folks, not only did they rip apart Laura Bush.... but they had a field day with their children just like they do now with Sarah Palins children
> 
> there was a time when children were off limits...welll not today with this bunch of nasty liberals/Democrat followers
> 
> don't be fooled by these high and mighty rants about "civility" from them
> 
> you NEVER see the Obama's children brought by anyone from the right...but go look through any Palin thread to see how the speak about her children
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain the OP was referring to the ugly spewed at all our 1st ladies, not just Obama.
Click to expand...


so am I...I was on this board during the Bush Presidency  .they put down Mrs. Bush and her children constantly..hell they still bring up Nancy Reagan


----------



## SAYIT

Stephanie said:


> Here's some more of that "civility" for Republican women politicians
> this from the left wing hate site, SALON and posted by one the those civil lefties on the board
> 
> *Half-term ex-governor Sarah Palin compares herself to Margaret Thatcher *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sarah Palin thinks she&#8217;s Margaret Thatcher
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...herself-to-margaret-thatcher.html#post7063903



No doubt the hate flows from both sides and until Palin becomes our 1st Lady she's just another politician who is subject to uglyspeak.
Does returning the ugly fire justify it? Your call.


----------



## Stephanie

SAYIT said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more of that "civility" for Republican women politicians
> this from the left wing hate site, SALON and posted by one the those civil lefties on the board
> 
> *Half-term ex-governor Sarah Palin compares herself to Margaret Thatcher *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sarah Palin thinks shes Margaret Thatcher
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...herself-to-margaret-thatcher.html#post7063903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt the hate flows from both sides and Palin has never been our 1st Lady.
> Does returning the ugly fire justify it? Your call.
Click to expand...


whatever


----------



## bodecea

Edgetho said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat shit, scumbag.
> 
> After what the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM put Laura Bush through?
> 
> After the absolutely horrible way they always treat Conservative women you want us to be nice to the most racist, the nastiest, ugliest, butt-ugly mean scrunt to ever disgrace the White House?
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> You always want peace when you're losing, don't you?
> 
> Fuck you.  How typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never written a cross word about Laura Bush in my life. I've also not ever even thought a cross thought about her. Nor have I ever spoken a cross word about her, ever. Ditto the girls, ditto former President Bush. I disliked a number of his policies, but I have always liked and respected the man.
> 
> But please, keep showing your ass for the whole world to see.  It really doesn't hurt me at all. Lots of rage in you, to be sure.
> 
> There's the difference between me and you. I'm civil. You're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the difference between you and I is, I know the truth when I see it.
> 
> You don't.
> 
> NBC News Anchor Viciously Attacks Laura Bush - Fox Nation
> 
> SFChron Columnist Spews Vicious Attack on Laura Bush | NewsBusters
> 
> The Left's Unnecessary Partisan Attacks on Laura Bush - US News
> 
> https://www.thenewagenda.net/2010/04/21/attack-on-laura-bush-is-low-blow-and-unwarranted/
> 
> Kerry Supporters: "Laura Bush was Drug Dealer, George W. Bush was Cokehead"
> 
> Now, you dishonest dimocrap scumbag.....
> 
> Wanna get into how the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM treated Ann Romney?
> 
> How about how they treated Sarah Palin?
> 
> You're a dishonest scumbag.  Go hide under your fucking rock, slime.
> 
> You're a dimocrap.  IOW, a scumbag.  Eat shit and die.
Click to expand...

We are all responsible for our own behavior....we are watching YOUR behavior right here and now.


----------



## Edgetho

SAYIT said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more of that "civility" for Republican women politicians
> this from the left wing hate site, SALON and posted by one the those civil lefties on the board
> 
> *Half-term ex-governor Sarah Palin compares herself to Margaret Thatcher *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sarah Palin thinks she&#8217;s Margaret Thatcher
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...herself-to-margaret-thatcher.html#post7063903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt the hate flows from both sides and Palin has never been our 1st Lady.
> Does returning the ugly fire justify it? Your call.
Click to expand...


So it's okay to shit all over Ladies as long as they're not 'First Ladies'?

What the fuck is wrong with you?  Seriously, dewd.

Sometimes it's just best to admit defeat and go home.

This thread is the biggest dildo to hit USMB in quite a while/

dimocrap scum asking for civility.....??     

sumbags.

You know what _chutzpah _is?

Let me tell you what _chutzpah_ is.....

It's a Jewish kid who was just convicted of murdering both his parents; standing in front of a Judge awaiting sentencing and asking for clemency because he's an orphan.

Fuck you people.

I really do hate dimocraps.

It's not fake.  It's not partisan.  I really do hate them.

Unless, that is, there is a stronger word than 'hate' that I can use.

They are seriously subhuman scum


----------



## SAYIT

Stephanie said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more of that "civility" for Republican women politicians
> this from the left wing hate site, SALON and posted by one the those civil lefties on the board
> 
> *Half-term ex-governor Sarah Palin compares herself to Margaret Thatcher *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sarah Palin thinks shes Margaret Thatcher
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...herself-to-margaret-thatcher.html#post7063903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt the hate flows from both sides and Palin has never been our 1st Lady.
> Does returning the ugly fire justify it? Your call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever
Click to expand...


Now there's an easy way to rationalize your part.


----------



## bodecea

Edgetho said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> But NOT ONE of the listed first ladies EVER SAID THIS!
> For the first time in my adult life, she said early during the 2008 campaign, I am proud of my country.
> This was the "first time"??  This remark just cut veterans to the quick.  And all americans that sacrificed!  First time???
> There are so many faux pas she has made that truly for the FIRST time in my adult life I'm ASHAMED of our first lady!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First please walk a mile in her shoes.
> Chris Rock explaining white privilege: Shit, there ain't a white man in this room that would change places with me ... and I'm RICH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in Florida and we have lot of Haitians here.  A lot.  I mean.... Really a lot.
> 
> You think the fatass, racist scrunt is Black?  You think African Americans are Black?
> 
> Let me tell you something.... They ain't 'Black'.
> 
> Haitians are BLACK.  I mean, some of them look like they was born in an inkwell.
> 
> Know who some of our most successful immigrants are?  Of course you don't...  They're Haitians.
> 
> They come to this Country, usually floating behind some home-made raft on a few inner tubes tied together with bailing wire and a prayer....  They get here, if they get by INS, they melt into the community and you know what....???
> 
> They go to work.  They can't get Welfare or Food Stamps or subsidized housing or any of the other dimocrap Plantation bullshit.
> 
> They go to work.  And they become successful.
> 
> Not all of them, to be sure.  But a lot of them do.  A much higher percentage than African Americans or even Hispanics from what I can see.
> 
> And they have even more of a handicap than African Americans do... They can't speak english!!  And they have somewhere around zero Education.  Seriously.  Most of them can barely sign their own names.
> 
> But they work.
> 
> I don't want to hear it anymore.  Cry me a fucking River, bitch.
> 
> Get off yer ass and go to work.  Shut the fuck up and get a job.
> 
> I did.  I was working for $1 an hour as a kid putting up hay for the neighbor farmers so I could have some money to spend during High School Summer time.
> 
> I worked.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> "Walk a mile in my shoes" my fucking ass.  Fucking bitch never did anything in her fucking life worthwhile.  Free rides all the way.
Click to expand...


We're seeing more and more of the ugliness which is Edgetho with every post.


----------



## Nosmo King

I don't recall any vile criticism of any previous first lady.  The Rabid Right, a political ideology that eschews virtues like statesmanship, civility and dialogue, quickly, viciously and incessantly heaps hatred on Michelle Obama.  Certainly other First Ladies have taken an active political stance.  Eleanor Roosevelt for instance campaigned actively for Civil Rights twenty years before it became a reality.  You cannot conclude, therefore, that this hatred is exclusively politically driven.  

The Rabid Right is cut from the same cloth as George Wallace, Strom Thurmond and David Duke. Surely it's racism.  There is no other excuse.

In that vein, I suggest that the Rabid Right sit in it's own little filthy corner of the sandbox and spew all the vitriol it wants.  No one will pay attention to them because their brand of divisionist politics has worn out its welcome years ago.  They reveal their own ignorance and fears.  No one absolutely no one with a functioning brains and solid morals could ever take them seriously.


----------



## Stephanie

Civility is long gone in Politics today and we can thank the LEFT/Democrats/progressives with the help of the left wing mainstream media and the left wing HATE STIES on the Internet for it

Just go back and look through the eight years of the Bush administration and look at the names you are being called by the elected Democrats in that party and their sheep followers

terrorist
hostage takers
blackmailers
racist
homophobes
etc etc


----------



## Edgetho

bodecea said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> First please walk a mile in her shoes.
> Chris Rock explaining white privilege: Shit, there ain't a white man in this room that would change places with me ... and I'm RICH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Florida and we have lot of Haitians here.  A lot.  I mean.... Really a lot.
> 
> You think the fatass, racist scrunt is Black?  You think African Americans are Black?
> 
> Let me tell you something.... They ain't 'Black'.
> 
> Haitians are BLACK.  I mean, some of them look like they was born in an inkwell.
> 
> Know who some of our most successful immigrants are?  Of course you don't...  They're Haitians.
> 
> They come to this Country, usually floating behind some home-made raft on a few inner tubes tied together with bailing wire and a prayer....  They get here, if they get by INS, they melt into the community and you know what....???
> 
> They go to work.  They can't get Welfare or Food Stamps or subsidized housing or any of the other dimocrap Plantation bullshit.
> 
> They go to work.  And they become successful.
> 
> Not all of them, to be sure.  But a lot of them do.  A much higher percentage than African Americans or even Hispanics from what I can see.
> 
> And they have even more of a handicap than African Americans do... They can't speak english!!  And they have somewhere around zero Education.  Seriously.  Most of them can barely sign their own names.
> 
> But they work.
> 
> I don't want to hear it anymore.  Cry me a fucking River, bitch.
> 
> Get off yer ass and go to work.  Shut the fuck up and get a job.
> 
> I did.  I was working for $1 an hour as a kid putting up hay for the neighbor farmers so I could have some money to spend during High School Summer time.
> 
> I worked.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> "Walk a mile in my shoes" my fucking ass.  Fucking bitch never did anything in her fucking life worthwhile.  Free rides all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're seeing more and more of the ugliness which is Edgetho with every post.
Click to expand...




You reap what you sow. 

Embrace the butthurt, bitch.


----------



## Zander

I refuse to comment about unelected spouses.


----------



## Listening

I don't think it is trashing her to question the job she had in Chicago where she was paid 300K+ for a couple of years.....the hospital got a big grant thanks to BO and when she left....she wasn't replaced.

It's simply asking a question.


----------



## Stephanie

She doesn't want to be trashed she should stay home and raise her children instead of seeking out the spotlight as if she is our queen of the country

SNIP:
Michelle Obama becoming the most televised first lady



By Bree Tracey
&#8226; Published April 22, 2012


April 11, 2012: In this photo provided by Comedy Central, first lady Michelle Obama laughs with Stephen Colbert during her appearance on The Colbert Report.AP

In a recent interview, Stephen Colbert asked first lady Michelle Obama which show "has more gravitas as a broadcaster" -- The Colbert Report or iCarly. 

The funny man wasn't just fishing for compliments. He was pointing out that the first lady is just about everywhere, from Comedy Central to Nickelodeon. 

Lately, Michelle Obama is no stranger to television entertainment. She's already outpaced past first ladies, like Laura Bush and Hillary Clinton, in the number of TV appearances she's made over the first four years of a president's term. 

Dan Gainor, of the Media Research Center, said Michelle Obama really is "off the charts" in the number of times she's appeared in entertainment television cameos, even more so "than I dare say many big name actors and actresses." 

In just the last four months, viewers have seen Obama do push-ups with Ellen DeGeneres, play tug o' war with Jimmy Fallon, laugh along with Jay Leno and David Letterman, dance on Disney's "iCarly," work out with "The Biggest Loser" contestants at the White House, appear at the BET Honors, smile on "Sesame Street" and chat about healthy school lunches with Rachael Ray. 

Whether the appearances are sincere or just political is up for debate. Democratic political strategist Doug Schoen suggested they were a little bit of both. 
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/04/22/michelle-obama-becoming-most-televised-first-lady/


----------



## FJO

While I would not use - lets say - embellishments in order to get my point across, the way he does, I usually agree with the substance of posts by Edgetho.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Stephanie said:


> She doesn't want to be trashed she should stay home and raise her children instead of seeking out the spotlight as if she is our queen of the country



First Ladies are not housewives or stay at home moms. Why should she act any different than any other First Lady?


----------



## Nosmo King

Stephanie said:


> Civility is long gone in Politics today and we can thank the LEFT/Democrats/progressives with the help of the left wing mainstream media and the left wing HATE STIES on the Internet for it
> 
> Just go back and look through the eight years of the Bush administration and look at the names you are being called by the elected Democrats in that party and their sheep followers
> 
> terrorist
> hostage takers
> blackmailers
> racist
> homophobes
> etc etc


Who's to blame for the lack of civility in political discourse?  Those who embrace the lack of civility, Stephanie.   Have you ever heard the expression "I'd rather light a candle than curse the darkness"?  You have yet to 'light a candle' in any of the posts I've read from you.


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> I'll be damned if I sit back and let that woman Mabell Obama walk all over me...her little man husband doing it is bad enough
> 
> I didn't ELECT HER to go lecturing, chastising, preaching to me so she gets what SHE GIVES
> 
> no respect from me because for once in my life I'm ashamed and NOT PROUD of my President and his wife



Interesting to see Stephanie's paranoia about something that isn't even happening.


----------



## Stephanie

Wolfsister77 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't want to be trashed she should stay home and raise her children instead of seeking out the spotlight as if she is our queen of the country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Ladies are not housewives or stay at home moms. Why should she act any different than any other First Lady?
Click to expand...


Well excuse me, but I always thought that was their most important job first...why did they have children then? 
I guess we can't all be lucky to have our mothers live in with us to raise them...that's the liberal/Democrat way
pawn them off others to raise while they seek power and recognition


----------



## Wolfsister77

Stephanie said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't want to be trashed she should stay home and raise her children instead of seeking out the spotlight as if she is our queen of the country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Ladies are not housewives or stay at home moms. Why should she act any different than any other First Lady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well excuse me, but I always thought that was their most important job first...why did they have children then?
> I guess we can't all be lucky to have our mothers live in with us to raise them...that's the liberal/Democrat way
> pawn them off others to raise while they seek power and recognition
Click to expand...


I'm sure being a mother is her number one job but she is the First Lady. She can't sit home with the kids all day plus they are in school also. They are not little kids any more. Lots of women work and have children.


----------



## bodecea

Edgetho said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a thread like this is a double edged sword. On the one hand it is nice and well-meaning. On the other it invites all kinds of crap heaped on Michelle Obama to be continued here. While it is disgusting, it is also freedom of speech.
> 
> Having said that, all of the First Ladies deserve respect. It can't be easy and all of the ones we have had have handled it with dignity and class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dimocraps are the scum of the Earth.
> 
> ALL of them.
Click to expand...


You poor victim, you.  Must suck to live in a country where there are so many people you hate here also.


----------



## Stephanie

Michelle Obama has been the MOST PARTISAN and constantly IN OUR FACE with it first lady we have ever had in this country

she brings on the dislike for her all on her own

I have no sympathy for her or any of you Obot cult members who whines about


----------



## Nosmo King

Edgetho said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a thread like this is a double edged sword. On the one hand it is nice and well-meaning. On the other it invites all kinds of crap heaped on Michelle Obama to be continued here. While it is disgusting, it is also freedom of speech.
> 
> Having said that, all of the First Ladies deserve respect. It can't be easy and all of the ones we have had have handled it with dignity and class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dimocraps are the scum of the Earth.
> 
> ALL of them.
Click to expand...

If there was just one party rather than two.  If those who disagree with that party could simply be sequestered, hushed and repressed.  If there was only one great party behind which Americans could rally, support and obey.  Wouldn't that be great [MENTION=36318]Edgetho[/MENTION]?  Wouldn't that political situation provide all the opportunity to prosper, at least for the true believers?

And wouldn't that political situation resemble an authoritarian state and not the E Pluribis Unum aspirations of the United States of America?

You would be better served by learning and maturing a bit more before you grace us with your hatred.


----------



## Edgetho

Listening said:


> I don't think it is trashing her to question the job she had in Chicago where she was paid 300K+ for a couple of years.....the hospital got a big grant thanks to BO and when she left....she wasn't replaced.
> 
> It's simply asking a question.



Why should the ugly scrunt be replaced?

She never showed up for work in the first place.  It's called a 'no-show' job.  Happens all the time in Chicago/dimocrap-scum circles.

ALL the time.

Some people might call it bribery or theft


----------



## PredFan

Funny how we never saw a lefty post threads like this while Laura Bush was FLOTUS and I'm sorry but I call bull shit on your pretending to have respect for Republican First Ladies. You guys are Progressives and lying comes as easy as breathing.

IMO criticism comes with the territory of First Lady. As soon as they start meddling in the affairs of the country and citizens, they are fair game.


----------



## bodecea

R.D. said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call it stupid.   It's equally stupid to accuse those who point out legitimate concerns as racist, hateful, butt hurt, Obama derangement syndrome etc...
> 
> Many of us have never participated in that garbage but we are guilty by association.   Dumb on the part of the accuser, not the accused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when concerns are nonsense that was never noted in any administration prior... and when people ask about the junk in the first lady's trunk and post pictures of simians.... it is disingenuous to claim there is no racial overtone.
> 
> I think those people should be held to account. if there were LEGITIMATE criticisms which were also leveled at other first ladies, no doubt they could be discussed. but that isn't the case with this president and first lady, so no one is going to legitimize the wingnut whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could have just posted RACIST.  It would have saved you some time
Click to expand...


Interesting that she did not use that term.  You did.  It's called the Race Card Card and I see it a lot around here.


----------



## bodecea

Edgetho said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Florida and we have lot of Haitians here.  A lot.  I mean.... Really a lot.
> 
> You think the fatass, racist scrunt is Black?  You think African Americans are Black?
> 
> Let me tell you something.... They ain't 'Black'.
> 
> Haitians are BLACK.  I mean, some of them look like they was born in an inkwell.
> 
> Know who some of our most successful immigrants are?  Of course you don't...  They're Haitians.
> 
> They come to this Country, usually floating behind some home-made raft on a few inner tubes tied together with bailing wire and a prayer....  They get here, if they get by INS, they melt into the community and you know what....???
> 
> They go to work.  They can't get Welfare or Food Stamps or subsidized housing or any of the other dimocrap Plantation bullshit.
> 
> They go to work.  And they become successful.
> 
> Not all of them, to be sure.  But a lot of them do.  A much higher percentage than African Americans or even Hispanics from what I can see.
> 
> And they have even more of a handicap than African Americans do... They can't speak english!!  And they have somewhere around zero Education.  Seriously.  Most of them can barely sign their own names.
> 
> But they work.
> 
> I don't want to hear it anymore.  Cry me a fucking River, bitch.
> 
> Get off yer ass and go to work.  Shut the fuck up and get a job.
> 
> I did.  I was working for $1 an hour as a kid putting up hay for the neighbor farmers so I could have some money to spend during High School Summer time.
> 
> I worked.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> "Walk a mile in my shoes" my fucking ass.  Fucking bitch never did anything in her fucking life worthwhile.  Free rides all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ease up, killer. I'm not doubting or demeaning the experiences of others nor am I asking anyone to walk a mile in my shoes. I am looking at the big pic and if you've never been black in America you really don't know how that distorts your POV.
> An immigrant who arrived on a raft is probably grateful just to be here. Our First Lady is an attorney and writer and was born and raised here and just like you (and you likely wouldn't trade places with her).
> Chris Rock explaining white privilege: "Shit, there ain't a white man in this room that would change places with me ... and I'm RICH!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I want to trade places with an ugly, mean, nasty scrunt who is married to a faggot and trapped in a loveless relationship of her own doing?
> 
> Chill with the victim shit.  Not my fault somebody was born Black.  Or white.  Or short or tall or good looking or ugly.
> 
> Look at the most respected man to ever star on TV....  Bill Cosby.
> 
> Who was the most respected TV Star ever?  Oprah.
> 
> Who are some of the most respected and expensive Movie Stars?
> 
> You can't turn on the TV or go to a Movie House anymore without seeing Morgan Freeman.  How about Jamie Foxx or The Rock or Denzel Washington or Sidney Poitier or Will Smith or Forrest Whitaker or Billie D Williams or Lawrence Fisheburne or Samuel L Jackson or....
> 
> Just shut the fuck up, crybaby bitch.  Sick of listening to you.
> 
> Oh....
> 
> One more famous Black Man......
> 
> BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA
> 
> Fuck you
Click to expand...

^ Such bitterness and hatred.


----------



## R.D.

bodecea said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> *when concerns are nonsense* that was never noted in any administration prior... and when people ask about the junk in the first lady's trunk and post pictures of simians.... *it is disingenuous to claim there is no racial overtone*.
> 
> I think those people should be held to account. *if there were LEGITIMATE criticisms *which were also leveled at other first ladies, no doubt they could be discussed. but *that isn't the case with this president and first lady*, so no one is going to legitimize the wingnut whine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have just posted RACIST.  It would have saved you some time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that she did not use that term.  You did.  It's called the Race Card Card and I see it a lot around here.
Click to expand...


Nice try


----------



## Statistikhengst

Edgetho said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat shit, scumbag.
> 
> After what the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM put Laura Bush through?
> 
> After the absolutely horrible way they always treat Conservative women you want us to be nice to the most racist, the nastiest, ugliest, butt-ugly mean scrunt to ever disgrace the White House?
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> You always want peace when you're losing, don't you?
> 
> Fuck you.  How typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never written a cross word about Laura Bush in my life. I've also not ever even thought a cross thought about her. Nor have I ever spoken a cross word about her, ever. Ditto the girls, ditto former President Bush. I disliked a number of his policies, but I have always liked and respected the man.
> 
> But please, keep showing your ass for the whole world to see.  It really doesn't hurt me at all. Lots of rage in you, to be sure.
> 
> There's the difference between me and you. I'm civil. You're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the difference between you and I is, I know the truth when I see it.
> 
> You don't.
> 
> NBC News Anchor Viciously Attacks Laura Bush - Fox Nation
> 
> SFChron Columnist Spews Vicious Attack on Laura Bush | NewsBusters
> 
> The Left's Unnecessary Partisan Attacks on Laura Bush - US News
> 
> https://www.thenewagenda.net/2010/04/21/attack-on-laura-bush-is-low-blow-and-unwarranted/
> 
> Kerry Supporters: "Laura Bush was Drug Dealer, George W. Bush was Cokehead"
> 
> Now, you dishonest dimocrap scumbag.....
> 
> Wanna get into how the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM treated Ann Romney?
> 
> How about how they treated Sarah Palin?
> 
> You're a dishonest scumbag.  Go hide under your fucking rock, slime.
> 
> You're a dimocrap.  IOW, a scumbag.  Eat shit and die.
Click to expand...



Am I that NBC news anchor? Why, no, I am not.
Am I the SFChron journalist? Why, no, I am not.
Am I the writer of the US news artical. Why, no, I am not.

You mad, bro?

Why, yes, you mad!


----------



## depotoo

From dem underground
*Laura Bush got away with murder. She's part of The Culture of Corruption...Edited on Fri Oct-27-06 10:41 AM by IanDB1and lack of accountability that characterizes the current BFE / GOP Junta.They're all a bunch of unrepentant crooks, criminals, murderers and pedophiles.Even the "sainted" Laura Bush has a festering corpse in her closet.Having a criminal past is the ticket to ride for those who want to get on-board with the Bush Regime."You must be at least this corrupt to ride."And besides, Bush announced that this is "Character Counts" week.Oh, and welcome to DU!


Nosmo King said:


> I don't recall any vile criticism of any previous first lady.  The Rabid Right, a political ideology that eschews virtues like statesmanship, civility and dialogue, quickly, viciously and incessantly heaps hatred on Michelle Obama.  Certainly other First Ladies have taken an active political stance.  Eleanor Roosevelt for instance campaigned actively for Civil Rights twenty years before it became a reality.  You cannot conclude, therefore, that this hatred is exclusively politically driven.
> 
> The Rabid Right is cut from the same cloth as George Wallace, Strom Thurmond and David Duke. Surely it's racism.  There is no other excuse.
> 
> In that vein, I suggest that the Rabid Right sit in it's own little filthy corner of the sandbox and spew all the vitriol it wants.  No one will pay attention to them because their brand of divisionist politics has worn out its welcome years ago.  They reveal their own ignorance and fears.  No one absolutely no one with a functioning brains and solid morals could ever take them seriously.


----------



## Statistikhengst

SAYIT said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say it would be entertaining to watch some Righties get nasty right here and now, but it's just plain old sad.  Really, just plain old sad.  Such raw partisan hatred. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Stat ... the repugnant nasty flows from both sides of the aisle.
Click to expand...



But not from me personally. I have never even once attacked on single woman from the Right, not even once. I have heaped criticism on Sarah Palin in 2008, cuz she was in no way ready for prime time, which is exactly what the McCain also admitted later, but I have never attacked her personally, not even once.

Amazing how the Right gets all bent out of shape. This OP is SPECIFICALLY about FLOTUSES, but they wanted to expand it to all women from the Right immediately.

False relevancy and nastiness. Core of the Right. And many of them just proved it again on this thread.


----------



## bodecea

Edgetho said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Florida and we have lot of Haitians here.  A lot.  I mean.... Really a lot.
> 
> You think the fatass, racist scrunt is Black?  You think African Americans are Black?
> 
> Let me tell you something.... They ain't 'Black'.
> 
> Haitians are BLACK.  I mean, some of them look like they was born in an inkwell.
> 
> Know who some of our most successful immigrants are?  Of course you don't...  They're Haitians.
> 
> They come to this Country, usually floating behind some home-made raft on a few inner tubes tied together with bailing wire and a prayer....  They get here, if they get by INS, they melt into the community and you know what....???
> 
> They go to work.  They can't get Welfare or Food Stamps or subsidized housing or any of the other dimocrap Plantation bullshit.
> 
> They go to work.  And they become successful.
> 
> Not all of them, to be sure.  But a lot of them do.  A much higher percentage than African Americans or even Hispanics from what I can see.
> 
> And they have even more of a handicap than African Americans do... They can't speak english!!  And they have somewhere around zero Education.  Seriously.  Most of them can barely sign their own names.
> 
> But they work.
> 
> I don't want to hear it anymore.  Cry me a fucking River, bitch.
> 
> Get off yer ass and go to work.  Shut the fuck up and get a job.
> 
> I did.  I was working for $1 an hour as a kid putting up hay for the neighbor farmers so I could have some money to spend during High School Summer time.
> 
> I worked.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> "Walk a mile in my shoes" my fucking ass.  Fucking bitch never did anything in her fucking life worthwhile.  Free rides all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're seeing more and more of the ugliness which is Edgetho with every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You reap what you sow.
> 
> Embrace the butthurt, bitch.
Click to expand...

How can anyone else embrace the butthurt when you've got such an all-smothering stranglehold on it?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Avorysuds said:


> I don't make fun of her but if I want to I will... To the OP and all the other Obama-bots, go fuck yourselves.




Why, sure, go show your ass all you want. If it makes you feel better and only confirms the sense that the Right is swinging from the vines, why, go right ahead, there...


----------



## Statistikhengst

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'll never forget how vicious and nasty Libs were to Nancy Reagan.
> 
> Now we have a FLOTUS who actually said, "for the first time in my adult life I am proud of my country"
> 
> Then you wonder why she's so disliked




I don't know a single Lib who was ever nasty to Nancy Reagan. Not a single one.
I bet you just pulled that one right out of your ass.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I want to point out something very important here.  Michele Obama is over in China right now with the President of China and his wife.  Michele's ability to influence this woman is going to mean a great deal in the days ahead. 

This is no pleasure trip.  Bringing her daughters with her was a smart move. 

This trip is serious and the American people need to be praying to God that she is able to win this womans heart.  I am praying for it every day. It could mean a delay in the inevitable.  Do I want more time?  You bet I do!  Don't you all?

You should!  Because the day China invades Taiwan and we respond?!  Russia is going to be on us like white on rice!  We need all the help we can get at this point.  

-Jeri


----------



## Mertex

Thanks for writing something nice about all the First Ladies....

It only makes the ugly comments made by some on the right appear childish, foolish and out of resentment due to extreme butt hurt.


----------



## bodecea

Wolfsister77 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't want to be trashed she should stay home and raise her children instead of seeking out the spotlight as if she is our queen of the country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Ladies are not housewives or stay at home moms. Why should she act any different than any other First Lady?
Click to expand...


Because Stephanie has to find something to complain about with the current First Lady.


----------



## Statistikhengst

depotoo said:


> Do I feel there is undue trash slung at her? Yes.  Do I think she has a tough role to fulfill?  Yes.  Do I commend some of her initiatives?  Yes.  Do I also find some fault with the execution of those initiatives?  Yes.  Enough to raise a stink?  No.
> Do I personally care for her views on America?  No.  Do I think her views have caused a firestorm by some?  Yes.
> 
> What  I think is unfair is the mud slinging at everything she does rather than keeping their distate limited to where that anger towards her stems from- her shared opinion that America as designed, is objectionable to both she and the President.  It only deflects from the facts that the very objects in which they find such fault -our founding documents- that lead to her husband  and herself to being President and First Lady of this great land of ours.  Did it take too many years for these words to ring true?
> 
> "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that*all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are*Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness."
> 
> Did it take far too long to be realized?  Yes, but it was the  very persistence of certain legislators to uphold that declaration, as written, that has lead to all being able to declare themselves free  and created equal within this United States.
> 
> And they fail to recognize that it was Republicans that lead that charge.
> 
> Does it give us the right to be less than civil?  No.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Stephanie said:


> I'll be damned if I sit back and let that woman Mabell Obama walk all over me...her little man husband doing it is bad enough
> 
> I didn't ELECT HER to go lecturing, chastising, preaching to me so she gets what SHE GIVES
> 
> no respect from me because for once in my life I'm ashamed and NOT PROUD of my President and his wife



You can tell the size of the person by the size of the thing that upsets them.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> Believe me folks, not only did *they* rip apart Laura Bush.... but *they* had a field day with their children just like they do now with Sarah Palins children
> 
> there was a time when children were off limits...welll not today with this bunch of nasty liberals/Democrat followers
> 
> don't be fooled by these high and mighty rants about "civility" from them
> 
> you NEVER see the Obama's children brought by anyone from the right...but go look through any Palin thread to see how the speak about her children
> 
> t



Who is they?

Show some links about lefties tearing into Bush's daughters. I dare you.


----------



## PredFan

Statistikhengst said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say it would be entertaining to watch some Righties get nasty right here and now, but it's just plain old sad.  Really, just plain old sad.  Such raw partisan hatred. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Stat ... the repugnant nasty flows from both sides of the aisle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But not from me personally. I have never even once attacked on single woman from the Right, not even once. I have heaped criticism on Sarah Palin in 2008, cuz she was in no way ready for prime time, which is exactly what the McCain also admitted later, but I have never attacked her personally, not even once.
> 
> Amazing how the Right gets all bent out of shape. This OP is SPECIFICALLY about FLOTUSES, but they wanted to expand it to all women from the Right immediately.
> 
> False relevancy and nastiness. Core of the Right. And many of them just proved it again on this thread.
Click to expand...


Meh, we only have your word for that and the word of a lefty isn't worth a pail of warm spit.


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't want to be trashed she should stay home and raise her children instead of seeking out the spotlight as if she is our queen of the country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Ladies are not housewives or stay at home moms. Why should she act any different than any other First Lady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well excuse me, but I always thought that was their most important job first...why did they have children then? *
> I guess we can't all be lucky to have our mothers live in with us to raise them...that's the liberal/Democrat way
> pawn them off others to raise while they seek power and recognition
Click to expand...


Fascinating...the things we find out about posters if we let them talk long enough.


----------



## Stephanie

PredFan said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Stat ... the repugnant nasty flows from both sides of the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not from me personally. I have never even once attacked on single woman from the Right, not even once. I have heaped criticism on Sarah Palin in 2008, cuz she was in no way ready for prime time, which is exactly what the McCain also admitted later, but I have never attacked her personally, not even once.
> 
> Amazing how the Right gets all bent out of shape. This OP is SPECIFICALLY about FLOTUSES, but they wanted to expand it to all women from the Right immediately.
> 
> False relevancy and nastiness. Core of the Right. And many of them just proved it again on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, we only have your word for that and the word of a lefty isn't worth a pail of warm spit.
Click to expand...


what a joker...all one needs do is go back in thread to see who spews false relevance and nastiness...and it's the very op who is now whining about others



> You can tell the size of the person by the size of the thing that upsets them.


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be damned if I sit back and let that woman Mabell Obama walk all over me...her little man husband doing it is bad enough
> 
> I didn't ELECT HER to go lecturing, chastising, preaching to me so she gets what SHE GIVES
> 
> no respect from me because for once in my life I'm ashamed and NOT PROUD of my President and his wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell the size of the person by the size of the thing that upsets them.
Click to expand...


True, and the actions of the First Lady of the most powerful
Nation on earth is a very big thing indeed.

You're not too bright are you?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Edgetho said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the manner in which wingnuts refer to the first lady is just an extension of Obama derangement syndrome....
> 
> is it racist? I don't know... what do you call it when someone posts pictures of apes that are supposed to represent the first lady or president.
> 
> we'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see, what was you cute little for Bush
> shrub?
> you hypocrites need to sit down and reflect about yourselves first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or was it "Bushitler"
> 
> At least our dimocrap scum pals have succeeded in distracting us from the impending War about to happen with Russia.
> 
> dimocraps get absolutely SWAMPED in November.  At this rate, I don't know if they can hang on to _any_ of their Senate Seats.
> 
> Even the bluest blue State in the Union (Illinois) is sweating the upcoming gubernatorial election.  But that State is so crooked, it's more like North Korea than America where the dimocraps favorite son, Kim Jong Un, just won with 100% of the vote and 100% turnout.
> 
> dimocraps are stupid, they are incompetent, they lie and they are the scum of the Earth.
> 
> Shit's gonna *get real* one of these days.  I hope I'm around to see it
Click to expand...



Define "get real". What did you mean by "get real" [MENTION=36318]Edgetho[/MENTION]?


----------



## Statistikhengst

R.D. said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call it stupid.   It's equally stupid to accuse those who point out legitimate concerns as racist, hateful, butt hurt, Obama derangement syndrome etc...
> 
> Many of us have never participated in that garbage but we are guilty by association.   Dumb on the part of the accuser, not the accused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when concerns are nonsense that was never noted in any administration prior... and when people ask about the junk in the first lady's trunk and post pictures of simians.... it is disingenuous to claim there is no racial overtone.
> 
> I think those people should be held to account. if there were LEGITIMATE criticisms which were also leveled at other first ladies, no doubt they could be discussed. but that isn't the case with this president and first lady, so no one is going to legitimize the wingnut whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could have just posted RACIST.  It would have saved you some time
Click to expand...



Have I called you a racist, ever?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> Here's some more of that "civility" for Republican women politicians
> this from the left wing hate site, SALON and posted by one the those civil lefties on the board
> 
> *Half-term ex-governor Sarah Palin compares herself to Margaret Thatcher *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sarah Palin thinks shes Margaret Thatcher
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...herself-to-margaret-thatcher.html#post7063903



It was an article critcizing Sarah Palin for comparing herself to Margaret Thatcher.

Where's the hate?

She was called not one name. 

So, where's the hate, Stephanie?

And BTW, this OP is about FLOTUSes. Was Sarah Palin a FLOTUS?


----------



## Stephanie

The op threads are nothing more than for him to post it, troll it to attack others and put them down with nasty remarks

fall for it if you all must


----------



## Statistikhengst

SAYIT said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me folks, not only did they rip apart Laura Bush.... but they had a field day with their children just like they do now with Sarah Palins children
> 
> there was a time when children were off limits...welll not today with this bunch of nasty liberals/Democrat followers
> 
> don't be fooled by these high and mighty rants about "civility" from them
> 
> you NEVER see the Obama's children brought by anyone from the right...but go look through any Palin thread to see how the speak about her children
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain the OP was referring to the ugly spewed at all our 1st ladies, not just Obama.
Click to expand...


*Indeed*. But before Hillary Clinton, very little venom was ever spewed.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Edgetho said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more of that "civility" for Republican women politicians
> this from the left wing hate site, SALON and posted by one the those civil lefties on the board
> 
> *Half-term ex-governor Sarah Palin compares herself to Margaret Thatcher *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sarah Palin thinks shes Margaret Thatcher
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...herself-to-margaret-thatcher.html#post7063903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt the hate flows from both sides and Palin has never been our 1st Lady.
> Does returning the ugly fire justify it? Your call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's okay to shit all over Ladies as long as they're not 'First Ladies'?
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you?  Seriously, dewd.
> 
> Sometimes it's just best to admit defeat and go home.
> 
> This thread is the biggest dildo to hit USMB in quite a while/
> 
> dimocrap scum asking for civility.....??
> 
> sumbags.
> 
> You know what _chutzpah _is?
> 
> Let me tell you what _chutzpah_ is.....
> 
> It's a Jewish kid who was just convicted of murdering both his parents; standing in front of a Judge awaiting sentencing and asking for clemency because he's an orphan.
> 
> Fuck you people.
> 
> I really do hate dimocraps.
> 
> It's not fake.  It's not partisan.  I really do hate them.
> 
> Unless, that is, there is a stronger word than 'hate' that I can use.
> 
> They are seriously subhuman scum
Click to expand...


When you next go to your therapist, ask him to up the voltage. I think you need it.


----------



## blackhawk

ClosedCaption said:


> Why were all the other first ladies not condemned for trips, vacations, clothes, programs etc?



As I recall Nancy Reagan was trashed pretty good and that was before the era of the web and social media where ever idiot could post their opinions for the world to see.


----------



## depotoo

Bush Twins Jokes - Barbara and Jenna Bush Jokes


Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me folks, not only did *they* rip apart Laura Bush.... but *they* had a field day with their children just like they do now with Sarah Palins children
> 
> there was a time when children were off limits...welll not today with this bunch of nasty liberals/Democrat followers
> 
> don't be fooled by these high and mighty rants about "civility" from them
> 
> you NEVER see the Obama's children brought by anyone from the right...but go look through any Palin thread to see how the speak about her children
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is they?
> 
> Show some links about lefties tearing into Bush's daughters. I dare you.
Click to expand...


----------



## R.D.

Statistikhengst said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> when concerns are nonsense that was never noted in any administration prior... and when people ask about the junk in the first lady's trunk and post pictures of simians.... it is disingenuous to claim there is no racial overtone.
> 
> I think those people should be held to account. if there were LEGITIMATE criticisms which were also leveled at other first ladies, no doubt they could be discussed. but that isn't the case with this president and first lady, so no one is going to legitimize the wingnut whine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have just posted RACIST.  It would have saved you some time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have I called you a racist, ever?
Click to expand...

You tell me.

This was about her lavish spending


Statistikhengst said:


> No exact stats have ever been kept and no one really cared until Obama was elected and then all of a sudden a number of butthurt, fucked up racist righties who call Michelle Obama "Mooch" (or worse) decided it was an issue....
> 
> So, it does't really fucking matter what she does, they, those rabid Righty racists are gonna scream


----------



## JimBowie1958

Stephanie said:


> all you people who weren't on this board during the bush Presidency should quit your whining and being your bossy selves
> 
> they never stopped ripping into laura Bush and the twin girls
> 
> but here's this for you...



When libtards are out of power, they are all for tolerance, fairness and civil rights.

But when its their goons in power they are all blind as bats and just cant see what the problem is with the IRS targeting Tea Party groups, or the problem with giving full auto machine guns to drug lords in Mexico under Fast and Furious. They just cant imagine that there is anything wrong with the NSA and other members of the intelligence family snooping on American phone calls and of course saying anything bad about the POTUS is unpatriotic and treasonous (if its a Democrat POTUS). There is nothing wrong anywhere at all; just a bunch of conspiracy theorists running crazy....until one of their own gets screwed, then their might be *some* legitimacy to it all

I remember all the photos of Bush alongside various monkees that flooded the internet when he was in office (a disgusting bunch of baboons the lot of them), but as soon as any GOP returned fire with Obama, the left would go ape-shit crazy about it all being racist. OF course this implies that there is some substance to a comparison of Obama with monkees and admits to a racist frame of mind, but the libtards are too  slow to figure that one out.

This call for civility toward Michelle is of the same vein, partisan advocacy for civility when they feel the butt hurt but going for blood when its not one of their own in the cross hairs.

I personally try to not go after the wife and kids of a politician. God knows that they go through enough already. But Michelle's abuse of her position is egregious, her friendship with known subversives, traitors and murderers is disgusting.

Had our media not been infiltrated and controlled by what is clearly a bunch of fascist sympathizing cretins, Obama never would have been elected as they would have done due diligence in vetting that piece of shyte. 

So  if you don't like it, little libtards, too damned bad. Karma is a bitch as is our current FLOTUS.


----------



## Howey

Statistikhengst said:


> I have seen a lot of nasty stuff written about First Lady Michelle Obama in the last 6 years, it's pretty damned ugly and stupid, too.



There is no difference whatsoever between those women. Each was admirable in her own right and each had her own flaws.


Oh.








Wait.
















ONE'S A NIGGRAH!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Edgetho said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more of that "civility" for Republican women politicians
> this from the left wing hate site, SALON and posted by one the those civil lefties on the board
> 
> *Half-term ex-governor Sarah Palin compares herself to Margaret Thatcher *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sarah Palin thinks shes Margaret Thatcher
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...herself-to-margaret-thatcher.html#post7063903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt the hate flows from both sides and Palin has never been our 1st Lady.
> Does returning the ugly fire justify it? Your call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's okay to shit all over Ladies as long as they're not 'First Ladies'?
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you?  Seriously, dewd.
> 
> Sometimes it's just best to admit defeat and go home.
> 
> This thread is the biggest dildo to hit USMB in quite a while/
> 
> dimocrap scum asking for civility.....??
> 
> sumbags.
> 
> You know what _chutzpah _is?
> 
> Let me tell you what _chutzpah_ is.....
> 
> It's a Jewish kid who was just convicted of murdering both his parents; standing in front of a Judge awaiting sentencing and asking for clemency because he's an orphan.
> 
> Fuck you people.
> 
> I really do hate dimocraps.
> 
> It's not fake.  It's not partisan.  I really do hate them.
> 
> Unless, that is, there is a stronger word than 'hate' that I can use.
> 
> They are seriously subhuman scum
Click to expand...


The libtards are shameless hypocrits, driven by ideology and the lust for more tax payer money.

They will get what they got coming because God is just. Unfortunately a lot of innocents will get hurt too, but that's OK. We who love this country will rebuild it into something even better, and the bridge will be raised and the gates barred from any more libtard cretins entering.


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> Michelle Obama has been the MOST PARTISAN and constantly IN OUR FACE with it first lady we have ever had in this country
> 
> she brings on the dislike for her all on her own
> 
> I have no sympathy for her or any of you Obot cult members who whines about



You obviously don't know anything about Eleanor Roosevelt then.  But....she was viciously hated by the Right too.


----------



## depotoo

Statistikhengst said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me folks, not only did they rip apart Laura Bush.... but they had a field day with their children just like they do now with Sarah Palins children
> 
> there was a time when children were off limits...welll not today with this bunch of nasty liberals/Democrat followers
> 
> don't be fooled by these high and mighty rants about "civility" from them
> 
> you NEVER see the Obama's children brought by anyone from the right...but go look through any Palin thread to see how the speak about her children
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain the OP was referring to the ugly spewed at all our 1st ladies, not just Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Indeed*. But before Hillary Clinton, very little venom was ever spewed.
Click to expand...


I think it was spewed, it just wasn't as readily available, due to the internet taking off at about that time.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Howey said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a lot of nasty stuff written about First Lady Michelle Obama in the last 6 years, it's pretty damned ugly and stupid, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference whatsoever between those women. Each was admirable in her own right and each had her own flaws.
> 
> Oh.
> Wait.
> ONE'S A NIGGRAH!
Click to expand...


Just more libtard racism disguised as sarcasm.

We all know better now.

The Obama Presidency was the worst thing that could happen to the libtards in this country.

IT showed them for what they really are; incompetent, hypocritical criminals.


----------



## JimBowie1958

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Obama has been the MOST PARTISAN and constantly IN OUR FACE with it first lady we have ever had in this country
> 
> she brings on the dislike for her all on her own
> 
> I have no sympathy for her or any of you Obot cult members who whines about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know anything about Eleanor Roosevelt then.  But....she was viciously hated by the Right too.
Click to expand...


Elenor was an uglier old bitch, but just as corrupt, ideologically blinded and a self righteous bitch.


----------



## Mertex

healthmyths said:


> But NOT ONE of the listed first ladies EVER SAID THIS!
> For the first time in my adult life, she said early during the 2008 campaign, I am proud of my country.
> This was the "first time"??  This remark just cut veterans to the quick.  And all americans that sacrificed!  First time???
> There are so many faux pas she has made that truly for the FIRST time in my adult life I'm ASHAMED of our first lady!!!



Oh, what bull crap.....you're just being dishonest.  How come no mention of McCain's comment that "he didn't love America until he became a POW" -  A person that "never" loved America until he was held prisoner, and you wanted him to be President.  Shame on you.


"I didn't really love America until I was deprived of her company."

Abrams thinks McCain's comments could undermine the "right wing's steady attacks against Michelle Obama."
McCain: I 'Didn't Love America' Until Held Prisoner (VIDEO)


----------



## Howey

Stephanie said:


> Here's some more of that "civility" for Republican women politicians
> this from the left wing hate site, SALON and posted by one the those civil lefties on the board
> 
> *Half-term ex-governor Sarah Palin compares herself to Margaret Thatcher *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sarah Palin thinks shes Margaret Thatcher
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...herself-to-margaret-thatcher.html#post7063903



Are you saying Palin isn't a half term ex-governor?


----------



## Howey

JimBowie1958 said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a lot of nasty stuff written about First Lady Michelle Obama in the last 6 years, it's pretty damned ugly and stupid, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference whatsoever between those women. Each was admirable in her own right and each had her own flaws.
> 
> Oh.
> Wait.
> ONE'S A NIGGRAH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just more libtard racism disguised as sarcasm.
> 
> We all know better now.
> 
> The Obama Presidency was the worst thing that could happen to the libtards in this country.
> 
> IT showed them for what they really are; incompetent, hypocritical criminals.
Click to expand...


So why is Michelle so far more hated than any other First Lady? Has she done anything none of the others have done?

Psst: The answer is "No".


----------



## ClosedCaption

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Ladies are not housewives or stay at home moms. Why should she act any different than any other First Lady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well excuse me, but I always thought that was their most important job first...why did they have children then? *
> I guess we can't all be lucky to have our mothers live in with us to raise them...that's the liberal/Democrat way
> pawn them off others to raise while they seek power and recognition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascinating...the things we find out about posters if we let them talk long enough.
Click to expand...


So I thought this would be good for Steph in light of this post 






You can make a T-shirt and wear it proudly


----------



## bodecea

PredFan said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Stat ... the repugnant nasty flows from both sides of the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not from me personally. I have never even once attacked on single woman from the Right, not even once. I have heaped criticism on Sarah Palin in 2008, cuz she was in no way ready for prime time, which is exactly what the McCain also admitted later, but I have never attacked her personally, not even once.
> 
> Amazing how the Right gets all bent out of shape. This OP is SPECIFICALLY about FLOTUSES, but they wanted to expand it to all women from the Right immediately.
> 
> False relevancy and nastiness. Core of the Right. And many of them just proved it again on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, we only have your word for that and the word of a lefty isn't worth a pail of warm spit.
Click to expand...


I am amused by you perhaps thinking that YOUR word is worth more.


----------



## Mojo2

Statistikhengst said:


> I have seen a lot of nasty stuff written about First Lady Michelle Obama in the last 6 years, it's pretty damned ugly and stupid, too.
> 
> There is even an ultra-whackazoid website dedicated to trashing her every move. I think it is called "Michelle's Mirror".
> 
> To combat this insanity, I want to take second and reflect on who our First Ladies have been and to say quite openly that I, as a Democrat, have liked all of the ones I have encountered live AND those over whom I have read a great deal



Please take me off and keep me off your frigging @mention lists.

But since I've been called to comment on this bull shit subject I shall.



> In September 2010, a former advisor to the Obama election campaign and transition team told an interviewer the following about Mrs. Obama:
> 
> _"She is very much the Chicago ideologue. Nancy Pelosi is the far left of the Democrat Party, right? Well, Michelle Obama might be to the left of Nancy Pelosi. She really doesn&#8217;t care for how things work in the country and she wants to see it all changed. I can respect that, though I would guess she is far too liberal even for me &#8211; and I consider myself a liberal Democrat."​_






> During the week of June 21-27, 2011, Mrs. Obama and a 21-person entourage went on a so-called "good-will mission" to South Africa and Botswana. The trip's transportation expenses alone cost U.S. taxpayers at least $424,142. That figure does not include costs for food, lodging, and ground transportation. According to "White House sources" cited by The Daily Mail in August 2011, Mrs. Obama may have spent as much as $10 million on vacations during the preceding year.



Michelle Obama - Discover the Networks

She is an American hating, faaaar leftist, mean spirited bitch whose vacations, this current one to our enemy Communist China, cost millions upon millions of dollars.

I have no use for her.


----------



## Mertex

Mojo2 said:


> She is an American hating, faaaar leftist, mean spirited bitch whose vacations, this current one to our enemy Communist China, cost millions upon millions of dollars.
> 
> I have no use for her.



And she has no use for you.  But, she's the First Lady, married to the most powerful man in the world.....and here you are, spewing off venom on a political board.....


----------



## depotoo

"Nancy Reagan: China Doll or Dragon Lady?"

Good article on this very subject.

Also try researching Mary Todd Lincoln, and Nancy Reagan.



Howey said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference whatsoever between those women. Each was admirable in her own right and each had her own flaws.
> 
> Oh.
> Wait.
> 
> ONE'S A NIGGRAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just more libtard racism disguised as sarcasm.
> 
> We all know better now.
> 
> The Obama Presidency was the worst thing that could happen to the libtards in this country.
> 
> IT showed them for what they really are; incompetent, hypocritical criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> research Mary Lincoln, Nancy Reagan
> 
> So why is Michelle so far more hated than any other First Lady? Has she done anything none of the others have done?
> 
> Psst: The answer is "No".
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarah G

Everytime you quote the OP, you also mention everyone on the list.  Stop quoting and the mentions go away.


----------



## bodecea

Edgetho's quality shines thru with every post...



> Hi, you have received -1559 reputation points from Edgetho.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> you\'re just another stupid, brainwashed dim. suck a glock
> 
> Regards,
> Edgetho
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.



Classy RWr!


----------



## Mojo2

Howey said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference whatsoever between those women. Each was admirable in her own right and each had her own flaws.
> 
> Oh.
> Wait.
> ONE'S A NIGGRAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just more libtard racism disguised as sarcasm.
> 
> We all know better now.
> 
> The Obama Presidency was the worst thing that could happen to the libtards in this country.
> 
> IT showed them for what they really are; incompetent, hypocritical criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why is Michelle so far more hated than any other First Lady? Has she done anything none of the others have done?
> 
> Psst: The answer is "No".
Click to expand...


The same way Moochelle could feel the racial animus of Whites at the Ivy League schools, (btw, she who got there on Affirmative Action) despite no one ever actually SAYING anything to that effect, so are we here at USMB able to discern her resentment of America and her love of things anti-American and PRO Socialist, based only on her trail of evidence she's left in her slug-like wake.


----------



## Nosmo King

Mojo2 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a lot of nasty stuff written about First Lady Michelle Obama in the last 6 years, it's pretty damned ugly and stupid, too.
> 
> There is even an ultra-whackazoid website dedicated to trashing her every move. I think it is called "Michelle's Mirror".
> 
> To combat this insanity, I want to take second and reflect on who our First Ladies have been and to say quite openly that I, as a Democrat, have liked all of the ones I have encountered live AND those over whom I have read a great deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please take me off and keep me off your frigging @mention lists.
> 
> But since I've been called to comment on this bull shit subject I shall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In September 2010, a former advisor to the Obama election campaign and transition team told an interviewer the following about Mrs. Obama:
> 
> _"She is very much the Chicago ideologue. Nancy Pelosi is the far left of the Democrat Party, right? Well, Michelle Obama might be to the left of Nancy Pelosi. She really doesnt care for how things work in the country and she wants to see it all changed. I can respect that, though I would guess she is far too liberal even for me  and I consider myself a liberal Democrat."​_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the week of June 21-27, 2011, Mrs. Obama and a 21-person entourage went on a so-called "good-will mission" to South Africa and Botswana. The trip's transportation expenses alone cost U.S. taxpayers at least $424,142. That figure does not include costs for food, lodging, and ground transportation. According to "White House sources" cited by The Daily Mail in August 2011, Mrs. Obama may have spent as much as $10 million on vacations during the preceding year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michelle Obama - Discover the Networks
> 
> She is an American hating, faaaar leftist, mean spirited bitch whose vacations, this current one to our enemy Communist China, cost millions upon millions of dollars.
> 
> I have no use for her.
Click to expand...

Have any other First Ladies ever taken trips on behalf of her country?  Is Michelle Obama the very first FLOTUS to travel abroad?

Do you buy goods made in China?  Do you shop at Wal*Mart before you shop at locally owned stores?  Aren't you then supporting 'our enemy Communist China'?

You write this stuff about Mrs. Obama as if you never realized that her predecessors did the very same things.


----------



## william the wie

Actually I suspect the Hillarybeast was, up until she became SOS, the most hated first lady. I have seen entire books and successful ones too devoted to Hillary such as "Last Centurian" by John Ringo in which Hillary is slightly fictionized as The Bitch. Therefore I disagree with the premise of the OP. And even Hillary was nowhere near as hated as Mary Todd Lincoln or Andrew Jackson's wife. Michelle may not be well liked by all but her treatment is not exceptional among living first ladies.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mojo2 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a lot of nasty stuff written about First Lady Michelle Obama in the last 6 years, it's pretty damned ugly and stupid, too.
> 
> There is even an ultra-whackazoid website dedicated to trashing her every move. I think it is called "Michelle's Mirror".
> 
> To combat this insanity, I want to take second and reflect on who our First Ladies have been and to say quite openly that I, as a Democrat, have liked all of the ones I have encountered live AND those over whom I have read a great deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please take me off and keep me off your frigging @mention lists.
> 
> But since I've been called to comment on this bull shit subject I shall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In September 2010, a former advisor to the Obama election campaign and transition team told an interviewer the following about Mrs. Obama:
> 
> _"She is very much the Chicago ideologue. Nancy Pelosi is the far left of the Democrat Party, right? Well, Michelle Obama might be to the left of Nancy Pelosi. She really doesnt care for how things work in the country and she wants to see it all changed. I can respect that, though I would guess she is far too liberal even for me  and I consider myself a liberal Democrat."​_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the week of June 21-27, 2011, Mrs. Obama and a 21-person entourage went on a so-called "good-will mission" to South Africa and Botswana. The trip's transportation expenses alone cost U.S. taxpayers at least $424,142. That figure does not include costs for food, lodging, and ground transportation. According to "White House sources" cited by The Daily Mail in August 2011, Mrs. Obama may have spent as much as $10 million on vacations during the preceding year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michelle Obama - Discover the Networks
> 
> She is an American hating, faaaar leftist, mean spirited bitch whose vacations, this current one to our enemy Communist China, cost millions upon millions of dollars.
> 
> I have no use for her.
Click to expand...


She is a finer American by far than you, mojo.


----------



## Nosmo King

william the wie said:


> Actually I suspect the Hillarybeast was, up until she became SOS, the most hated first lady. I have seen entire books and successful ones too devoted to Hillary such as "Last Centurian" by John Ringo in which Hillary is slightly fictionized as The Bitch. Therefore I disagree with the premise of the OP. And even Hillary was nowhere near as hated as Mary Todd Lincoln or Andrew Jackson's wife. Michelle may not be well liked by all but her treatment is not exceptional among living first ladies.



Mrs. Clinton was unique in that she was a candidate for the Democratic nomination for President.  Other First Ladies were not on the ballot, and therefore not open as targets of political scorn and ridicule.


----------



## Spoonman

ClosedCaption said:


> Why were all the other first ladies not condemned for trips, vacations, clothes, programs etc?



yea, no one ever picked on laura bush


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Howey said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference whatsoever between those women. Each was admirable in her own right and each had her own flaws.
> 
> Oh.
> Wait.
> ONE'S A NIGGRAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just more libtard racism disguised as sarcasm.
> 
> We all know better now.
> 
> The Obama Presidency was the worst thing that could happen to the libtards in this country.
> 
> IT showed them for what they really are; incompetent, hypocritical criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why is Michelle so far more hated than any other First Lady? Has she done anything none of the others have done?
> 
> Psst: The answer is "No".
Click to expand...


Pssst

"for the first time in my adult life I am proud of my country"  -- Nasty fucking Skank FLOTUS


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Spoonman said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were all the other first ladies not condemned for trips, vacations, clothes, programs etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, no one ever picked on laura bush
Click to expand...


Or Nancy Reagan


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> But not from me personally. I have never even once attacked on single woman from the Right, not even once. I have heaped criticism on Sarah Palin in 2008, cuz she was in no way ready for prime time, which is exactly what the McCain also admitted later, but I have never attacked her personally, not even once.
> 
> Amazing how the Right gets all bent out of shape. This OP is SPECIFICALLY about FLOTUSES, but they wanted to expand it to all women from the Right immediately.
> 
> False relevancy and nastiness. Core of the Right. And many of them just proved it again on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, we only have your word for that and the word of a lefty isn't worth a pail of warm spit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what a joker...all one needs do is go back in thread* to see who spews false relevance and nastiness..*.and it's the very op who is now whining about others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell the size of the person by the size of the thing that upsets them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes...we have been reading Edgetho's posts.


----------



## bodecea

Statistikhengst said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see, what was you cute little for Bush
> shrub?
> you hypocrites need to sit down and reflect about yourselves first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or was it "Bushitler"
> 
> At least our dimocrap scum pals have succeeded in distracting us from the impending War about to happen with Russia.
> 
> dimocraps get absolutely SWAMPED in November.  At this rate, I don't know if they can hang on to _any_ of their Senate Seats.
> 
> Even the bluest blue State in the Union (Illinois) is sweating the upcoming gubernatorial election.  But that State is so crooked, it's more like North Korea than America where the dimocraps favorite son, Kim Jong Un, just won with 100% of the vote and 100% turnout.
> 
> dimocraps are stupid, they are incompetent, they lie and they are the scum of the Earth.
> 
> Shit's gonna *get real* one of these days.  I hope I'm around to see it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Define "get real". What did you mean by "get real" [MENTION=36318]Edgetho[/MENTION]?
Click to expand...


It means that Edgetho is currently living in a fantasy world.


----------



## bodecea

JimBowie1958 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> all you people who weren't on this board during the bush Presidency should quit your whining and being your bossy selves
> 
> they never stopped ripping into laura Bush and the twin girls
> 
> but here's this for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When libtards are out of power, they are all for tolerance, fairness and civil rights.*
> 
> But when its their goons in power they are all blind as bats and just cant see what the problem is with the IRS targeting Tea Party groups, or the problem with giving full auto machine guns to drug lords in Mexico under Fast and Furious. They just cant imagine that there is anything wrong with the NSA and other members of the intelligence family snooping on American phone calls and of course saying anything bad about the POTUS is unpatriotic and treasonous (if its a Democrat POTUS). There is nothing wrong anywhere at all; just a bunch of conspiracy theorists running crazy....until one of their own gets screwed, then their might be *some* legitimacy to it all
> 
> I remember all the photos of Bush alongside various monkees that flooded the internet when he was in office (a disgusting bunch of baboons the lot of them), but as soon as any GOP returned fire with Obama, the left would go ape-shit crazy about it all being racist. OF course this implies that there is some substance to a comparison of Obama with monkees and admits to a racist frame of mind, but the libtards are too  slow to figure that one out.
> 
> This call for civility toward Michelle is of the same vein, partisan advocacy for civility when they feel the butt hurt but going for blood when its not one of their own in the cross hairs.
> 
> I personally try to not go after the wife and kids of a politician. God knows that they go through enough already. But Michelle's abuse of her position is egregious, her friendship with known subversives, traitors and murderers is disgusting.
> 
> Had our media not been infiltrated and controlled by what is clearly a bunch of fascist sympathizing cretins, Obama never would have been elected as they would have done due diligence in vetting that piece of shyte.
> 
> So  if you don't like it, little libtards, too damned bad. Karma is a bitch as is our current FLOTUS.
Click to expand...


When RWrs are out of power they are NOT for tolerance, fairness, and civil rights.   Heck they aren't for that when they are IN power either.


----------



## Mojo2

Mertex said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is an American hating, faaaar leftist, mean spirited bitch whose vacations, this current one to our enemy Communist China, cost millions upon millions of dollars.
> 
> I have no use for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she has no use for you.  But, she's the First Lady, married to the most powerful man in the world.....and here you are, spewing off venom on a political board.....
Click to expand...


I am her husband's boss. He lied in order to get the job. She is nothing less than an educated (White) House Nigga.

She and Barry are both squatters.

I don't know if that makes her a step above or a step below a House Nigga.



And I am Black and have ALWAYS loved my country and been proud of my country, save a few unfortunate instances.


----------



## bodecea

JimBowie1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Obama has been the MOST PARTISAN and constantly IN OUR FACE with it first lady we have ever had in this country
> 
> she brings on the dislike for her all on her own
> 
> I have no sympathy for her or any of you Obot cult members who whines about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know anything about Eleanor Roosevelt then.  But....she was viciously hated by the Right too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Elenor was an uglier old bitch, but just as corrupt, ideologically blinded and a self righteous bitch.
Click to expand...


Ladies and Gentlemen...^ Exhibit A.


----------



## Mojo2

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> all you people who weren't on this board during the bush Presidency should quit your whining and being your bossy selves
> 
> they never stopped ripping into laura Bush and the twin girls
> 
> but here's this for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When libtards are out of power, they are all for tolerance, fairness and civil rights.*
> 
> But when its their goons in power they are all blind as bats and just cant see what the problem is with the IRS targeting Tea Party groups, or the problem with giving full auto machine guns to drug lords in Mexico under Fast and Furious. They just cant imagine that there is anything wrong with the NSA and other members of the intelligence family snooping on American phone calls and of course saying anything bad about the POTUS is unpatriotic and treasonous (if its a Democrat POTUS). There is nothing wrong anywhere at all; just a bunch of conspiracy theorists running crazy....until one of their own gets screwed, then their might be *some* legitimacy to it all
> 
> I remember all the photos of Bush alongside various monkees that flooded the internet when he was in office (a disgusting bunch of baboons the lot of them), but as soon as any GOP returned fire with Obama, the left would go ape-shit crazy about it all being racist. OF course this implies that there is some substance to a comparison of Obama with monkees and admits to a racist frame of mind, but the libtards are too  slow to figure that one out.
> 
> This call for civility toward Michelle is of the same vein, partisan advocacy for civility when they feel the butt hurt but going for blood when its not one of their own in the cross hairs.
> 
> I personally try to not go after the wife and kids of a politician. God knows that they go through enough already. But Michelle's abuse of her position is egregious, her friendship with known subversives, traitors and murderers is disgusting.
> 
> Had our media not been infiltrated and controlled by what is clearly a bunch of fascist sympathizing cretins, Obama never would have been elected as they would have done due diligence in vetting that piece of shyte.
> 
> So  if you don't like it, little libtards, too damned bad. Karma is a bitch as is our current FLOTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When RWrs are out of power they are NOT for tolerance, fairness, and civil rights.   Heck they aren't for that when they are IN power either.
Click to expand...


Tired old lies.

Outdated.

Old fashioned.

No longer true if it ever was.

You will soon feel compelled to start telling the truth in this regard once you get the memo.

Your talking points are all lies.


----------



## Mertex

william the wie said:


> Actually I suspect the Hillarybeast was, up until she became SOS, the most hated first lady. I have seen entire books and successful ones too devoted to Hillary such as "Last Centurian" by John Ringo in which Hillary is slightly fictionized as The Bitch. Therefore I disagree with the premise of the OP. And even Hillary was nowhere near as hated as Mary Todd Lincoln or Andrew Jackson's wife. Michelle may not be well liked by all but her treatment is not exceptional among living first ladies.




Yeah, I guess the more butt hurt there is regarding the election, the more the venom and vitriol will flow to the First Family.....nothing new, and considering that this was the 2nd time Obama got elected....well, they're bursting at the seams with hate....


----------



## bodecea

Mojo2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is an American hating, faaaar leftist, mean spirited bitch whose vacations, this current one to our enemy Communist China, cost millions upon millions of dollars.
> 
> I have no use for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she has no use for you.  But, she's the First Lady, married to the most powerful man in the world.....and here you are, spewing off venom on a political board.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am her husband's boss. He lied in order to get the job. She is nothing less than an educated (White) *House Nigga.*
> 
> She and Barry are both squatters.
> 
> I don't know if that makes her a step above or a step below a House Nigga.
> 
> 
> 
> And I am Black and have ALWAYS loved my country and been proud of my country, save a few unfortunate instances.
Click to expand...


^ RWr posting.


----------



## Nosmo King

Mojo2 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When libtards are out of power, they are all for tolerance, fairness and civil rights.*
> 
> But when its their goons in power they are all blind as bats and just cant see what the problem is with the IRS targeting Tea Party groups, or the problem with giving full auto machine guns to drug lords in Mexico under Fast and Furious. They just cant imagine that there is anything wrong with the NSA and other members of the intelligence family snooping on American phone calls and of course saying anything bad about the POTUS is unpatriotic and treasonous (if its a Democrat POTUS). There is nothing wrong anywhere at all; just a bunch of conspiracy theorists running crazy....until one of their own gets screwed, then their might be *some* legitimacy to it all
> 
> I remember all the photos of Bush alongside various monkees that flooded the internet when he was in office (a disgusting bunch of baboons the lot of them), but as soon as any GOP returned fire with Obama, the left would go ape-shit crazy about it all being racist. OF course this implies that there is some substance to a comparison of Obama with monkees and admits to a racist frame of mind, but the libtards are too  slow to figure that one out.
> 
> This call for civility toward Michelle is of the same vein, partisan advocacy for civility when they feel the butt hurt but going for blood when its not one of their own in the cross hairs.
> 
> I personally try to not go after the wife and kids of a politician. God knows that they go through enough already. But Michelle's abuse of her position is egregious, her friendship with known subversives, traitors and murderers is disgusting.
> 
> Had our media not been infiltrated and controlled by what is clearly a bunch of fascist sympathizing cretins, Obama never would have been elected as they would have done due diligence in vetting that piece of shyte.
> 
> So  if you don't like it, little libtards, too damned bad. Karma is a bitch as is our current FLOTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When RWrs are out of power they are NOT for tolerance, fairness, and civil rights.   Heck they aren't for that when they are IN power either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tired old lies.
> 
> Outdated.
> 
> Old fashioned.
> 
> No longer true if it ever was.
> 
> You will soon feel compelled to start telling the truth in this regard once you get the memo.
> 
> Your talking points are all lies.
Click to expand...

When have Right Wingers ever championed civil rights?  When have Right Wingers cited basic universal morality as their cause?  Why is it that whenever a minority struggles for equality, it's the Right Wingers providing the resistance?  When have Right Wingers been the driving force behind changes that bring about fairness, equality, justice and inclusiveness?

Aren't Right Wingers aware that the stereotype most often applied to them is that of the angry White man?  Is there truth to this stereotype, or is it all a figment of popular imagination?  Aren't Right Wingers aware that they are consistently behind the curve of history?  

Why would anyone who has lived a full life among people other than themselves, a cosmopolitan life, a life that has evolved to accept the other rather than deride the other, why would such a person subscribe to the hate filled atmosphere stirred up by Conservative ideology?


----------



## bodecea

Mertex said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I suspect the Hillarybeast was, up until she became SOS, the most hated first lady. I have seen entire books and successful ones too devoted to Hillary such as "Last Centurian" by John Ringo in which Hillary is slightly fictionized as The Bitch. Therefore I disagree with the premise of the OP. And even Hillary was nowhere near as hated as Mary Todd Lincoln or Andrew Jackson's wife. Michelle may not be well liked by all but her treatment is not exceptional among living first ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess the more butt hurt there is regarding the election, the more the venom and vitriol will flow to the First Family.....nothing new, and considering that this was the 2nd time Obama got elected....well, they're bursting at the seams with hate....
Click to expand...


WAIT!   Didn't they guarantee that Obama wouldn't be elected to a 2nd term?


----------



## boilermaker55

Oh my! you are so scary and we are all so frightened. 
Of an imbecile like you? Doubt it.
You win the biggest loser on the board.




Edgetho said:


> The Sasquatch is one butt-ugly fatass partisan scrunt.
> 
> You think this is bad?  What the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM put Laura Bush through was horrible.  From the terrible car accident she was involved in as a kid, to the attack on her in New Yawk that didn't even make the news (and has since been scrubbed)... the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM was absolutely horrible to Laura Bush.
> 
> But when it's a fatass dimocrap scrunt in office, you want us to lighten up?
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> The bitch is fat, ugly, mean, nasty and worthless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You scumbags wanna pay nice?  Try it yourselves for once.  Then we can talk.
> 
> douchebags


----------



## Hossfly

I flinch every time I visit this thread. Should one wear hip waders to visit here or body armor? Or both?


----------



## Nosmo King

Hossfly said:


> I flinch every time I visit this thread. Should one wear hip waders to visit here or body armor? Or both?


Perhaps a full body condom followed by a shower of isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## Mojo2

Mertex said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I suspect the Hillarybeast was, up until she became SOS, the most hated first lady. I have seen entire books and successful ones too devoted to Hillary such as "Last Centurian" by John Ringo in which Hillary is slightly fictionized as The Bitch. Therefore I disagree with the premise of the OP. And even Hillary was nowhere near as hated as Mary Todd Lincoln or Andrew Jackson's wife. Michelle may not be well liked by all but her treatment is not exceptional among living first ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess the more butt hurt there is regarding the election, the more the venom and vitriol will flow to the First Family.....nothing new, and considering that this was the 2nd time Obama got elected....well, they're bursting at the seams with hate....
Click to expand...


See, that is an incriminating statement.

When the next President of the United States gets immediately pummeled by Progressives and Liberals and Democrats but for no reason, there may well be a sickening, embarrassing number of stupids who will act on the belief that _cons_ slammed Obama for nothing. What's good for the goose is good for the gander! Tit-4-Tat! You _cons_ slammed Clinton for nothing!'





So, I'm calling you on it NOW before you go another crazy day forward.

Obama has EARNED every bit of the criticism he's getting.

And then some.

So, I don't expect you going along with that movement.

I expect you to be on the honor system.

Police yourself or report yourself if you join that herd.

Criticize him if he really screws up, as Obama is screwing up.

But if he's taking steps to fix America give his medicine a chance to work before you jump on him.

Note to Self: Remind in 2017.


----------



## Mojo2

Nosmo King said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> When RWrs are out of power they are NOT for tolerance, fairness, and civil rights.   Heck they aren't for that when they are IN power either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tired old lies.
> 
> Outdated.
> 
> Old fashioned.
> 
> No longer true if it ever was.
> 
> You will soon feel compelled to start telling the truth in this regard once you get the memo.
> 
> Your talking points are all lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When have Right Wingers ever championed civil rights?  When have Right Wingers cited basic universal morality as their cause?  Why is it that whenever a minority struggles for equality, it's the Right Wingers providing the resistance?  When have Right Wingers been the driving force behind changes that bring about fairness, equality, justice and inclusiveness?
> 
> Aren't Right Wingers aware that the stereotype most often applied to them is that of the angry White man?  Is there truth to this stereotype, or is it all a figment of popular imagination?  Aren't Right Wingers aware that they are consistently behind the curve of history?
> 
> Why would anyone who has lived a full life among people other than themselves, a cosmopolitan life, a life that has evolved to accept the other rather than deride the other, why would such a person subscribe to the hate filled atmosphere stirred up by Conservative ideology?
Click to expand...


If you were raised in a traditional & functional two parent household you will recognize Dad expresses care and concern quite differently than Mom.

Just because Conservatives don't show our concern in the same way you emotionally driven Progressives and Liberals do, does not mean we don't support racial equality.

Are you saying Dad hated Spot just because he didn't cackle and coo to the puppy like Mom did???


----------



## Nosmo King

Mojo2 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tired old lies.
> 
> Outdated.
> 
> Old fashioned.
> 
> No longer true if it ever was.
> 
> You will soon feel compelled to start telling the truth in this regard once you get the memo.
> 
> Your talking points are all lies.
> 
> 
> 
> When have Right Wingers ever championed civil rights?  When have Right Wingers cited basic universal morality as their cause?  Why is it that whenever a minority struggles for equality, it's the Right Wingers providing the resistance?  When have Right Wingers been the driving force behind changes that bring about fairness, equality, justice and inclusiveness?
> 
> Aren't Right Wingers aware that the stereotype most often applied to them is that of the angry White man?  Is there truth to this stereotype, or is it all a figment of popular imagination?  Aren't Right Wingers aware that they are consistently behind the curve of history?
> 
> Why would anyone who has lived a full life among people other than themselves, a cosmopolitan life, a life that has evolved to accept the other rather than deride the other, why would such a person subscribe to the hate filled atmosphere stirred up by Conservative ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were raised in a traditional & functional two parent household you will recognize Dad expresses care and concern quite differently than Mom.
> 
> Just because Conservatives don't show our concern in the same way you emotionally driven Progressives and Liberals do, does not mean we don't support racial equality.
> 
> Are you saying Dad hated Spot just because he didn't cackle and coo to the puppy like Mom did???
Click to expand...

I'm a bit baffled by your tendency to slump into the scatological.  Further, you are making assumptions on my upbringing that are inappropriate and misguided.  You don't know me personally and any reference to my back ground is first unwarranted and secondly, the refuge of a very weak argument on your part.

Please simply address the questions I posited.  Why is the resistance to change always provided by Conservatives?  Why aren't Conservatives at the fore front in the struggle for equal justice under law?  And why should that be a struggle other than the resistance of Conservatives?  And why has it always been that way?


----------



## BDBoop

Spoonman said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were all the other first ladies not condemned for trips, vacations, clothes, programs etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, no one ever picked on laura bush
Click to expand...


I would LOVE IT if Michelle Obama were downgraded to 'picked on.' That would be just such a blessing.


----------



## Gracie

> married to the most powerful man in the world



I'm sorry, but.....BWAHAHAHAHAHAA!!
Um. No. He isn't.


----------



## BDBoop

Gracie said:


> married to the most powerful man in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but.....BWAHAHAHAHAHAA!!
> Um. No. He isn't.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry - apparently I missed a newscast. Who are you thinking is actually the most powerful?

And I'm betting the name you come up with isn't in the free world.

It does make a difference, because I sure as shit wouldn't want to live in Russia. I'm pretty sure there's a good reason my dad is first generation Russian-American.


----------



## RosieS

Just like I am happy that anyone can burn the American flag; I am happy that people are allowed to run their mouths .It ain't freedom if other countries can have their citizens burn our flag but Americans at home cannot protest that way.

It is important that anyone can have any opinions, publically, about any FLOTUS. It is a guaranteed freedom and a simple way to pick.out the assholes quickly. 

I can't wait to hear what is said in 2016 about the First Gentleman!!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Kondor3

In times past, it was the custom not to poke fun at the FLOTUS - a courtesy, leaving the POTUS' family out of it.

In recent decades, the FLOTUS has lost much of that courtesy-shield, although you can still sense some vestiges still in operation...

We've all seen cartoon imagery and brickbats being thrown at various First Ladies over time, and, in that regard, Michelle Obama is no different...

Trouble is, we seem to be seeing more of that in connection with Michelle, and what there is of it, oftentimes seems to be a bit more cruel or excessive in nature...

Some of it is racial...

Some of it is political...

Some of it is Chick-judging by the Guys...

That kind of shit comes with the territory, I guess...

Personally, I tend to try to stay away from that sort of thing and behave in more of an Old School fashion, but I do sense that, collectively, our Filters and Restraints are eroding, in such matters, and I'm not sure that's a good thing...


----------



## Gracie

BDBoop said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> married to the most powerful man in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but.....BWAHAHAHAHAHAA!!
> Um. No. He isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - apparently I missed a newscast. Who are you thinking is actually the most powerful?
> 
> And I'm betting the name you come up with isn't in the free world.
> 
> It does make a difference, because I sure as shit wouldn't want to live in Russia. I'm pretty sure there's a good reason my dad is first generation Russian-American.
Click to expand...


Guess you did miss a newscast. He is laughed at. He is a joke. And he damn sure in not the most powerful man in the world. Gimme a break. And the way things are going now, Russia is looking a helluvalot more interesting with a powerful man at the helm instead of the weakling schmuck we have at ours.

Don't like my opinion? Tough shit.


----------



## BDBoop

Don't give a shit about your opinion one way or the other, except to laugh. 

Still waiting for you to cough up a name of who DOES hold that title.


----------



## HenryBHough

Mrs. Obama is entitled to precisely as much respect as was shown to Mrs. Bush.  No less; certainly no more.

You lefties bought it - you own it.

Enjoy.


----------



## Gracie

BDBoop said:


> Don't give a shit about your opinion one way or the other, except to laugh.
> 
> Still waiting for you to cough up a name of who DOES hold that title.



Putin. Howzat?

And obviously you do care about my opinion or you wouldn't have addressed it. Bi polar much today?
Got news for ya, Boop. You stepped on me too many times and there is no way I will continue to stay silent about it. Fuck off.


----------



## Nosmo King

Gracie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but.....BWAHAHAHAHAHAA!!
> Um. No. He isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - apparently I missed a newscast. Who are you thinking is actually the most powerful?
> 
> And I'm betting the name you come up with isn't in the free world.
> 
> It does make a difference, because I sure as shit wouldn't want to live in Russia. I'm pretty sure there's a good reason my dad is first generation Russian-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you did miss a newscast. He is laughed at. He is a joke. And he damn sure in not the most powerful man in the world. Gimme a break. And the way things are going now, Russia is looking a helluvalot more interesting with a powerful man at the helm instead of the weakling schmuck we have at ours.
> 
> Don't like my opinion? Tough shit.
Click to expand...

Perhaps you believe that we Americans would be better off under an autocrat like Putin.  Perhaps you believe that, in order to become a truly great nation, we should launch attacks at our perceived enemies immediately.  Would that enhance our stature as a nation in the eyes of the world?

Is it an American virtue to be under the rule of someone like Putin?  It's curious to me that Conservatives disdain the president of the United States so much that they would cheer for the president of Russia and boo their own elected officials.  

My, how times have changed.  In any time prior to this, any suggestion that Russia is doing things right and America is powerless, the hew and cry from the Rabid Right would be deafening.  But the hate goggles worn by the Rabid Right has apparently hypnotized the Rabid Right or confused them into idiocy, not that there's much effort required to do that.


----------



## freedombecki

ClosedCaption said:


> Why were all the other first ladies not condemned for trips, vacations, clothes, programs etc?



Because most men in the 50s, 60s, 70s, etc. (that I know of) were not reading the ladies' rags and society columns as to the too- ritzy, -cheap, expensive, -tasteless, or Heaven forbid! -doudy WH remodels, linen, wardrobe, silver, china, and color choices Mesdames Truman, Eisenhower, Kennedy, Nixon, Ford, Carter, Reagan, etc. and to the penny bottom line annoyances WH upkeep was. 

 Needless to say, every diet that shed a few pounds was the now-poised and confident FLOTUS, and every weight gain was the suddenly-unsightly and possibly addled FLOTUS.

 IOW, it's all been said before, just now it's with less perfume.


----------



## SAYIT

Edgetho said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> But NOT ONE of the listed first ladies EVER SAID THIS!
> For the first time in my adult life, she said early during the 2008 campaign, I am proud of my country.
> This was the "first time"??  This remark just cut veterans to the quick.  And all americans that sacrificed!  First time???
> There are so many faux pas she has made that truly for the FIRST time in my adult life I'm ASHAMED of our first lady!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First please walk a mile in her shoes.
> Chris Rock explaining white privilege: Shit, there ain't a white man in this room that would change places with me ... and I'm RICH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in Florida and we have lot of Haitians here.  A lot.  I mean.... Really a lot.
> 
> You think the fatass, racist scrunt is Black?  You think African Americans are Black?
> 
> Let me tell you something.... They ain't 'Black'.
> 
> Haitians are BLACK.  I mean, some of them look like they was born in an inkwell.
> 
> Know who some of our most successful immigrants are?  Of course you don't...  They're Haitians.
> 
> They come to this Country, usually floating behind some home-made raft on a few inner tubes tied together with bailing wire and a prayer....  They get here, if they get by INS, they melt into the community and you know what....???
> 
> They go to work.  They can't get Welfare or Food Stamps or subsidized housing or any of the other dimocrap Plantation bullshit.
> 
> They go to work.  And they become successful.
> 
> Not all of them, to be sure.  But a lot of them do.  A much higher percentage than African Americans or even Hispanics from what I can see.
> 
> And they have even more of a handicap than African Americans do... They can't speak english!!  And they have somewhere around zero Education.  Seriously.  Most of them can barely sign their own names.
> 
> But they work.
> 
> I don't want to hear it anymore.  Cry me a fucking River, bitch.
> 
> Get off yer ass and go to work.  Shut the fuck up and get a job.
> 
> I did.  I was working for $1 an hour as a kid putting up hay for the neighbor farmers so I could have some money to spend during High School Summer time.
> 
> I worked.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> "Walk a mile in my shoes" my fucking ass.  Fucking bitch never did anything in her fucking life worthwhile.  Free rides all the way.
Click to expand...


I thank you for your unfounded, self-serving opinions. That "fucking bitch" as you call our 1st Lady is an attorney and writer while you bale hay and spew your mindless hate on an anonymous message board. I see why you're so pissy, Princess.


----------



## BDBoop

Gracie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give a shit about your opinion one way or the other, except to laugh.
> 
> Still waiting for you to cough up a name of who DOES hold that title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin. Howzat?
> 
> And obviously you do care about my opinion or you wouldn't have addressed it. Bi polar much today?
> Got news for ya, Boop. You stepped on me too many times and there is no way I will continue to stay silent about it. Fuck off.
Click to expand...


I didn't step on shit, but apparently you've decided to believe more lies. NOT a problem.


----------



## HenryBHough

SAYIT said:


> I thank you for your unfounded, self-serving opinions. That "fucking bitch" as you call our 1st Lady is an attorney and writer while you bale hay and spew your mindless hate on an anonymous message board. I see why you're so pissy, Princess.



Please check that "information" - I believe at least part of it is not current.


----------



## Stephanie

Gracie said:


> married to the most powerful man in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but.....BWAHAHAHAHAHAA!!
> Um. No. He isn't.
Click to expand...


Then they wonder why people can't stand the Obama's
their cult followers act like they are the royal couple over everyone in this country and we are all suppose to bow and kiss their ass
you know, like they all did with Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh and Mrs Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh


----------



## BDBoop

Nosmo King said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - apparently I missed a newscast. Who are you thinking is actually the most powerful?
> 
> And I'm betting the name you come up with isn't in the free world.
> 
> It does make a difference, because I sure as shit wouldn't want to live in Russia. I'm pretty sure there's a good reason my dad is first generation Russian-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you did miss a newscast. He is laughed at. He is a joke. And he damn sure in not the most powerful man in the world. Gimme a break. And the way things are going now, Russia is looking a helluvalot more interesting with a powerful man at the helm instead of the weakling schmuck we have at ours.
> 
> Don't like my opinion? Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you believe that we Americans would be better off under an autocrat like Putin.  Perhaps you believe that, in order to become a truly great nation, we should launch attacks at our perceived enemies immediately.  Would that enhance our stature as a nation in the eyes of the world?
> 
> Is it an American virtue to be under the rule of someone like Putin?  It's curious to me that Conservatives disdain the president of the United States so much that they would cheer for the president of Russia and boo their own elected officials.
> 
> My, how times have changed.  In any time prior to this, any suggestion that Russia is doing things right and America is powerless, the hew and cry from the Rabid Right would be deafening.  But the hate goggles worn by the Rabid Right has apparently hypnotized the Rabid Right or confused them into idiocy, not that there's much effort required to do that.
Click to expand...


Exactly. Funny how what they accuse Obama of is exactly what Putin is doing - and they loooooove him.


----------



## Gracie

BDBoop said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give a shit about your opinion one way or the other, except to laugh.
> 
> Still waiting for you to cough up a name of who DOES hold that title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin. Howzat?
> 
> And obviously you do care about my opinion or you wouldn't have addressed it. Bi polar much today?
> Got news for ya, Boop. You stepped on me too many times and there is no way I will continue to stay silent about it. Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't step on shit, but apparently you've decided to believe more lies. NOT a problem.
Click to expand...


Um, you wanted to pick yet another fight with me because I refuse to be your lemming and think like you do. Tolja awhile back that you don't own me, nor control me. That includes my opinion.


----------



## HenryBHough

I believe it's not so much people "loving" things Putin is doing so much as it is despising the things Our Kenyan President is doing.  Putin, in normal times, would look like a shit.  The comparison has him looking like gold.

It's all about the comparison - Americans generally prefer strength over weakness.  Well, real Americans.


----------



## BDBoop

I wish you'd get some help.


----------



## Gracie

Right now (addressed to others) Putin has more balls than Obama. No, I do not want us to get involved in the ukraine's situation. Not our business. And my opinion on Obama being all powerful has nothing to do with that. Obama is NOT all powerful. NOR the "world's most powerful man" bullshit. He is a major disappointment, sucks as a president and I can't wait til he is OUT of there.

And YES...I voted him in! BIG mistake. Huge.


----------



## nodoginnafight

Of course you are going to attract some of the most vulgar vitriol with this post. Now, I could understand some stuff being slung at Clinton because she got involved in the issues and the politics (at least with healthcare) so, to me anyway, that's fair game for some tougher scrutiny.

But the others all just did the safe stuff. Says a whole lot more about the people who rail on 'em than it does about the FLOTUS - imho.


----------



## Gracie

henrybhough said:


> i believe it's not so much people "loving" things putin is doing so much as it is despising the things our kenyan president is doing.  Putin, in normal times, would look like a shit.  The comparison has him looking like gold.
> 
> It's all about the comparison - americans generally prefer strength over weakness.  Well, real americans.




exactly ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BDBoop

nodoginnafight said:


> Of course you are going to attract some of the most vulgar vitriol with this post. Now, I could understand some stuff being slung at Clinton because she got involved in the issues and the politics (at least with healthcare) so, to me anyway, that's fair game for some tougher scrutiny.
> 
> But the others all just did the safe stuff. Says a whole lot more about the people who rail on 'em than it does about the FLOTUS - imho.



However ugly they are on the inside is directly proportionate to what they are slinging about on the board.


----------



## Gracie

BDBoop said:


> I wish you'd get some help.



Good. Let someone else deal with your wild mood swings and bossy attitude.
I don't have bi polar, dear. YOU get some help.

Oh wait. You won't see this cuz I am on iggy. 

Unless someone quotes me.


----------



## Stephanie

nodoginnafight said:


> Of course you are going to attract some of the most vulgar vitriol with this post. Now, I could understand some stuff being slung at Clinton because she got involved in the issues and the politics (at least with healthcare) so, to me anyway, that's fair game for some tougher scrutiny.
> 
> But the others all just did the safe stuff. Says a whole lot more about the people who rail on 'em than it does about the FLOTUS - imho.



well I don't know what rock you've hiding under, but Michelle Obama poked her nose into school lunches and caused schools to lose not only a lot of employees because of it ....but lost the schools millions of dollars because the kids refuse to eat the crap she suggested

now...you high mighty people need to look in mirror and slap yourselves or just keep bowing for the Obama's...doesn't matter


----------



## Gracie

BDBoop said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are going to attract some of the most vulgar vitriol with this post. Now, I could understand some stuff being slung at Clinton because she got involved in the issues and the politics (at least with healthcare) so, to me anyway, that's fair game for some tougher scrutiny.
> 
> But the others all just did the safe stuff. Says a whole lot more about the people who rail on 'em than it does about the FLOTUS - imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However ugly they are on the inside is directly proportionate to what they are slinging about on the board.
Click to expand...


Really. It's ok to tell someone to go take a brisk walk (funny stuff) but not ok to disagree that Obama is the most powerful man in the world.



Someone is peaking.  

btw...she is not on ignore. I wanna watch the crash.


----------



## Mojo2

Nosmo King said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> When have Right Wingers ever championed civil rights?  When have Right Wingers cited basic universal morality as their cause?  Why is it that whenever a minority struggles for equality, it's the Right Wingers providing the resistance?  When have Right Wingers been the driving force behind changes that bring about fairness, equality, justice and inclusiveness?
> 
> Aren't Right Wingers aware that the stereotype most often applied to them is that of the angry White man?  Is there truth to this stereotype, or is it all a figment of popular imagination?  Aren't Right Wingers aware that they are consistently behind the curve of history?
> 
> Why would anyone who has lived a full life among people other than themselves, a cosmopolitan life, a life that has evolved to accept the other rather than deride the other, why would such a person subscribe to the hate filled atmosphere stirred up by Conservative ideology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were raised in a traditional & functional two parent household you will recognize Dad expresses care and concern quite differently than Mom.
> 
> Just because Conservatives don't show our concern in the same way you emotionally driven Progressives and Liberals do, does not mean we don't support racial equality.
> 
> Are you saying Dad hated Spot just because he didn't cackle and coo to the puppy like Mom did???
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a bit baffled by your tendency to slump into the scatological.  Further, you are making assumptions on my upbringing that are inappropriate and misguided.  You don't know me personally and any reference to my back ground is first unwarranted and secondly, the refuge of a very weak argument on your part.
> 
> Please simply address the questions I posited.  Why is the resistance to change always provided by Conservatives?  Why aren't Conservatives at the fore front in the struggle for equal justice under law?  And why should that be a struggle other than the resistance of Conservatives?  And why has it always been that way?
Click to expand...


Where in that post did I mention anything scatological, fart breath?

And I made a provisional statement which wasn't meant as a clever ruse to get you to reveal an unhappy upbringing...ON THE PLANET MARS!


----------



## Nosmo King

HenryBHough said:


> I believe it's not so much people "loving" things Putin is doing so much as it is despising the things Our Kenyan President is doing.  Putin, in normal times, would look like a shit.  The comparison has him looking like gold.
> 
> It's all about the comparison - Americans generally prefer strength over weakness.  Well, real Americans.


A leader who rolls troops into another nation's sovereign territory "looks like gold"?  I suppose you would have applauded the Anschutz into the Sudetenland and Austria too.  Americans looked askance at that move, well real Americans did.


----------



## Nosmo King

Mojo2 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were raised in a traditional & functional two parent household you will recognize Dad expresses care and concern quite differently than Mom.
> 
> Just because Conservatives don't show our concern in the same way you emotionally driven Progressives and Liberals do, does not mean we don't support racial equality.
> 
> Are you saying Dad hated Spot just because he didn't cackle and coo to the puppy like Mom did???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit baffled by your tendency to slump into the scatological.  Further, you are making assumptions on my upbringing that are inappropriate and misguided.  You don't know me personally and any reference to my back ground is first unwarranted and secondly, the refuge of a very weak argument on your part.
> 
> Please simply address the questions I posited.  Why is the resistance to change always provided by Conservatives?  Why aren't Conservatives at the fore front in the struggle for equal justice under law?  And why should that be a struggle other than the resistance of Conservatives?  And why has it always been that way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in that post did I mention anything scatological, fart breath?
> 
> And I made a provisional statement which wasn't meant as a clever ruse to get you to reveal an unhappy upbringing...ON THE PLANET MARS!
Click to expand...

And you consider this as an argument?  Good luck at the fifth grade next September.


----------



## natstew

Michelle Obama goes to China, takes her two daughters and her mother, and calls it a "cultural exchange" so that U.S. taxpayers have to pay for the whole damn vacation! I call that CORRUPTION!!

AND THAT OPENS HER TO ANY CRITICISM SHE GETS FROM ANY SOURCE!!
She 'called the tune', now she must, 'pay the piper'.


----------



## natstew

Michelle is a lying, cheating, shit eating bitch!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BDBoop said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> married to the most powerful man in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but.....BWAHAHAHAHAHAA!!
> Um. No. He isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - apparently I missed a newscast. Who are you thinking is actually the most powerful?
> 
> And I'm betting the name you come up with isn't in the free world.
> 
> It does make a difference, because I sure as shit wouldn't want to live in Russia. I'm pretty sure there's a good reason my dad is first generation Russian-American.
Click to expand...


She's married to Val Jarrett?


----------



## Foxfyre

depotoo said:


> Do I feel there is undue trash slung at her? Yes.  Do I think she has a tough role to fulfill?  Yes.  Do I commend some of her initiatives?  Yes.  Do I also find some fault with the execution of those initiatives?  Yes.  Enough to raise a stink?  No.
> Do I personally care for her views on America?  No.  Do I think her views have caused a firestorm by some?  Yes.
> 
> What  I think is unfair is the mud slinging at everything she does rather than keeping their distate limited to where that anger towards her stems from- her shared opinion that America as designed, is objectionable to both she and the President.  It only deflects from the facts that the very objects in which they find such fault -our founding documents- that lead to her husband  and herself to being President and First Lady of this great land of ours.  Did it take too many years for these words to ring true?
> 
> "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that*all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are*Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness."
> 
> Did it take far too long to be realized?  Yes, but it was the  very persistence of certain legislators to uphold that declaration, as written, that has lead to all being able to declare themselves free  and created equal within this United States.
> 
> And they fail to recognize that it was Republicans that lead that charge.
> 
> Does it give us the right to be less than civil?  No.



You have nailed the heart of the matter.  I feel nothing but disgust when people on the Left or Right think it is okay to use the most hateful and vulgar language to describe people and show what they think by what they post.  That is not my defnition of civility nor can it be justified by any standard of decency.

I too have problems with some of the First Lady's stated attitudes about America and some absolutely racist statements she has made, but I am horrified and disgusted when some use that as license to taunt and degrade her and describe her in the most hateful, mean spirited, and vulgar terms.  I am disgusted when any First Lady or any person is described in such a way whether it is Ann Coulter or Sarah Palin or Condi Rice or Laura Bush or Michelle Bachmann or Hillary Clinton or anybody else.

I cannot see how Michelle is any more wicked or hateful in her nutrition project than Nancy Reagan was with her 'just say no' to drugs campaign or Barbara and Laura Bush's literacy projects or Laura Bush's overall emphasis on education and joining with President Bush on an all out assault to treat and eradicate AIDS.  I can't think of any project Hillary had as First Lady, but she was pretty busy being co-president.  (President Clinton's characterization not mine.  )

Of course criticism is warranted where criticism is due.  If you resent the First Family taking lavish vacations when so many people are out of work and suffering economic stress, that is a valid criticism.  But focus on that instead of heaping every hateful adjective and characterization in our vocabulary upon that person.


We have become hateful, mean-spirited, coarse, and vulgar as a people and wallow in that instead of trying to be constructive.  We should be ashamed.


----------



## Mojo2

Nosmo King said:


> Please simply address the questions I posited.  Why is the resistance to change always provided by Conservatives?  Why aren't Conservatives at the fore front in the struggle for equal justice under law?  And why should that be a struggle other than the resistance of Conservatives?  And why has it always been that way?



Conservatives are wired that way, just as Liberals are hardwired that way.

From birth.

Right now there is an imbalance in our country and the Conservatives are being forced to exhibit their natural tendencies when they sense things going wrong.

They (we) seek to conserve what is important.

Why can't kids have cake and candy to eat every day three meals a day?

Because that is just too much of an imbalance.

Always remember what Mr. Miyagi advised.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsPoBXemFmg]Mr. Miyagi - Balance - YouTube[/ame]




> Miyagi: You remember lesson about balance?
> 
> 
> Daniel: Yeah.
> 
> 
> Miyagi: Lesson not just karate only. Lesson for whole life. Whole life have a balance.  Everything be better. Understand?
> 
> 
> Daniel: Yeah, I understand.



You Progressives want to change the interpretation of the Constitution from the Founder's meaning to racist President Woodrow Wilson's Progressive meaning. And you've just gone too damn far to the Left.



> The third great crisis, which continues today, is the challenge of Progressivism, a movement founded by *Woodrow Wilson*, Theodore Roosevelt, and others.
> 
> *The Progressives rejected the Founders principles,* including their notions of a fixed human nature and inalienable natural rights.
> 
> Instead, they believed in a human nature that evolved and changed, which in turn justified their efforts to break down separation of powers* in order to expand the size and scope of government far beyond the Founders intent.*



Constitution 101 - Part 1 - Lecture - Hillsdale College Online Courses

*"The Progressives rejected the Founders principles...in order to expand the size and scope of government far beyond the Founders intent."*

We are Conservatives because we are built to conserve what is good and in this case the good aspects of our Republic according to the FOUNDER'S INTENT.

You guys are just too far extreme.

But instead of calling us Conservatives maybe it would be easier for you to ease up on your push to oblivion if you thought of us as...

Balance.


----------



## Mojo2

natstew said:


> Michelle Obama goes to China, takes her two daughters and her mother, and calls it a "cultural exchange" so that U.S. taxpayers have to pay for the whole damn vacation! I call that CORRUPTION!!
> 
> AND THAT OPENS HER TO ANY CRITICISM SHE GETS FROM ANY SOURCE!!
> She 'called the tune', now she must, 'pay the piper'.



And it was probably categorized as a cultural exchange to avoid media coverage that would be less likely to sweep the costs of THIS junket under the rug as these following facts likely were (seeing as how they were gleaned from a UK publication!) in 2011.



> During the week of June 21-27, 2011, Mrs. Obama and a 21-person entourage went on a so-called "good-will mission" to South Africa and Botswana. The trip's transportation expenses alone cost U.S. taxpayers at least $424,142. That figure does not include costs for food, lodging, and ground transportation.
> 
> According to "White House sources" cited by The Daily Mail in August 2011, Mrs. Obama may have spent as much as $10 million on vacations during the preceding year.



Michelle Obama - Discover the Networks


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> She doesn't want to be trashed she should stay home and raise her children instead of seeking out the spotlight as if she is our queen of the country
> 
> SNIP:
> Michelle Obama becoming the most televised first lady
> 
> 
> 
> By Bree Tracey
>  Published April 22, 2012
> 
> 
> April 11, 2012: In this photo provided by Comedy Central, first lady Michelle Obama laughs with Stephen Colbert during her appearance on The Colbert Report.AP
> 
> In a recent interview, Stephen Colbert asked first lady Michelle Obama which show "has more gravitas as a broadcaster" -- The Colbert Report or iCarly.
> 
> The funny man wasn't just fishing for compliments. He was pointing out that the first lady is just about everywhere, from Comedy Central to Nickelodeon.
> 
> Lately, Michelle Obama is no stranger to television entertainment. She's already outpaced past first ladies, like Laura Bush and Hillary Clinton, in the number of TV appearances she's made over the first four years of a president's term.
> 
> Dan Gainor, of the Media Research Center, said Michelle Obama really is "off the charts" in the number of times she's appeared in entertainment television cameos, even more so "than I dare say many big name actors and actresses."
> 
> In just the last four months, viewers have seen Obama do push-ups with Ellen DeGeneres, play tug o' war with Jimmy Fallon, laugh along with Jay Leno and David Letterman, dance on Disney's "iCarly," work out with "The Biggest Loser" contestants at the White House, appear at the BET Honors, smile on "Sesame Street" and chat about healthy school lunches with Rachael Ray.
> 
> Whether the appearances are sincere or just political is up for debate.* Democratic political strategist Doug Schoen suggested they were a little bit of both. *
> Michelle Obama becoming the most televised first lady | Fox News




Doug Schoen has not been a Democrat since 1988. He is a Conservative these days, one o the worst types. And this is typical of FOX news to lie about someone's political affiliation.

The last time Doug Schoen actually supported a Democrat was in 1976-1980.

Nice try, FOX. Gotcha.


----------



## Hossfly

If I didn't know better I might think Barack and Michelle were following the teachings of their guru, Sol Alinsky and that some people here suscribe to the teachings too. After all is said and done we are living under the shadow of Uncle Joe, Uncle Ho and Grandfather Mao. Lenin and Trotsky would be happy now that the O's are in charge and the "most powerful people in the world". And who in hell is George Soros? Never heard of him. Most of all, what is a "Frank Marshall Davis"? Boston Pops conductor?


----------



## Statistikhengst

depotoo said:


> Bush Twins Jokes - Barbara and Jenna Bush Jokes
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me folks, not only did *they* rip apart Laura Bush.... but *they* had a field day with their children just like they do now with Sarah Palins children
> 
> there was a time when children were off limits...welll not today with this bunch of nasty liberals/Democrat followers
> 
> don't be fooled by these high and mighty rants about "civility" from them
> 
> you NEVER see the Obama's children brought by anyone from the right...but go look through any Palin thread to see how the speak about her children
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is they?
> 
> Show some links about lefties tearing into Bush's daughters. I dare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



So, with that link you are saying that late-night stand-up comedians are spokesmen for - the LEFT?

Really??


----------



## Foxfyre

Statistikhengst said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush Twins Jokes - Barbara and Jenna Bush Jokes
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is they?
> 
> Show some links about lefties tearing into Bush's daughters. I dare you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, with that link you are saying that late-night stand-up comedians are spokesmen for - the LEFT?
> 
> Really??
Click to expand...


You won't find the same comedians going after Chelsea Clinton or the Obama daughters as relentlessly or in the same way if they mention them at all.  Whether those comedians or late night hosts are spokespersons for the LEFT might be debatable, but they are all leftwingers who will more often ridicule those on the right in ways they just don't do to the left.

But usually it is more funny than mean spirited.  I bristle at the obvious bias and using the kids to ridicule the adults, but it isn't quite the same thing as the unbridled hatefulness that we see directed at people.


----------



## Statistikhengst

mojo2 said:


> mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually i suspect the hillarybeast was, up until she became sos, the most hated first lady. I have seen entire books and successful ones too devoted to hillary such as "last centurian" by john ringo in which hillary is slightly fictionized as the bitch. Therefore i disagree with the premise of the op. And even hillary was nowhere near as hated as mary todd lincoln or andrew jackson's wife. Michelle may not be well liked by all but her treatment is not exceptional among living first ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i guess the more butt hurt there is regarding the election, the more the venom and vitriol will flow to the first family.....nothing new, and considering that this was the 2nd time obama got elected....well, they're bursting at the seams with hate....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see, that is an incriminating statement.
> 
> *when the next president of the united states gets immediately pummeled by progressives and liberals and democrats but for no reason, there may well be a sickening, embarrassing number of stupids who will act on the belief that cons slammed obama for nothing.* what's good for the goose is good for the gander! Tit-4-tat! You _cons_ slammed clinton for nothing!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, i'm calling you on it now before you go another crazy day forward.
> 
> Obama has earned every bit of the criticism he's getting.
> 
> And then some.
> 
> So, i don't expect you going along with that movement.
> 
> I expect you to be on the honor system.
> 
> Police yourself or report yourself if you join that herd.
> 
> Criticize him if he really screws up, as obama is screwing up.
> 
> But if he's taking steps to fix america give his medicine a chance to work before you jump on him.
> 
> Note to self: Remind in 2017.
Click to expand...




progressives and liberals are not going to do that to hillary when she gets elected.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Statistikhengst said:


> mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i guess the more butt hurt there is regarding the election, the more the venom and vitriol will flow to the first family.....nothing new, and considering that this was the 2nd time obama got elected....well, they're bursting at the seams with hate....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see, that is an incriminating statement.
> 
> *when the next president of the united states gets immediately pummeled by progressives and liberals and democrats but for no reason, there may well be a sickening, embarrassing number of stupids who will act on the belief that cons slammed obama for nothing.* what's good for the goose is good for the gander! Tit-4-tat! You _cons_ slammed clinton for nothing!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, i'm calling you on it now before you go another crazy day forward.
> 
> Obama has earned every bit of the criticism he's getting.
> 
> And then some.
> 
> So, i don't expect you going along with that movement.
> 
> I expect you to be on the honor system.
> 
> Police yourself or report yourself if you join that herd.
> 
> Criticize him if he really screws up, as obama is screwing up.
> 
> But if he's taking steps to fix america give his medicine a chance to work before you jump on him.
> 
> Note to self: Remind in 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressives and liberals are not going to do that to hillary when she gets elected.
Click to expand...


Elected to what?


----------



## Stephanie

depotoo said:


> From dem underground
> *Laura Bush got away with murder. She's part of The Culture of Corruption...Edited on Fri Oct-27-06 10:41 AM by IanDB1and lack of accountability that characterizes the current BFE / GOP Junta.They're all a bunch of unrepentant crooks, criminals, murderers and pedophiles.Even the "sainted" Laura Bush has a festering corpse in her closet.Having a criminal past is the ticket to ride for those who want to get on-board with the Bush Regime."You must be at least this corrupt to ride."And besides, Bush announced that this is "Character Counts" week.Oh, and welcome to DU!
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall any vile criticism of any previous first lady.  The Rabid Right, a political ideology that eschews virtues like statesmanship, civility and dialogue, quickly, viciously and incessantly heaps hatred on Michelle Obama.  Certainly other First Ladies have taken an active political stance.  Eleanor Roosevelt for instance campaigned actively for Civil Rights twenty years before it became a reality.  You cannot conclude, therefore, that this hatred is exclusively politically driven.
> 
> The Rabid Right is cut from the same cloth as George Wallace, Strom Thurmond and David Duke. Surely it's racism.  There is no other excuse.
> 
> In that vein, I suggest that the Rabid Right sit in it's own little filthy corner of the sandbox and spew all the vitriol it wants.  No one will pay attention to them because their brand of divisionist politics has worn out its welcome years ago.  They reveal their own ignorance and fears.  No one absolutely no one with a functioning brains and solid morals could ever take them seriously.
Click to expand...



they'll accuse you that was made up...was only ONE person and not ALL LIBERALS, blah blah blah
they always DEMAND civility from others but they can say any vile and disgusting thing they want about Republican women


----------



## Statistikhengst

Gracie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but.....BWAHAHAHAHAHAA!!
> Um. No. He isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - apparently I missed a newscast. Who are you thinking is actually the most powerful?
> 
> And I'm betting the name you come up with isn't in the free world.
> 
> It does make a difference, because I sure as shit wouldn't want to live in Russia. I'm pretty sure there's a good reason my dad is first generation Russian-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you did miss a newscast. He is laughed at. He is a joke. And he damn sure in not the most powerful man in the world. Gimme a break. And the way things are going now, Russia is looking a helluvalot more interesting with a powerful man at the helm instead of the weakling schmuck we have at ours.
> 
> Don't like my opinion? Tough shit.
Click to expand...



WTF?


The office of the President of the United States of America - no matter who sits there, is the most powerful office in our world and has undeniably been so since at least 1945.

You want to think Obama is weak? Fine, your thing.

But he is the CIC of our armed forces and he is in possession of the nuclear codes.

And you can bet that Putin is already having second thoughts.

Where the fuck did all this sniping come from?

Damn.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - apparently I missed a newscast. Who are you thinking is actually the most powerful?
> 
> And I'm betting the name you come up with isn't in the free world.
> 
> It does make a difference, because I sure as shit wouldn't want to live in Russia. I'm pretty sure there's a good reason my dad is first generation Russian-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you did miss a newscast. He is laughed at. He is a joke. And he damn sure in not the most powerful man in the world. Gimme a break. And the way things are going now, Russia is looking a helluvalot more interesting with a powerful man at the helm instead of the weakling schmuck we have at ours.
> 
> Don't like my opinion? Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> The office of the President of the United States of America - no matter who sits there, is the most powerful office in our world and has undeniably been so since at least 1945.
> 
> You want to think Obama is weak? Fine, your thing.
> 
> But he is the CIC of our armed forces and he is in possession of the nuclear codes.
> 
> And you can bet that Putin is already having second thoughts.
> 
> Where the fuck did all this sniping come from?
> 
> Damn.
Click to expand...


Yeah, No matter who it is, the POTUS is the most powerful person in the world. It has nothing to do with a personal opinion of the man but the office he/she holds that makes them so. And Putin is going to pay a price for this. The hero worship of Putin is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Gracie

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - apparently I missed a newscast. Who are you thinking is actually the most powerful?
> 
> And I'm betting the name you come up with isn't in the free world.
> 
> It does make a difference, because I sure as shit wouldn't want to live in Russia. I'm pretty sure there's a good reason my dad is first generation Russian-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you did miss a newscast. He is laughed at. He is a joke. And he damn sure in not the most powerful man in the world. Gimme a break. And the way things are going now, Russia is looking a helluvalot more interesting with a powerful man at the helm instead of the weakling schmuck we have at ours.
> 
> Don't like my opinion? Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> The office of the President of the United States of America - no matter who sits there, is the most powerful office in our world and has undeniably been so since at least 1945.
> 
> You want to think Obama is weak? Fine, your thing.
> 
> But he is the CIC of our armed forces and he is in possession of the nuclear codes.
> 
> And you can bet that Putin is already having second thoughts.
> 
> Where the fuck did all this sniping come from?
> 
> Damn.
Click to expand...


Well, since you are bringing it up HERE, I guess I can answer HERE, correct?
If my differing views on Obama being the "most powerful man in the world" is called sniping, SO SORRY. I refuse to goosestep to your demands or anyone elses. This is a message board. We all give our opinions. I did not agree with the one stated. And that is "shitting all over your thread", is it? then anyone here saying "bwahahahaha" is sniping and shitting and going against your bud. Gotcha. Understood. No problemo. Won't happen again.

Unsubscribed.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Howey said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference whatsoever between those women. Each was admirable in her own right and each had her own flaws.
> 
> Oh.
> Wait.
> ONE'S A NIGGRAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just more libtard racism disguised as sarcasm.
> 
> We all know better now.
> 
> The Obama Presidency was the worst thing that could happen to the libtards in this country.
> 
> IT showed them for what they really are; incompetent, hypocritical criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why is Michelle so far more hated than any other First Lady? Has she done anything none of the others have done?
> 
> Psst: The answer is "No".
Click to expand...


Prove she is more hated than any other First Lady, dude.

Eleanor set a very high threshold for that.


----------



## JimBowie1958

BDBoop said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you did miss a newscast. He is laughed at. He is a joke. And he damn sure in not the most powerful man in the world. Gimme a break. And the way things are going now, Russia is looking a helluvalot more interesting with a powerful man at the helm instead of the weakling schmuck we have at ours.
> 
> Don't like my opinion? Tough shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you believe that we Americans would be better off under an autocrat like Putin.  Perhaps you believe that, in order to become a truly great nation, we should launch attacks at our perceived enemies immediately.  Would that enhance our stature as a nation in the eyes of the world?
> 
> Is it an American virtue to be under the rule of someone like Putin?  It's curious to me that Conservatives disdain the president of the United States so much that they would cheer for the president of Russia and boo their own elected officials.
> 
> My, how times have changed.  In any time prior to this, any suggestion that Russia is doing things right and America is powerless, the hew and cry from the Rabid Right would be deafening.  But the hate goggles worn by the Rabid Right has apparently hypnotized the Rabid Right or confused them into idiocy, not that there's much effort required to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. Funny how what they accuse Obama of is exactly what Putin is doing - and they loooooove him.
Click to expand...


Please show me the conservative that loves Putin; he is most likely a neocon, not a conservative.


----------



## Nosmo King

Mojo2 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please simply address the questions I posited.  Why is the resistance to change always provided by Conservatives?  Why aren't Conservatives at the fore front in the struggle for equal justice under law?  And why should that be a struggle other than the resistance of Conservatives?  And why has it always been that way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are wired that way, just as Liberals are hardwired that way.
> 
> From birth.
> 
> Right now there is an imbalance in our country and the Conservatives are being forced to exhibit their natural tendencies when they sense things going wrong.
> 
> They (we) seek to conserve what is important.
> 
> Why can't kids have cake and candy to eat every day three meals a day?
> 
> Because that is just too much of an imbalance.
> 
> Always remember what Mr. Miyagi advised.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsPoBXemFmg]Mr. Miyagi - Balance - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miyagi: You remember lesson about balance?
> 
> 
> Daniel: Yeah.
> 
> 
> Miyagi: Lesson not just karate only. Lesson for whole life. Whole life have a balance.  Everything be better. Understand?
> 
> 
> Daniel: Yeah, I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Progressives want to change the interpretation of the Constitution from the Founder's meaning to racist President Woodrow Wilson's Progressive meaning. And you've just gone too damn far to the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third great crisis, which continues today, is the challenge of Progressivism, a movement founded by *Woodrow Wilson*, Theodore Roosevelt, and others.
> 
> *The Progressives rejected the Founders&#8217; principles,* including their notions of a fixed human nature and inalienable natural rights.
> 
> Instead, they believed in a human nature that evolved and changed, which in turn justified their efforts to break down separation of powers* in order to expand the size and scope of government far beyond the Founders&#8217; intent.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Constitution 101 - Part 1 - Lecture - Hillsdale College Online Courses
> 
> *"The Progressives rejected the Founders&#8217; principles...in order to expand the size and scope of government far beyond the Founders&#8217; intent."*
> 
> We are Conservatives because we are built to conserve what is good and in this case the good aspects of our Republic according to the FOUNDER'S INTENT.
> 
> You guys are just too far extreme.
> 
> But instead of calling us Conservatives maybe it would be easier for you to ease up on your push to oblivion if you thought of us as...
> 
> Balance.
Click to expand...

women demand the vote.  And Conservatives provide the resistance.  Was that a constitutional crisis, or good old fashioned sexism?  Blacks demand equal treatment under law.  And Conservatives provide the resistance.  Were grave constitutional issues at stake, or was it good old fashioned bigotry?  Our workplaces became dangerous with the advent of mass industrialization.  Workers demanded workplace safety regulations.  Was it considered unconstitutional to promote the general welfare?  Or was it the greedy side of Conservatism that provided the resistance.

Did the founding fathers provide means to amend the constitution whenever necessary?   Or are you so sutured to a narrow idea of what the founders intended that you won't be happy until we are once again living under conditions that were prevailant in1789?  No paved roads, rum used as an anesthetic and cholera outbreaks a normal summer phenomenon.

Don't hide behind the skirts of the founding fathers unless you are able to embrace all of their philosophies.  Today's Rabid Rightwinger eschews statesmanship and compromise, even as he embraces a document that would be impossible to draft without statesmanship and compromise.  Face the facts. Conservatives have no real motivation to champion any causes for freedom, justice and equality.  Conservatives never have, never will and will always put up a fight against civil rights and equal justice.  I guess they are just wired that way.


----------



## Foxfyre

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't want to be trashed she should stay home and raise her children instead of seeking out the spotlight as if she is our queen of the country
> 
> SNIP:
> Michelle Obama becoming the most televised first lady
> 
> 
> 
> By Bree Tracey
> &#8226; Published April 22, 2012
> 
> 
> April 11, 2012: In this photo provided by Comedy Central, first lady Michelle Obama laughs with Stephen Colbert during her appearance on The Colbert Report.AP
> 
> In a recent interview, Stephen Colbert asked first lady Michelle Obama which show "has more gravitas as a broadcaster" -- The Colbert Report or iCarly.
> 
> The funny man wasn't just fishing for compliments. He was pointing out that the first lady is just about everywhere, from Comedy Central to Nickelodeon.
> 
> Lately, Michelle Obama is no stranger to television entertainment. She's already outpaced past first ladies, like Laura Bush and Hillary Clinton, in the number of TV appearances she's made over the first four years of a president's term.
> 
> Dan Gainor, of the Media Research Center, said Michelle Obama really is "off the charts" in the number of times she's appeared in entertainment television cameos, even more so "than I dare say many big name actors and actresses."
> 
> In just the last four months, viewers have seen Obama do push-ups with Ellen DeGeneres, play tug o' war with Jimmy Fallon, laugh along with Jay Leno and David Letterman, dance on Disney's "iCarly," work out with "The Biggest Loser" contestants at the White House, appear at the BET Honors, smile on "Sesame Street" and chat about healthy school lunches with Rachael Ray.
> 
> Whether the appearances are sincere or just political is up for debate.* Democratic political strategist Doug Schoen suggested they were a little bit of both. *
> Michelle Obama becoming the most televised first lady | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Schoen has not been a Democrat since 1988. He is a Conservative these days, one o the worst types. And this is typical of FOX news to lie about someone's political affiliation.
> 
> The last time Doug Schoen actually supported a Democrat was in 1976-1980.
> 
> Nice try, FOX. Gotcha.
Click to expand...


Well HE claims to be a Democratic strategist and has worked for the Democratic Party--never for the Republicans.  Where are you getting your information?

From Schoen's own website


> Douglas E. Schoen has been one of the most influential Democratic campaign consultants for over thirty years. A founding partner and principle strategist for Penn, Schoen & Berland, he is widely recognized as one of the co-inventors of overnight polling. - See more at: Douglas E. Schoen - Author of Hopelessly Divided



He worked for Evan Bayh's campaign.  You want to call him a  Republican?


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> married to the most powerful man in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but.....BWAHAHAHAHAHAA!!
> Um. No. He isn't.
Click to expand...

Well, you may not think so, but he most certainly is.....unless you think the United States is now behind some other country....which I would like to know which one.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but.....BWAHAHAHAHAHAA!!
> Um. No. He isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - apparently I missed a newscast. Who are you thinking is actually the most powerful?
> 
> And I'm betting the name you come up with isn't in the free world.
> 
> It does make a difference, because I sure as shit wouldn't want to live in Russia. I'm pretty sure there's a good reason my dad is first generation Russian-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you did miss a newscast. He is laughed at. He is a joke. And he damn sure in not the most powerful man in the world. Gimme a break. And the way things are going now, Russia is looking a helluvalot more interesting with a powerful man at the helm instead of the weakling schmuck we have at ours.
> 
> Don't like my opinion? Tough shit.
Click to expand...



Yes, we know the right-wingers laugh at him....yet they wish Romney was in his place...but he isn't...and, anyone thinking that Putin is smart must not be keeping up with the news.


----------



## Foxfyre

Nosmo King said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please simply address the questions I posited.  Why is the resistance to change always provided by Conservatives?  Why aren't Conservatives at the fore front in the struggle for equal justice under law?  And why should that be a struggle other than the resistance of Conservatives?  And why has it always been that way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are wired that way, just as Liberals are hardwired that way.
> 
> From birth.
> 
> Right now there is an imbalance in our country and the Conservatives are being forced to exhibit their natural tendencies when they sense things going wrong.
> 
> They (we) seek to conserve what is important.
> 
> Why can't kids have cake and candy to eat every day three meals a day?
> 
> Because that is just too much of an imbalance.
> 
> Always remember what Mr. Miyagi advised.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsPoBXemFmg]Mr. Miyagi - Balance - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Progressives want to change the interpretation of the Constitution from the Founder's meaning to racist President Woodrow Wilson's Progressive meaning. And you've just gone too damn far to the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third great crisis, which continues today, is the challenge of Progressivism, a movement founded by *Woodrow Wilson*, Theodore Roosevelt, and others.
> 
> *The Progressives rejected the Founders principles,* including their notions of a fixed human nature and inalienable natural rights.
> 
> Instead, they believed in a human nature that evolved and changed, which in turn justified their efforts to break down separation of powers* in order to expand the size and scope of government far beyond the Founders intent.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Constitution 101 - Part 1 - Lecture - Hillsdale College Online Courses
> 
> *"The Progressives rejected the Founders principles...in order to expand the size and scope of government far beyond the Founders intent."*
> 
> We are Conservatives because we are built to conserve what is good and in this case the good aspects of our Republic according to the FOUNDER'S INTENT.
> 
> You guys are just too far extreme.
> 
> But instead of calling us Conservatives maybe it would be easier for you to ease up on your push to oblivion if you thought of us as...
> 
> Balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> women demand the vote.  And Conservatives provide the resistance.  Was that a constitutional crisis, or good old fashioned sexism?  Blacks demand equal treatment under law.  And Conservatives provide the resistance.  Were grave constitutional issues at stake, or was it good old fashioned bigotry?  Our workplaces became dangerous with the advent of mass industrialization.  Workers demanded workplace safety regulations.  Was it considered unconstitutional to promote the general welfare?  Or was it the greedy side of Conservatism that provided the resistance.
> 
> Did the founding fathers provide means to amend the constitution whenever necessary?   Or are you so sutured to a narrow idea of what the founders intended that you won't be happy until we are once again living under conditions that were prevailant in1789?  No paved roads, rum used as an anesthetic and cholera outbreaks a normal summer phenomenon.
> 
> Don't hide behind the skirts of the founding fathers unless you are able to embrace all of their philosophies.  Today's Rabid Rightwinger eschews statesmanship and compromise, even Ashe embraces a document that would be impossible to draft without statesmanship and compromise.  Facet hearth.  Conservatives have no real motivation to champion any causes for freedom, justice and equality.  Conservatives never have, never will and will always put up a fight against civil rights and equal justice.  I guess they are just wired that way.
Click to expand...


Nosmo, I love you dearly but this is positively absurd.  Even considering the differences in definitions of 'conservative' and 'liberal' of 100 or 200 years ago, I daresay you can provide no historical evidence to back up your opinion here which smacks of pure hateful, judgmental partisan hatefulness.  Not appropriate on a thread devoted to a call for civility and honesty in our descriptions of our fellow human beings.


----------



## Mertex

Mojo2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I suspect the Hillarybeast was, up until she became SOS, the most hated first lady. I have seen entire books and successful ones too devoted to Hillary such as "Last Centurian" by John Ringo in which Hillary is slightly fictionized as The Bitch. Therefore I disagree with the premise of the OP. And even Hillary was nowhere near as hated as Mary Todd Lincoln or Andrew Jackson's wife. Michelle may not be well liked by all but her treatment is not exceptional among living first ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess the more butt hurt there is regarding the election, the more the venom and vitriol will flow to the First Family.....nothing new, and considering that this was the 2nd time Obama got elected....well, they're bursting at the seams with hate....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, that is an incriminating statement.
> 
> When the next President of the United States gets immediately pummeled by Progressives and Liberals and Democrats but for no reason, there may well be a sickening, embarrassing number of stupids who will act on the belief that _cons_ slammed Obama for nothing. What's good for the goose is good for the gander! Tit-4-Tat! You _cons_ slammed Clinton for nothing!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm calling you on it NOW before you go another crazy day forward.
> 
> Obama has EARNED every bit of the criticism he's getting.
> 
> And then some.
> 
> So, I don't expect you going along with that movement.
> 
> I expect you to be on the honor system.
> 
> Police yourself or report yourself if you join that herd.
> 
> Criticize him if he really screws up, as Obama is screwing up.
> 
> But if he's taking steps to fix America give his medicine a chance to work before you jump on him.
> 
> Note to Self: Remind in 2017.
Click to expand...


Go ahead and vote Republican....then maybe you'll need more than your picture ID to vote next time.....and maybe you'll not be allowed in any of the right-wing restaurants, you'll have to eat with them Libruls.....cause they'll have their signs posted that say "whites only"......enjoy.


----------



## Mertex

Stephanie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> married to the most powerful man in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but.....BWAHAHAHAHAHAA!!
> Um. No. He isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then they wonder why people can't stand the Obama's
> their cult followers act like they are the royal couple over everyone in this country and we are all suppose to bow and kiss their ass
> you know, like they all did with Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh and Mrs Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh
Click to expand...



Everyone knows why you can't stand the Obamas.....no mystery there....racist much?


----------



## depotoo

Statistikhengst said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush Twins Jokes - Barbara and Jenna Bush Jokes
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is they?
> 
> Show some links about lefties tearing into Bush's daughters. I dare you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, with that link you are saying that late-night stand-up comedians are spokesmen for - the LEFT?
> 
> Really??
Click to expand...


Well, most of them are.   I had other links as well but this dang tablet was on one of its reload every  page cycles  when I came  back to add that one you see, but  there are many others out there  as well.  Bing Bush girls, you can  find all sorts of links.


----------



## rightwinger

You think righties treat Michelle Obama bad......

Wait until Bill Clinton is First Lady


----------



## Mojo2

Mertex said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess the more butt hurt there is regarding the election, the more the venom and vitriol will flow to the First Family.....nothing new, and considering that this was the 2nd time Obama got elected....well, they're bursting at the seams with hate....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, that is an incriminating statement.
> 
> When the next President of the United States gets immediately pummeled by Progressives and Liberals and Democrats but for no reason, there may well be a sickening, embarrassing number of stupids who will act on the belief that _cons_ slammed Obama for nothing. What's good for the goose is good for the gander! Tit-4-Tat! You _cons_ slammed Clinton for nothing!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm calling you on it NOW before you go another crazy day forward.
> 
> Obama has EARNED every bit of the criticism he's getting.
> 
> And then some.
> 
> So, I don't expect you going along with that movement.
> 
> I expect you to be on the honor system.
> 
> Police yourself or report yourself if you join that herd.
> 
> Criticize him if he really screws up, as Obama is screwing up.
> 
> But if he's taking steps to fix America give his medicine a chance to work before you jump on him.
> 
> Note to Self: Remind in 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and vote Republican....then maybe you'll need more than your picture ID to vote next time.....and maybe you'll not be allowed in any of the right-wing restaurants, you'll have to eat with them Libruls.....cause they'll have their signs posted that say "whites only"......enjoy.
Click to expand...


The hell you imagine is the hell of a wildly imaginative, emotionally driven, exaggerating Liberal.

Conservative hell is pretty low key.

We think of stuff like putting poling places next to check cashing places.

If you can cash your welfare check you can vote.

Nothing heinous about that.

You Libs sure know how to make mountains out of no hills.


----------



## depotoo

Wolfsister77 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you did miss a newscast. He is laughed at. He is a joke. And he damn sure in not the most powerful man in the world. Gimme a break. And the way things are going now, Russia is looking a helluvalot more interesting with a powerful man at the helm instead of the weakling schmuck we have at ours.
> 
> Don't like my opinion? Tough shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> The office of the President of the United States of America - no matter who sits there, is the most powerful office in our world and has undeniably been so since at least 1945.
> 
> You want to think Obama is weak? Fine, your thing.
> 
> But he is the CIC of our armed forces and he is in possession of the nuclear codes.
> 
> And you can bet that Putin is already having second thoughts.
> 
> Where the fuck did all this sniping come from?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, No matter who it is, the POTUS is the most powerful person in the world. It has nothing to do with a personal opinion of the man but the office he/she holds that makes them so. And Putin is going to pay a price for this. The hero worship of Putin is absolutely ridiculous.
Click to expand...


I believe you are over reaching calling it hero worship.  If it were hero worship people felt for Putin they wouldn't be upset with what they consider a weak response from Obama regarding Crimea.


----------



## Stephanie

Mertex said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but.....BWAHAHAHAHAHAA!!
> Um. No. He isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they wonder why people can't stand the Obama's
> their cult followers act like they are the royal couple over everyone in this country and we are all suppose to bow and kiss their ass
> you know, like they all did with Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh and Mrs Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows why you can't stand the Obamas.....no mystery there....racist much?
Click to expand...


yeah whatever you say...that's that civility we expect if you don't bow to the Obama's..you get called a racist from you on the left


----------



## DriftingSand

I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:


----------



## HenryBHough

Nosmo King said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's not so much people "loving" things Putin is doing so much as it is despising the things Our Kenyan President is doing.  Putin, in normal times, would look like a shit.  The comparison has him looking like gold.
> 
> It's all about the comparison - Americans generally prefer strength over weakness.  Well, real Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> A leader who rolls troops into another nation's sovereign territory "looks like gold"?  I suppose you would have applauded the Anschutz into the Sudetenland and Austria too.  Americans looked askance at that move, well real Americans did.
Click to expand...


Is the reading comprehension limitation genetic or generational?


----------



## rightwinger

DriftingSand said:


> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:



She is older than both of them combined but is in better shape

Want to compare those 20 year olds to Barbara Bush?


----------



## DriftingSand

rightwinger said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is older than both of them combined but is in better shape
> 
> Want to compare those 20 year olds to Barbara Bush?
Click to expand...


Read my post. I complemented her.  She's hot ... the others are not.  You sound as if you need to defend her for some reason.  P.S. I'm not a fan of the Bush's.


----------



## BDBoop

DriftingSand said:


> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:



Sucks when you have to use Photoshop to make a point, doesn't it.


----------



## DriftingSand

Here's some more gorgeous snapshots.  What a hotty!:
















Mmmmmm. Tasty!


----------



## rightwinger

DriftingSand said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is older than both of them combined but is in better shape
> 
> Want to compare those 20 year olds to Barbara Bush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my post. I complemented her.  She's hot ... the others are not.  You sound as if you need to defend her for some reason.  P.S. I'm not a fan of the Bush's.
Click to expand...

Sorry...for some reason, my Sarcasm detector went off


----------



## DriftingSand

BDBoop said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks when you have to use Photoshop to make a point, doesn't it.
Click to expand...


1) I didn't use photoshop
2) I'm not trying to make a point other than "pointing" out what a beauty queen she is. 

Is that a bad thing?


----------



## rightwinger

DriftingSand said:


> Here's some more gorgeous snapshots.  What a hotty!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm. Tasty!



Photoshop is cool isnt it?


----------



## BDBoop

rightwinger said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is older than both of them combined but is in better shape
> 
> Want to compare those 20 year olds to Barbara Bush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my post. I complemented her.  She's hot ... the others are not.  You sound as if you need to defend her for some reason.  P.S. I'm not a fan of the Bush's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry...for some reason, my Sarcasm detector went off
Click to expand...


Did you remember to change the batteries when we lost an hour?


----------



## DriftingSand

rightwinger said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is older than both of them combined but is in better shape
> 
> Want to compare those 20 year olds to Barbara Bush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my post. I complemented her.  She's hot ... the others are not.  You sound as if you need to defend her for some reason.  P.S. I'm not a fan of the Bush's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry...for some reason, my Sarcasm detector went off
Click to expand...


No prob.  Forgiven!


----------



## Hossfly

DriftingSand said:


> Here's some more gorgeous snapshots.  What a hotty!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm. Tasty!


Smells like fish, tastes like chicken.


----------



## DriftingSand

rightwinger said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more gorgeous snapshots.  What a hotty!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm. Tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshop is cool isnt it?
Click to expand...


Don't know. I've never tried it.


----------



## Mertex

Mojo2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, that is an incriminating statement.
> 
> When the next President of the United States gets immediately pummeled by Progressives and Liberals and Democrats but for no reason, there may well be a sickening, embarrassing number of stupids who will act on the belief that _cons_ slammed Obama for nothing. What's good for the goose is good for the gander! Tit-4-Tat! You _cons_ slammed Clinton for nothing!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm calling you on it NOW before you go another crazy day forward.
> 
> Obama has EARNED every bit of the criticism he's getting.
> 
> And then some.
> 
> So, I don't expect you going along with that movement.
> 
> I expect you to be on the honor system.
> 
> Police yourself or report yourself if you join that herd.
> 
> Criticize him if he really screws up, as Obama is screwing up.
> 
> But if he's taking steps to fix America give his medicine a chance to work before you jump on him.
> 
> Note to Self: Remind in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and vote Republican....then maybe you'll need more than your picture ID to vote next time.....and maybe you'll not be allowed in any of the right-wing restaurants, you'll have to eat with them Libruls.....cause they'll have their signs posted that say "whites only"......enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hell you imagine is the hell of a wildly imaginative, emotionally driven, exaggerating Liberal.
> 
> Conservative hell is pretty low key.
> 
> We think of stuff like putting poling places next to check cashing places.
> 
> If you can cash your welfare check you can vote.
> 
> Nothing heinous about that.
> 
> You Libs sure know how to make mountains out of no hills.
Click to expand...


Maybe you think The Civil Rights Act is a "no hill", I don't.  And, Libs whom you think are making mountains out of "no hills" are the ones that keep trying to make sure that blacks have the same rights as everyone else.....time and again, some of the politicians on the right yearn to go back to the past.....I suppose they've forgotten that back in the past blacks had to sit at the back of the bus, drink from a different water fountain, have their own substandard schools, etc., etc., but maybe they haven't forgotten, maybe they're reminiscing about that too, and are wondering how in the hell we ended up with a "black" president.  

Not all conservatives are racist, but the ones that are will continue to push legislation that will undermine blacks and other minorities....many blacks and minorities were disenfranchised at the last election, maybe you don't care, thats fine, but don't try and act as if it isn't happening.


----------



## HenryBHough

Why do liberals so hate it when they get a taste of their own patented, trademarked Liberal Civility?


----------



## DriftingSand

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more gorgeous snapshots.  What a hotty!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm. Tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> Smells like fish, tastes like chicken.
Click to expand...


You're making me hungry.


----------



## BDBoop

DriftingSand said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks when you have to use Photoshop to make a point, doesn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) I didn't use photoshop
> 2) I'm not trying to make a point other than "pointing" out what a beauty queen she is.
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
Click to expand...


The picture you shared? Photoshopped.


----------



## Mojo2

Nosmo King said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please simply address the questions I posited.  Why is the resistance to change always provided by Conservatives?  Why aren't Conservatives at the fore front in the struggle for equal justice under law?  And why should that be a struggle other than the resistance of Conservatives?  And why has it always been that way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are wired that way, just as Liberals are hardwired that way.
> 
> From birth.
> 
> Right now there is an imbalance in our country and the Conservatives are being forced to exhibit their natural tendencies when they sense things going wrong.
> 
> They (we) seek to conserve what is important.
> 
> Why can't kids have cake and candy to eat every day three meals a day?
> 
> Because that is just too much of an imbalance.
> 
> Always remember what Mr. Miyagi advised.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsPoBXemFmg]Mr. Miyagi - Balance - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Progressives want to change the interpretation of the Constitution from the Founder's meaning to racist President Woodrow Wilson's Progressive meaning. And you've just gone too damn far to the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third great crisis, which continues today, is the challenge of Progressivism, a movement founded by *Woodrow Wilson*, Theodore Roosevelt, and others.
> 
> *The Progressives rejected the Founders&#8217; principles,* including their notions of a fixed human nature and inalienable natural rights.
> 
> Instead, they believed in a human nature that evolved and changed, which in turn justified their efforts to break down separation of powers* in order to expand the size and scope of government far beyond the Founders&#8217; intent.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Constitution 101 - Part 1 - Lecture - Hillsdale College Online Courses
> 
> *"The Progressives rejected the Founders&#8217; principles...in order to expand the size and scope of government far beyond the Founders&#8217; intent."*
> 
> We are Conservatives because we are built to conserve what is good and in this case the good aspects of our Republic according to the FOUNDER'S INTENT.
> 
> You guys are just too far extreme.
> 
> But instead of calling us Conservatives maybe it would be easier for you to ease up on your push to oblivion if you thought of us as...
> 
> Balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> women demand the vote.  And Conservatives provide the resistance.  Was that a constitutional crisis, or good old fashioned sexism?  Blacks demand equal treatment under law.  And Conservatives provide the resistance.  Were grave constitutional issues at stake, or was it good old fashioned bigotry?  Our workplaces became dangerous with the advent of mass industrialization.  Workers demanded workplace safety regulations.  Was it considered unconstitutional to promote the general welfare?  Or was it the greedy side of Conservatism that provided the resistance.
> 
> Did the founding fathers provide means to amend the constitution whenever necessary?   Or are you so sutured to a narrow idea of what the founders intended that you won't be happy until we are once again living under conditions that were prevailant in1789?  No paved roads, rum used as an anesthetic and cholera outbreaks a normal summer phenomenon.
> 
> Don't hide behind the skirts of the founding fathers unless you are able to embrace all of their philosophies.  Today's Rabid Rightwinger eschews statesmanship and compromise, even Ashe embraces a document that would be impossible to draft without statesmanship and compromise.  Facet hearth.  Conservatives have no real motivation to champion any causes for freedom, justice and equality.  Conservatives never have, never will and will always put up a fight against civil rights and equal justice.  I guess they are just wired that way.
Click to expand...


Look, your cause is that of those racists and KKK fans who wish to do a little rehab to the Constitution without knowing WTF you are doing and what the result of it will be.

Why don't you fix LBJ's nightmarish reforms first and THEN start your next round of willy nilly changes?

Until then let's continue on the way the FOUNDERS wrote it.

Not the way a White Racist envisioned altering it to his liking.



> APRIL 11, 2013 4:00 AM
> _Progressive Racism _
> 
> *Today&#8217;s progressives should consider the sobering history of Woodrow Wilson&#8217;s segregation policy. *
> 
> By Paul Rahe
> 
> One hundred years ago today, Woodrow Wilson brought Jim Crow to the North. He had been inaugurated on March 4, 1913. At a cabinet meeting on April 11, his postmaster general, Albert S. Burleson, suggested that the new administration segregate the railway mail service; and treasury secretary William G. McAdoo, who would soon become Wilson&#8217;s son-in-law, chimed in to signal his support. Wilson followed their lead. He had made a bid for the African-American vote in 1912, and he had attracted the support of figures such as W. E. B. Du Bois, but, as he put it at the meeting, he had made &#8220;no promises in particular to Negroes, except to do them justice.&#8221; Burleson&#8217;s proposal he welcomed, but he wanted &#8220;the matter adjusted in a way to make the least friction.&#8221;
> 
> Today, self-styled progressives are wont, with considerable abandon, to label as racists those who object to their attempts at social engineering. They would do well to rein in their rhetorical excesses and curb their enthusiasm for the administrative state &#8212; for the Progressives of yesteryear, on whom they model themselves, really were racists in the precise and proper sense of the term, and in formulating public policy they were true to their principles.
> 
> In the late 19th and early 20th centuries, ordinary Americans may generally have been in the grips of ethnic prejudice of one sort or another. The Progressives of that time were not, however, ordinary men, and they knew it. Like their successors today, they dominated America&#8217;s universities. With some justification, they thought of themselves as an intellectual elite; and, with rare exceptions, they enthusiastically embraced eugenics and racial theory.
> 
> That the inchoate racial prejudices of their contemporaries were grounded in fact they took to be a truth taught by science; and, being devotees of rational administration to the exclusion of all other concerns, they insisted that public policy conform to the dictates of the new racial science.
> 
> Wilson, our first professorial president, was a case in point. He was the very model of a modern Progressive, and he was recognized as such. He prided himself on having pioneered the new science of rational administration, and he shared the conviction, dominant among his brethren, that African-Americans were racially inferior to whites.
> 
> With the dictates of Social Darwinism and the eugenics movement in mind, in 1907, he campaigned in Indiana for the compulsory sterilization of criminals and the mentally retarded; and in 1911, while governor of New Jersey, he proudly signed into law just such a bill.
> 
> Prior to the segregation of the civil service in 1913, appointments had been made solely on merit as indicated by the candidate&#8217;s performance on the civil-service examination.
> 
> Thereafter, racial discrimination became the norm.
> 
> Photographs came to be required at the time of application, and African-Americans knew they would not be hired.
> 
> The existing work force was segregated. Many African-Americans were dismissed. In the postal service, others were transferred to the dead-letter office, where they had no contact with the general public.
> 
> Those who continued to work in municipal post offices labored behind screens &#8212; out of sight and out of mind. When the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People and the National Independent Political League objected to the new policy, Wilson &#8212; a Presbyterian elder who was nothing if not high-minded &#8212; vigorously defended it, arguing that segregation was in the interest of African-Americans.
> 
> For 35 years, segregation in the civil service would be public policy. It was only after Adolf Hitler gave eugenics and &#8220;scientific racism&#8221; a bad name that segregation came to seem objectionable.



Progressive Racism | National Review Online

Try to defend that.

And don't forget to bring a PHOTOGRAPH for an I.D. if you are applying FOR A JOB!!!!

Progressives?

More like KKK.


----------



## DriftingSand

HenryBHough said:


> Why do liberals so hate it when they get a taste of their own patented, trademarked Liberal Civility?



I must say ... there is some real truth to your post.  I've seen progressives swarm conservative threads like Old Testament locusts or like Hitchcock's birds.


----------



## BDBoop

But you are correct in one thing. She is quite graceful and elegant.


----------



## DriftingSand

BDBoop said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks when you have to use Photoshop to make a point, doesn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I didn't use photoshop
> 2) I'm not trying to make a point other than "pointing" out what a beauty queen she is.
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The picture you shared? Photoshopped.
Click to expand...


So that isn't Michelle in the picture?  Who is it then?


----------



## BDBoop

DriftingSand said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I didn't use photoshop
> 2) I'm not trying to make a point other than "pointing" out what a beauty queen she is.
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture you shared? Photoshopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that isn't Michelle in the picture?  Who is it then?
Click to expand...


You're trying too hard.


----------



## DriftingSand

BDBoop said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> The picture you shared? Photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that isn't Michelle in the picture?  Who is it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're trying too hard.
Click to expand...


Okay. My bad.  Deep breath ... exhale ... relax ... So that isn't Michelle in the picture?  Who is it then?


----------



## depotoo

DriftingSand said:


> Here's some more gorgeous snapshots.  What a hotty!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm. Tasty!



Why are you doing this?  It only makes matters worse.   If  the right is lucky enough to get their candidate elected in '16 this just gives them fodder to do so as well.
Why is it harder to do the right thing than to perpetuate the wrong?  If you wish to tell why you dislike her for her own politics, do that rather than play childish games like a 10 year old would do.


----------



## R.C. Christian

rightwinger said:


> You think righties treat Michelle Obama bad......
> 
> Wait until Bill Clinton is First Lady



What is more disgusting is that someone like you would vote for that she bitch. Do you have any idea how vile that beast is or would you like a refresher course? I grew up with that Yankee usurper. 

Rose Law Firm, money laundering, cocaine, ring a bell?


----------



## DriftingSand

depotoo said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more gorgeous snapshots.  What a hotty!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm. Tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you doing this?  It only makes matters worse.   If  the right is lucky enough to get their candidate elected in '16 this just gives them fodder to do so as well.
> Why is it harder to do the right thing than to perpetuate the wrong?  If you wish to tell why you dislike her for her own politics, do that rather than play childish games like a 10 year old would do.
Click to expand...


I'm just joking around. I'm neither Republican or Democrat. I trust neither party.  There aren't any politicians left who represent me and my beliefs.  As for Michelle, I've seen good pictures of her and bad. I'm sure even the most beautiful women on earth have some awful pictures.  As for who wins the next election?  I can only say who the losers will be ... the American people because whomever gets appointed to that post will continue our current policies regardless of the false promises or Party affiliation.


----------



## BDBoop

Refuge of a coward. "KIDDING!"


----------



## rightwinger

R.C. Christian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think righties treat Michelle Obama bad......
> 
> Wait until Bill Clinton is First Lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is more disgusting is that someone like you would vote for that she bitch. Do you have any idea how vile that beast is or would you like a refresher course? I grew up with that Yankee usurper.
> 
> Rose Law Firm, money laundering, cocaine, ring a bell?
Click to expand...


Hillary will make a great President

Bill will be a kicks assed First- whatever


----------



## DriftingSand

rightwinger said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think righties treat Michelle Obama bad......
> 
> Wait until Bill Clinton is First Lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is more disgusting is that someone like you would vote for that she bitch. Do you have any idea how vile that beast is or would you like a refresher course? I grew up with that Yankee usurper.
> 
> Rose Law Firm, money laundering, cocaine, ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary will make a great President
> 
> Bill will be a kicks assed First- whatever
Click to expand...


From the Bilderbergers' perspective she WOULD make a wonderful President.  American's on the other hand?  Not so much!!

The second half of your post makes no sense at all.  No further comment.


----------



## rightwinger

DriftingSand said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is more disgusting is that someone like you would vote for that she bitch. Do you have any idea how vile that beast is or would you like a refresher course? I grew up with that Yankee usurper.
> 
> Rose Law Firm, money laundering, cocaine, ring a bell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary will make a great President
> 
> Bill will be a kicks assed First- whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the Bilderbergers' perspective she WOULD make a wonderful President.  American's on the other hand?  Not so much!!
> 
> The second half of your post makes no sense at all.  No further comment.
Click to expand...


I am a member of Bilderberg. 

Bill is one of our key members. He brings the beer and plays a mean sax


----------



## Mertex

DriftingSand said:


> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:




Yeah, who are the two other ladies?  One opens her mail and the other brings her coffee?


----------



## depotoo

DriftingSand said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more gorgeous snapshots.  What a hotty!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm. Tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you doing this?  It only makes matters worse.   If  the right is lucky enough to get their candidate elected in '16 this just gives them fodder to do so as well.
> Why is it harder to do the right thing than to perpetuate the wrong?  If you wish to tell why you dislike her for her own politics, do that rather than play childish games like a 10 year old would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just joking around. I'm neither Republican or Democrat. I trust neither party.  There aren't any politicians left who represent me and my beliefs.  As for Michelle, I've seen good pictures of her and bad. I'm sure even the most beautiful women on earth have some awful pictures.  As for who wins the next election?  I can only say who the losers will be ... the American people because whomever gets appointed to that post will continue our current policies regardless of the false promises or Party affiliation.
Click to expand...

If your form of joking around includes trying to denigrate others looks, once  again, it's rather childish.


----------



## Mojo2

BDBoop said:


> But you are correct in one thing. She is quite graceful and elegant.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v310/Tinkslinks/Obamas/kch2013_zpsebf3ad14.jpg~original[/I[/URL][/quote]
> 
> Lipstick met Pig.


----------



## Mojo2

Mertex said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, who are the two other ladies?  One opens her mail and the other brings her coffee?
Click to expand...


Who is that, Oprah?


----------



## Mertex

Mojo2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, who are the two other ladies?  One opens her mail and the other brings her coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is that, Oprah?
Click to expand...



You sound like someone who is very jealous, cause Obama,  was able to achieve the highest honor in the land, he directs politics while all you are able to do is discuss politics on a political board and throw insults at him he will never even read.....


----------



## whitehall

Jackie Kennedy might have been the mainstream's ideal wife simply because she conveniently ignored her husband's serial and perhaps criminal infidelity. The media was fully aware of Jack Kennedy's adulterous relationships so Jackie must have known that her husband couldn't keep his fly zipped. It's always open season for the mainstream media to attack republican politicians and their families. President Bush's daughters were targets for left wing investigative reporting and Sara Palin's family was the subject of left wing soap operas but the low information left seems acutely sensitive to the slightest criticism of Hussein Obama's family.


----------



## Mertex

whitehall said:


> Jackie Kennedy might have been the mainstream's ideal wife simply because she conveniently ignored her husband's serial and perhaps criminal infidelity. The media was fully aware of Jack Kennedy's adulterous relationships so Jackie must have known that her husband couldn't keep his fly zipped. It's always open season for the mainstream media to attack republican politicians and their families. President Bush's daughters were targets for left wing investigative reporting and Sara Palin's family was the subject of left wing soap operas but the low information left seems acutely sensitive to the slightest criticism of Hussein Obama's family.




Oh who are you kidding....the right has insulted each and every Democratic President and their family.....what's even worse, the right tries to go and find something to discredit them with and impeach them.....fortunately, their idiotic tactics don't get them anywhere, all they end up doing is spending taxpayer money with their wild goose chases and then they whine and bitch about how much money is being spent.....


----------



## rightwinger

Mertex said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie Kennedy might have been the mainstream's ideal wife simply because she conveniently ignored her husband's serial and perhaps criminal infidelity. The media was fully aware of Jack Kennedy's adulterous relationships so Jackie must have known that her husband couldn't keep his fly zipped. It's always open season for the mainstream media to attack republican politicians and their families. President Bush's daughters were targets for left wing investigative reporting and Sara Palin's family was the subject of left wing soap operas but the low information left seems acutely sensitive to the slightest criticism of Hussein Obama's family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh who are you kidding....the right has insulted each and every Democratic President and their family.....what's even worse, the right tries to go and find something to discredit them with and impeach them.....fortunately, their idiotic tactics don't get them anywhere, all they end up doing is spending taxpayer money with their wild goose chases and then they whine and bitch about how much money is being spent.....
Click to expand...


Still looking for payback for Nixon


----------



## Mojo2

Mertex said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, who are the two other ladies?  One opens her mail and the other brings her coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that, Oprah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like someone who is very jealous, cause Obama,  was able to achieve the highest honor in the land, he directs politics while all you are able to do is discuss politics on a political board and throw insults at him he will never even read.....
Click to expand...


But, but...what about Bush???!!!


----------



## namvet

for the first time in its life she's happy to spend your tax dollars


----------



## Mojo2

Nosmo King said:


> You write this stuff about Mrs. Obama as if you never realized that her predecessors did the very same things.





> During the week of June 21-27, 2011, Mrs. Obama and a 21-person entourage went on a so-called "good-will mission" to South Africa and Botswana. The trip's transportation expenses alone cost U.S. taxpayers at least $424,142. That figure does not include costs for food, lodging, and ground transportation. According to "White House sources" cited by The Daily Mail in August 2011, Mrs. Obama may have spent as much as $10 million on vacations during the preceding year.



Michelle Obama - Discover the Networks

Like *THIS???*

*Mrs. Obama may have spent as much as $10 million on vacations during the preceding year.*

And she ain't even married to Sherman Hemsley!


----------



## Nosmo King

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are wired that way, just as Liberals are hardwired that way.
> 
> From birth.
> 
> Right now there is an imbalance in our country and the Conservatives are being forced to exhibit their natural tendencies when they sense things going wrong.
> 
> They (we) seek to conserve what is important.
> 
> Why can't kids have cake and candy to eat every day three meals a day?
> 
> Because that is just too much of an imbalance.
> 
> Always remember what Mr. Miyagi advised.
> 
> Mr. Miyagi - Balance - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Progressives want to change the interpretation of the Constitution from the Founder's meaning to racist President Woodrow Wilson's Progressive meaning. And you've just gone too damn far to the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution 101 - Part 1 - Lecture - Hillsdale College Online Courses
> 
> *"The Progressives rejected the Founders principles...in order to expand the size and scope of government far beyond the Founders intent."*
> 
> We are Conservatives because we are built to conserve what is good and in this case the good aspects of our Republic according to the FOUNDER'S INTENT.
> 
> You guys are just too far extreme.
> 
> But instead of calling us Conservatives maybe it would be easier for you to ease up on your push to oblivion if you thought of us as...
> 
> Balance.
> 
> 
> 
> women demand the vote.  And Conservatives provide the resistance.  Was that a constitutional crisis, or good old fashioned sexism?  Blacks demand equal treatment under law.  And Conservatives provide the resistance.  Were grave constitutional issues at stake, or was it good old fashioned bigotry?  Our workplaces became dangerous with the advent of mass industrialization.  Workers demanded workplace safety regulations.  Was it considered unconstitutional to promote the general welfare?  Or was it the greedy side of Conservatism that provided the resistance.
> 
> Did the founding fathers provide means to amend the constitution whenever necessary?   Or are you so sutured to a narrow idea of what the founders intended that you won't be happy until we are once again living under conditions that were prevailant in1789?  No paved roads, rum used as an anesthetic and cholera outbreaks a normal summer phenomenon.
> 
> Don't hide behind the skirts of the founding fathers unless you are able to embrace all of their philosophies.  Today's Rabid Rightwinger eschews statesmanship and compromise, even Ashe embraces a document that would be impossible to draft without statesmanship and compromise.  Facet hearth.  Conservatives have no real motivation to champion any causes for freedom, justice and equality.  Conservatives never have, never will and will always put up a fight against civil rights and equal justice.  I guess they are just wired that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nosmo, I love you dearly but this is positively absurd.  Even considering the differences in definitions of 'conservative' and 'liberal' of 100 or 200 years ago, I daresay you can provide no historical evidence to back up your opinion here which smacks of pure hateful, judgmental partisan hatefulness.  Not appropriate on a thread devoted to a call for civility and honesty in our descriptions of our fellow human beings.
Click to expand...

All due respect Foxy, but it is true.  When women demanded the vote, the issue should have been a slam dunk.  But resistance to an idea we all take for granted today was supplied by Comservatives.   And they kept up the resistance through the effort to ratify the ERA.  Was Phyllis Schlafly a Liberal?

When Civil Rights was on the table, was it the Birkenstock wearing, tree hugging, Kumbya singing Liberal clique of old Southern white guys like Wallace, Thurmond and Maddox leading the way?

Today both labor unions and federal regulations are attacked and maligned by Conservatives even as unions and federal regulators strive to keep workers and the environment safe and clean.

Conservatives have actively campaigned against immigrants and minorities and voter rights and Comservatives have not hidden from thei repressive stances.

I'm being both civil and truthful in my positions here.  I'm sorry you took umbrage, but until I hear of a Conservative working for an inclusive, just and equal America, I will continue to be incredulous as to why anyone would embrace the ideology of the angry, the greedy and the patently selfish.


----------



## whitehall

Mertex said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie Kennedy might have been the mainstream's ideal wife simply because she conveniently ignored her husband's serial and perhaps criminal infidelity. The media was fully aware of Jack Kennedy's adulterous relationships so Jackie must have known that her husband couldn't keep his fly zipped. It's always open season for the mainstream media to attack republican politicians and their families. President Bush's daughters were targets for left wing investigative reporting and Sara Palin's family was the subject of left wing soap operas but the low information left seems acutely sensitive to the slightest criticism of Hussein Obama's family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh who are you kidding....the right has insulted each and every Democratic President and their family.....what's even worse, the right tries to go and find something to discredit them with and impeach them.....fortunately, their idiotic tactics don't get them anywhere, all they end up doing is spending taxpayer money with their wild goose chases and then they whine and bitch about how much money is being spent.....
Click to expand...


I don't think so. Spent taxpayer money was a legitimate concept last time I looked.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mojo2 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> You write this stuff about Mrs. Obama as if you never realized that her predecessors did the very same things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the week of June 21-27, 2011, Mrs. Obama and a 21-person entourage went on a so-called "good-will mission" to South Africa and Botswana. The trip's transportation expenses alone cost U.S. taxpayers at least $424,142. That figure does not include costs for food, lodging, and ground transportation. According to "White House sources" cited by The Daily Mail in August 2011, Mrs. Obama may have spent as much as $10 million on vacations during the preceding year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michelle Obama - Discover the Networks
> 
> Like *THIS???*
> 
> *Mrs. Obama may have spent as much as $10 million on vacations during the preceding year.*
> 
> And she ain't even married to Sherman Hemsley!
Click to expand...


The right wing cost the American taxpayer $80 million trying to prove Clinton had nookie in the white house and other made up crap, like he was a rapist and murderer,  in their effort to try to remove him from office. The only thing they ultimately came up with is that he lied about having sex outside of marriage. OMFG what man or woman won't lie about something like that? $80 million tax dollars of the American people in order to prove a  man lied about having sex. JFC what a bunch of idiots the right wing are.  Not only that, their obesssion with Clinton's extracurriculluar sexual affairs made the US a laughing stock around the world.  Nobody cares if a polititian has some nookie outside of marriage now and then.  Certainly  not enough to make such a huge deal and waste $80 million on it.  And BTW, Clinton was then and is still now highly admired around the world.  So all their efforts came to nill: $80 down the drain.


----------



## Dot Com

rw hate, because of their shellacking in 2012 no doubt, is boiling over in this thread


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Statistikhengst

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't want to be trashed she should stay home and raise her children instead of seeking out the spotlight as if she is our queen of the country
> 
> SNIP:
> Michelle Obama becoming the most televised first lady
> 
> 
> 
> By Bree Tracey
>  Published April 22, 2012
> 
> 
> April 11, 2012: In this photo provided by Comedy Central, first lady Michelle Obama laughs with Stephen Colbert during her appearance on The Colbert Report.AP
> 
> In a recent interview, Stephen Colbert asked first lady Michelle Obama which show "has more gravitas as a broadcaster" -- The Colbert Report or iCarly.
> 
> The funny man wasn't just fishing for compliments. He was pointing out that the first lady is just about everywhere, from Comedy Central to Nickelodeon.
> 
> Lately, Michelle Obama is no stranger to television entertainment. She's already outpaced past first ladies, like Laura Bush and Hillary Clinton, in the number of TV appearances she's made over the first four years of a president's term.
> 
> Dan Gainor, of the Media Research Center, said Michelle Obama really is "off the charts" in the number of times she's appeared in entertainment television cameos, even more so "than I dare say many big name actors and actresses."
> 
> In just the last four months, viewers have seen Obama do push-ups with Ellen DeGeneres, play tug o' war with Jimmy Fallon, laugh along with Jay Leno and David Letterman, dance on Disney's "iCarly," work out with "The Biggest Loser" contestants at the White House, appear at the BET Honors, smile on "Sesame Street" and chat about healthy school lunches with Rachael Ray.
> 
> Whether the appearances are sincere or just political is up for debate.* Democratic political strategist Doug Schoen suggested they were a little bit of both. *
> Michelle Obama becoming the most televised first lady | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Schoen has not been a Democrat since 1988. He is a Conservative these days, one o the worst types. And this is typical of FOX news to lie about someone's political affiliation.
> 
> The last time Doug Schoen actually supported a Democrat was in 1976-1980.
> 
> Nice try, FOX. Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well HE claims to be a Democratic strategist and has worked for the Democratic Party--never for the Republicans.  Where are you getting your information?
> 
> From Schoen's own website
> 
> 
> 
> Douglas E. Schoen has been one of the most influential Democratic campaign consultants for over thirty years. A founding partner and principle strategist for Penn, Schoen & Berland, he is widely recognized as one of the co-inventors of overnight polling. - See more at: Douglas E. Schoen - Author of Hopelessly Divided
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He worked for Evan Bayh's campaign.  You want to call him a  Republican?
Click to expand...


Doug Schoen left the Democratic party with George H.W. Bush's election in 1988. Doug Schoen has not voted for a Democrat since then. Doug Schoen was hired by FOX precisely because he claims to be a Democrat (he was a pollster for Jimmy Carter) but is not. Doug Schoen was the idiot douchebag "Democrat" who wrote the column that Obama should not run for re-election, there is no way he could win.

Douglas Schoen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Doug Schoen supported one single Democrat, in 2010, a DINO. Schoen claims to have worked for the Clinton campaign in 2008, but that is a lie. He wrote like 3 documents for her, that was it. Doug Schoen was responsible for (with John McCain's help) forming the PUMAs, claiming that the Hillary Clinton supporters would NOT vote for Obama on election day, but of course, they did. Anybody in my party who knows him knows that he is less than a DINO. And no one in my party even wants to get near him. For this reason, Doug Schoen does the FOX NEWS / NEWSMAX circuit, because other outlets refuse to hire him and FOX can use him as a "Democrat" who can bash the President.  It's all a scam.  He is making money off of lying about his party affiliation. It's that simple.


----------



## Statistikhengst

DriftingSand said:


> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:




You do, of course, realize that that is photoshopped, right? Or are you relying on a lie to bolster you argument, as so many Righties do?


----------



## Statistikhengst

BDBoop said:


> But you are correct in one thing. She is quite graceful and elegant.





DriftingSand said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that isn't Michelle in the picture?  Who is it then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're trying too hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. My bad.  Deep breath ... exhale ... relax ... So that isn't Michelle in the picture?  Who is it then?
Click to expand...



It's Michelle, but that's not the clothing she was wearing that day. She was superimposed onto that step scene so that she would look drastically out of place compared to her European counterparts, when in reality, on that day, she was actually wearing something very similar to them. Plus, the photoshopper decided to make her butt bigger.

Do discernment much?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie Kennedy might have been the mainstream's ideal wife simply because she conveniently ignored her husband's serial and perhaps criminal infidelity. The media was fully aware of Jack Kennedy's adulterous relationships so Jackie must have known that her husband couldn't keep his fly zipped. It's always open season for the mainstream media to attack republican politicians and their families. President Bush's daughters were targets for left wing investigative reporting and Sara Palin's family was the subject of left wing soap operas but the low information left seems acutely sensitive to the slightest criticism of Hussein Obama's family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh who are you kidding....the right has insulted each and every Democratic President and their family.....what's even worse, the right tries to go and find something to discredit them with and impeach them.....fortunately, their idiotic tactics don't get them anywhere, all they end up doing is spending taxpayer money with their wild goose chases and then they whine and bitch about how much money is being spent.....
Click to expand...


He went off his meds.


----------



## Stephanie

How much did the Democrats cost taxpayers over Valerie Plame?

but hey, it's only a waste when it was done to that dear Democrat Billy boy Clinton and now under Obama with investigating the abuse of the IRS

then we hear wails of, it's a witch hunt, a waste of monies


----------



## jillian

Dot Com said:


> rw hate, because of their shellacking in 2012 no doubt, is boiling over in this thread



they have zero understanding of why they lost, and will continue to lose national elections.


----------



## Geaux4it

Statistikhengst said:


> I have seen a lot of nasty stuff written about First Lady Michelle Obama in the last 6 years, it's pretty damned ugly and stupid, too.
> 
> There is even an ultra-whackazoid website dedicated to trashing her every move. I think it is called "Michelle's Mirror".
> 
> To combat this insanity, I want to take second and reflect on who our First Ladies have been and to say quite openly that I, as a Democrat, have liked all of the ones I have encountered live AND those over whom I have read a great deal.
> 
> A lot of shit has been thrown around over the costs incurred by First Ladies, but virtually all of them have incurred costs - this is very natural and EXPECTED perk that comes with the Presidency, and Presidents of both parties have made full use of this perk.
> 
> Currently, next to our current FLOTUS, Michelle Obama, there are five former First Ladies still living, thank goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Former First Lady Laura Bush (2001-2009), former First Lady Hillary Clinton (1993-2001), Former First Lady Barbara Bush (1989-1993) and former First Lady Rosalyn Carter (1977-1981)._ Not pictured: Nancy Reagan.
> 
> Each one of these ladies is a model of grace and excellence and kindness in her own unique way.
> 
> Maybe it would help were people to do less bitching and more reading. Want to know how the title as we know it came into being? Then read here:
> 
> First Lady of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Here is a complete listing of the FLOTUSes throughout our nation's history:
> 
> List of First Ladies of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Within the wiki is also a pretty good description of what a FLOTUS does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Lady of the United States is the hostess of the White House. The position is traditionally filled by the wife of the president of the United States, but, on occasion, the title has been applied to women who were not presidents wives, such as when the president was a bachelor or widower, or when the wife of the president was unable to fulfill the duties of the First Lady herself. *The First Lady is not an elected position; it carries no official duties and receives no salary. Nonetheless, she attends many official ceremonies and functions of state either along with or in place of the president.* Traditionally, the First Lady does not hold outside employment while occupying the office.[1] She has her own staff, including the White House Social Secretary, the Chief of Staff, the Press Secretary, the Chief Floral Designer, and the Executive Chef. The Office of the First Lady is also in charge of all social and ceremonial events of the White House, and is a branch of the Executive Office of the President.
> 
> According to the White House and the National First Ladies' Library, there have been forty-six First Ladies and forty-seven First Ladyships. This discrepancy exists because Grover Cleveland served two non-consecutive terms and is counted chronologically as both the twenty-second and the twenty-fourth president; his wife Frances Folsom Cleveland is also counted twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The White House website keeps bios of all of our First Ladies:
> 
> The First Ladies | The White House
> 
> And here is also a very good website for such:
> 
> First Ladies of the United States
> 
> 
> There is a lot of GOOD material about our First Ladies from the above links. I would recommend that you begin reading to see what interesting and unique and wonderful individuals they were.
> 
> I will start contributing material about each FLOTUS over the course of the year.
> 
> 
> But right now, I would like to say some kind (and historically accurate) things about First Ladies within most peoples' living memory.
> 
> Being born in 1963, the first FLOTUS I have in memory is Ladybird Johnson, but Jackie Onassis (formerly Kennedy) was still quite on the scene and very beloved.
> 
> *Jackie Kennedy* was a model of charm and grace an genteel-ness. I cannot imagine any person in the world wanting to say something nasty about that woman. Alone, having to bear the grief and loss of her husband, John Kennedy, should be enough to simply honor her and her fine memory.
> 
> *Ladybird Johnson* (Claudia Taylor Johnson) was a great lover of nature and she brought that love of nature with her into both the Vice-President's mansion and then into the White House. She is probably best known for her involvement in Head-Start for Pre-K kids.
> 
> *Pat Nixon* was a former High School teacher and lover of theater. In fact, she and Dick Nixon were cast in the same play and there they met and fell in love with each other. As FLOTUS, Pat Nixon worked tirelessly to get people to do volunteer service. She is also probably best known for inviting tons of people to non-denomination ecumenical church services every Sunday.
> 
> *Betty Ford* is one of my favorite First Ladies. Like Gerald Ford, she was a "lucky accident" for our nation. She was Gerald Ford's guiding hand in many matters. The two truly loved each other right through their last days on earth. She had to undergo breast cancer in 1974, and by going public about her cancer, she embolded a lot of women to get themselves checked out. Who knows how many lives Betty Ford saved by simply being an advocate for preventative medicine. Betty Ford also did our nation a big service by coming out as an ex-First Lady and admitting her own alcoholism - again, breaking a lot of tabus. Who knows how many lives Betty Ford may have saved by having been an advocate for getting treatment for alcoholism. And the Betty Ford clinic is still open today. What an incredible woman she was. I also believe that Betty Ford was the first FLOTUS ever to appear on a TV sitcom (or two). I believe she did a neat cameo either in the Bob Newhart show or the Mary Tyler Moore show - or both.
> 
> *Rosalyn Carter* tends to be forgotten some, mostly because she was a very quiet person. A skilled speaker, but a quiet, genteel person with a love of the fine arts, for which she advocated. Both she and then Second-Lady Joan Mondale were great lovers of the fine arts. I would wager that you cannot find even one mean or sour quote from Rosalyn Carter, who, like her husband, is a born-again Christian (Southern Baptist).
> 
> *Nancy Reagan* was the second divorcee in a row, after Betty Ford, to have married a future President in her second marriage. Those two lovely women together broke the tabu that a First Lady somehow could not be a divorcee. Considered aloof by many people, Nancy was anything but aloof. She was an intensely concentrated person and spent tons of time behind the scenes helping veterans and the homeless. She supported the foster Grandparent Program and wrote a book about it in 1982, the year I graduated from High School. She is probably best known for her "Just say no" to drugs program. I always liked and respected her.
> 
> Many saw *Barbara Bush* as the grandmother whom everyone wanted to have in their family. Barbara Bush advocated strongly for literacy programs. VERY STRONGLY. She was the first FLOTUS to advocate for public awareness about HIV/AIDS. I adore Barbara Bush and hopes she still lives a very long time.
> 
> With *Hillary Clinton*, a lot of "molds" were broken, or perhaps re-introduced. Hillary was on the campaign trail in 1992 for her husband Bill more than any other First Lady in our history. She made the first real attempts at Health Care Reform. Like Nancy Reagan before her, Mrs. Clinton wrote a book: "It takes a Village" (1996), for which she received a Grammy. She was and still is a strong advocate for women's issues. And of course, she is the only FLOTUS in history to go on to become a US Senator, a serious Presidential candidate, a Secretary of State and a likely presidential candidate again. I don't think that any FLOTUS in history has as high a name recognition or public profile like Hillary Clinton.
> 
> *Laura Bush* is one of the most charming FLOTUSes I have ever seen up close. I even got to shake her hand once. A truly nice person. Laura was the key force behind then President Bush's "No Child left behind" program. Laura Bush was a main supporter of women's rights in Afghanistan. She is the first FLOTUS ever to give the President's weekly radio address (November, 2001). Laura Bush is the most travelled FLOTUS in history, having visited all 50 states on behalf on the President and *73* foreign countries. She was on a foreign trip for 212 days out of her husband's 2-term presidency, a lot of it in Africa, having advocated for AIDS prevention and hunger prevention, causes that President Bush himself took up, to his great credit.  In spite of all sort of partisan strife from 2001-2009, I found Laura Bush to be a class act.  Just as I find the current FLOTUS.
> 
> I think that history will smile upon *Michelle Obama* for her "let's move" program to combat obesity, a real problem in the USA, and worldwide. Really not much more to say about her, she he is often in the news, as most FLOTUSes are during their time in the White House.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS*. She is doing nothing that other FLOTUSes have not done. She is filling the role of First Lady as we have seen other first ladies do. And I personally find that people who attack her must be serverely lacking in a lot of categories, not the least of which is sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some of the invited.
> 
> 
> 
> @AceRothstein ,       [MENTION=47870]Vigilante[/MENTION],       [MENTION=45693]American4Americ[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=39464]antiquity[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=35553]aris2chat[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=24076]Avorysuds[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=34109]beagle9[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=47248]bedowin62[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24619]Bill Angel[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44336]birddog[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=21616]blastoff[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25197]BlindBoo[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46834]Bombur[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=29100]bripat9643[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44706]Bumberclyde[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44680]Camp[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=14617]Cecilie1200[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=22617]chikenwing[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46975]Circle_Breaker[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=21503]Claudette[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25032]ClosedCaption[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=12120]Coloradomtnman[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46316]dannyboys[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22981]Defiant1[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39553]depotoo[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36589]DGS49[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=11393]DiamondDave[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42777]DigitalDrifter[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=32913]Disir[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20866]Dutch[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=30139]eflatminor[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22295]emilynghiem[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=35662]Erand7899[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=40418]farmorto4[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20411]ForeverYoung436[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42952]GISMYS[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27168]HereWeGoAgain[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=18867]HUGGY[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42934]hunarcy[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46539]Iceweasel[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45443]Impenitent[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=38243]irosie91[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22181]Jarhead[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=32813]JimBowie1958[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24535]jknowgood[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45702]kjw47[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20204]Kondor3[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=47727]korean[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=33282]LeftofLeft[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46773]Len[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=3254]Little-Acorn[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=19381]Lonestar_logic[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=46604]longly[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=7538]LordBrownTrout[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44252]MACAULAY[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=23094]martybegan[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=23819]MikeK[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45791]Mojo2[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22217]Mustang[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27234]natstew[/MENTION]  ,       [MENTION=16263]nodoginnafight[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=31215]Oldstyle[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=1996]onedomino[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42380]OriginalShroom[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=34176]plant[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39618]proudveteran06[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42379]Redfish[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=11710]Richard-H[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25033]RoccoR[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=46474]Ronin[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=37424]Rshermr[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=35716]SAYIT[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46796]shart_attack[/MENTION] , @@ShootSpeeders ,       [MENTION=44514]Silhouette[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36327]TheGreatGatsby[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46391]Theowl32[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42404]Vandalshandle[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20296]VaYank5150[/MENTION]       [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27324]whitehall[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=14367]YWN666[/MENTION]
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Some of the invited.



,        [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]        [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]        [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]        [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]        [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]        [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION] @NTG        [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]        [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]        [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]        [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]        [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]        [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]        [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]        [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]        [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]        [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]        [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]        [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]        [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]        [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]        [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]        [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]        [MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]       [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]


[/QUOTE]

Good thing I don't give negs or this would of been the first.   

-Geaux


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Vigilante said:


>



Hearing Hugo Chavez passed


----------



## Esmeralda

Stephanie said:


> How much did the Democrats cost taxpayers over Valerie Plame?
> 
> but hey, it's only a waste when it was done to that dear Democrat Billy boy Clinton and now under Obama with investigating the abuse of the IRS
> 
> then we hear wails of, it's a witch hunt, a waste of monies



Whatever it was, it wasn't anything near $80 dollars.


----------



## Stephanie

jillian said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> rw hate, because of their shellacking in 2012 no doubt, is boiling over in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have zero understanding of why they lost, and will continue to lose national elections.
Click to expand...


you people are hilarious...a Republican was president just six years ago for EIGHT years, yet you all act like it's been 100 years and it's because everyone now just loves loves loves the liberal/Democrat way..

If you're so loved why did you lose the house...THE PURSE...The people wised up there at least because they saw you Democrats were going to BANKRUPT our country so they gave the house to Republicans...TWICE...


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Book of Jeremiah

DriftingSand said:


> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:



I remember this photograph.  Syrenn posted it last year and I was looking at it and wondering why anyone would think the two women on left looked appopriately dressed.  They weren't.  They look like two high priced hookers coming up the steps of the Georgia Dome.  I'm sorry but I have to be honest with you here, Drifting Sand.  When it comes to politics?  These two wives are a reflection of their husbands and the clothing they select sends a powerful message.  ( wrong one )   

A daytime outfit with a sleeveless white top and a pink skirt with flats is preferable to what these two have on but I would have selected a nice Jackie O two piece suit for Michele Obama.  Still she is sending a far better message then the two on the left!  My 2 cents. 

- Jeri


----------



## Geaux4it

Jeremiah said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember this photograph.  Syrenn posted it last year and I was looking at it and wondering why anyone would think the two women on left looked appopriately dressed.  They weren't.  They look like two high priced hookers coming up the steps of the Georgia Dome.  I'm sorry but I have to be honest with you here, Drifting Sand.  When it comes to politics?  These two wives are a reflection of their husbands and the clothing they select sends a powerful message.  ( wrong one )
> 
> A daytime outfit with a sleeveless white top and a pink skirt with flats is preferable to what these two have on but I would have selected a nice Jackie O two piece suit for Michele Obama.  Still she is sending a far better message then the two on the left!  My 2 cents.
> 
> - Jeri
Click to expand...


Meh, I think the pink dress on the right requires the blue pill to bring Ralo' from parade rest to attention, the ones on the left, not so much  

-Geaux


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I'm sorry but they are there to represent their husbands.  Not Victoria Secret.   It is the type dress you seen in a Victoria Secret womens clothing catalog for their dresses.  ( although its obvious these are designer dresses - shoes )  It's poor taste.  Watch how Jolie dresses when she appears as an ambassador for the UN.   Look at her photo with Condi Rice.  That is how you present yourself in the world of politics.    She doesn't draw attention to herself.  She knows how to dress for the occasion.

  These two women?  Not so much.   The dresses are too tight.  The high heels belong in a nightclub.  It's too much.  That is what I see when I look at the photo.  Seductive clothing is a cry for attention.  Not the message a politicans wife should be sending.   Sorry.


----------



## Geaux4it

Jeremiah said:


> I'm sorry but they are there to represent their husbands.  Not Victoria Secret.   It is the type dress you seen in a Victoria Secret womens clothing catalog for their dresses.  ( although its obvious these are designer dresses - shoes )  It's poor taste.  Watch how Jolie dresses when she appears as an ambassador for the UN.   Look at her photo with Condi Rice.  That is how you present yourself in the world of politics.    She doesn't draw attention to herself.  She knows how to dress for the occasion.
> 
> These two women?  Not so much.   The dresses are too tight.  The high heels belong in a nightclub.  It's too much.  That is what I see when I look at the photo.  Seductive clothing is a cry for attention.  Not the message a politicans wife should be sending.   Sorry.



Maybe Obama will 'stain' their dresses. The new norm for Dem POTUS   

-Geaux


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Oy vey.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> How much did the Democrats cost taxpayers over Valerie Plame?
> 
> but hey, it's only a waste when it was done to that dear Democrat Billy boy Clinton and now under Obama with investigating the abuse of the IRS
> 
> then we hear wails of, it's a witch hunt, a waste of monies




And this somehow has to do with the topic of the OP, which is civility toward First Ladies?

Really?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Geaux4it said:


> Good thing I don't give negs or this would of been the first.
> 
> -Geaux




Why? Because the OP encourages people to be civil? Really?


Wow...


----------



## bodecea

Geaux4it said:


>



And...?  You still going by the story that Michelle was upset?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> rw hate, because of their shellacking in 2012 no doubt, is boiling over in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have zero understanding of why they lost, and will continue to lose national elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you people are hilarious...a Republican was president just six years ago for EIGHT years, yet you all act like it's been 100 years and it's because everyone now just loves loves loves the liberal/Democrat way..
> 
> If you're so loved why did you lose the house...THE PURSE...The people wised up there at least because they saw you Democrats were going to BANKRUPT our country so they gave the house to Republicans...TWICE...
Click to expand...


If you are going to show your ass and go off topic about mid-term elections when this thread is about First Ladies, you might as well learn some electoral history in the process:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/elect...pared-to-presidential-terms-1855-present.html


----------



## Two Thumbs

NO Reporters Will Be Allowed On 5-Star Mooch's Vacation To China...

I don't know any first lady that tried to force her image of a lifestyle on me or push a tyrannical agenda like Micheal

well, Hillary did try to push her idiotic idea of health care on us


----------



## Jroc

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the Democrats cost taxpayers over Valerie Plame?
> 
> but hey, it's only a waste when it was done to that dear Democrat Billy boy Clinton and now under Obama with investigating the abuse of the IRS
> 
> then we hear wails of, it's a witch hunt, a waste of monies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this somehow has to do with the topic of the OP, which is civility toward First Ladies?
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...


Sorry but it's hard for me to be civil when Barack Obama is in the process of changing the United States of America into something else, while people are suffering because of that fact and while he and his family live like royalty. Sorry... Maybe they can send a separate plane for the dog again..Helicopter ..whatever


----------



## Stephanie

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have zero understanding of why they lost, and will continue to lose national elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you people are hilarious...a Republican was president just six years ago for EIGHT years, yet you all act like it's been 100 years and it's because everyone now just loves loves loves the liberal/Democrat way..
> 
> If you're so loved why did you lose the house...THE PURSE...The people wised up there at least because they saw you Democrats were going to BANKRUPT our country so they gave the house to Republicans...TWICE...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are going to show your ass and go off topic about mid-term elections when this thread is about First Ladies, you might as well learn some electoral history in the process:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/elect...pared-to-presidential-terms-1855-present.html
Click to expand...


I'll go where I like...and I was replying to someone else...now just because you started the whiney thread doesn't mean you are the whiny police of it...so go stick your head up where you keep it stored speaking of asses...and that civility thing you were whining about? yeah that flew out your ass too eh?


----------



## Vigilante

Always a Lady!


----------



## jillian

^^^^

Obama deranged wackadoodle


----------



## Stephanie

jillian said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Obama deranged wackadoodle



tissue?


----------



## jillian

Geaux4it said:


> Meh, I think the pink dress on the right requires the blue pill to bring Ralo' from parade rest to attention, the ones on the left, not so much
> 
> -Geaux



luckily no one cares what you think of the first lady's sexuality. that isn't what she's there for. 

but I guess in rightwingnutworld where palin is considered an appropriate representative of "the base", it'snot surprising tha the misogynists denigrate anyone who isn't a centerfold.

not that they'd ever get a centerfold either.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> you people are hilarious...a Republican was president just six years ago for EIGHT years, yet you all act like it's been 100 years and it's because everyone now just loves loves loves the liberal/Democrat way..
> 
> If you're so loved why did you lose the house...THE PURSE...The people wised up there at least because they saw you Democrats were going to BANKRUPT our country so they gave the house to Republicans...TWICE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to show your ass and go off topic about mid-term elections when this thread is about First Ladies, you might as well learn some electoral history in the process:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/elect...pared-to-presidential-terms-1855-present.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll go where I like...and I was replying to someone else...now just because you started the whiney thread doesn't mean you are the whiny police of it...so go stick your head up where you keep it stored speaking of asses...and that civility thing you were whining about? yeah that flew out your ass too eh?
Click to expand...


Poor Stephanie, she just whines on and whines on and whines on, goes off topic, rants and crys like a four year old. So much anger in her.

Tsk. Tsk.


It is totally entertaining!

Oh, and btw, I go where I like, too. And I will remember to do that with you very often now...


----------



## Moonglow

Two Thumbs said:


> NO Reporters Will Be Allowed On 5-Star Mooch's Vacation To China...
> 
> I don't know any first lady that tried to force her image of a lifestyle on me or push a tyrannical agenda like Micheal
> 
> well, Hillary did try to push her idiotic idea of health care on us



So tyrannical to suggest healthy eating habits, I think Hitler came up with that one to destroy human lives...


----------



## Vigilante

jillian said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Obama deranged wackadoodle



Idiot that believes Kentucky is Oklahoma!!!


----------



## Vigilante

Moonglow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO Reporters Will Be Allowed On 5-Star Mooch's Vacation To China...
> 
> I don't know any first lady that tried to force her image of a lifestyle on me or push a tyrannical agenda like Micheal
> 
> well, Hillary did try to push her idiotic idea of health care on us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tyrannical to suggest healthy eating habits, I think Hitler came up with that one to destroy human lives...
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephanie

someone should make a photo shop of Michelle in a bathing suit holding a gun like they did with Sarah Palin...

notice they didn't label that PDS

hypocrites every last one of you Obot cult memebers


----------



## SAYIT

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - apparently I missed a newscast. Who are you thinking is actually the most powerful?
> 
> And I'm betting the name you come up with isn't in the free world.
> 
> It does make a difference, because I sure as shit wouldn't want to live in Russia. I'm pretty sure there's a good reason my dad is first generation Russian-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you did miss a newscast. He is laughed at. He is a joke. And he damn sure in not the most powerful man in the world. Gimme a break. And the way things are going now, Russia is looking a helluvalot more interesting with a powerful man at the helm instead of the weakling schmuck we have at ours.
> 
> Don't like my opinion? Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> The office of the President of the United States of America - no matter who sits there, is the most powerful office in our world and has undeniably been so since at least 1945.
> 
> You want to think Obama is weak? Fine, your thing.
> 
> But he is the CIC of our armed forces and he is in possession of the nuclear codes.
> 
> And you can bet that Putin is already having second thoughts.
> 
> Where the fuck did all this sniping come from?
> 
> Damn.
Click to expand...


Uh ... ask the OP.


----------



## Kondor3

Stephanie said:


> someone should make a photo shop of Michelle in a bathing suit holding a gun like they did with Sarah Palin...
> 
> notice they didn't label that PDS
> 
> hypocrites every last one of you Obot cult memebers


What's left of the _Orgasmic ObamaBot_ cult is beginning to look a little ridiculous.


----------



## Stephanie

Kondor3 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone should make a photo shop of Michelle in a bathing suit holding a gun like they did with Sarah Palin...
> 
> notice they didn't label that PDS
> 
> hypocrites every last one of you Obot cult memebers
> 
> 
> 
> What's left of the _Orgasmic ObamaBot_ cult is beginning to look a little ridiculous.
Click to expand...


isn't that the truth
and go through this thread and see all THEIR civility towards others here...typical though, demand others show civility while the call everyone asses, racist, blah blah

they've become jokes


----------



## Kondor3

Stephanie said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone should make a photo shop of Michelle in a bathing suit holding a gun like they did with Sarah Palin...
> 
> notice they didn't label that PDS
> 
> hypocrites every last one of you Obot cult memebers
> 
> 
> 
> What's left of the _Orgasmic ObamaBot_ cult is beginning to look a little ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> isn't that the truth
> and go through this thread and see all THEIR civility towards others here...typical though, demand others show civility while the call everyone asses, racist, blah blah
> 
> they've become jokes
Click to expand...

Mixed feelings on that one.

I voted for the guy both times... and had Buyer's Remorse before I even walked out of the booth...

More like voting against McSame (2008) and Mittens (2012) than for Obumble...

But, I was never an ObamaBot, and think Fearless Leader is _almost_ as lame and dangerous as either of his two former opponents...

There were vast numbers of Sheeple who drank the Kool-Aid and became Bots in 2008... mostly Kollege Kiddies and Folks of Color and Guilty White Liberals and Democratic Party Hacks...

But enthusiasm waned after 4 years with a Rookie Junior Senator from Illinois at the helm and the ranks of the ObamaBots had shrunken dramatically by 2012, and we no longer saw the same gushing and hysterical frenzy that we'd seen in the 2008 election and its run-up...

Throughout all of this, we've had Michelle ("_I'm proud of my country now for the first time in my life_") Obama and her largely unremarkable and unnoticed career as FLOTUS.

I'm no Michelle fan, and, judging as a guy, I just don't think she's all-that-attractive, nor all-that-effective as a FLOTUS, but I'm 'Old School' in this regard, and willing to refrain from indulging in the worst and most vicious of the brick-throwing at her... I tend to lay-off the families of Public Folk as a matter of practice and good manners...

Just don't engage me in conversation comparing her to Carla Bruni Sarkozy (those old scowl-pics between First Ladies some years ago) or I may weaken and say something favorable to Carla that would make a liar out of me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





----- turns off '_Shallow Guy Chick-Judging_' switch and runs for cover -----


----------



## Hossfly

jillian said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> rw hate, because of their shellacking in 2012 no doubt, is boiling over in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have zero understanding of why they lost, and will continue to lose national elections.
Click to expand...

True and all the while this country is being flushed down the toilet. Am I the only one able to see this?


----------



## SAYIT

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the Democrats cost taxpayers over Valerie Plame?
> 
> but hey, it's only a waste when it was done to that dear Democrat Billy boy Clinton and now under Obama with investigating the abuse of the IRS
> 
> then we hear wails of, it's a witch hunt, a waste of monies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this somehow has to do with the topic of the OP, which is civility toward First Ladies?
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...


I'm no fan of Steph but that's a cheap shot. Her lame post was a direct response to a post (which you cut out) about money wasted on the Bill Clinton witch-hunt. I can't seem to find your "off-topic" complaint about that one. Somewhere along the way you, like so many others, lost sight of the focus of this thread ... CIVILITY.


----------



## namvet

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...?  You still going by the story that Michelle was upset?
Click to expand...


yeah she was. 

payin' attention here?? if looks could kill







stay way from my man you white whore





now she's between em. and the mack daddy is pissed cause he got no white pussy. tsk tsk





kiss and make up??? un hand me you jive ass black trash !!!


----------



## Stephanie

SAYIT said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the Democrats cost taxpayers over Valerie Plame?
> 
> but hey, it's only a waste when it was done to that dear Democrat Billy boy Clinton and now under Obama with investigating the abuse of the IRS
> 
> then we hear wails of, it's a witch hunt, a waste of monies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this somehow has to do with the topic of the OP, which is civility toward First Ladies?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no fan of Steph but that's a cheap shot. Her lame post was a direct response to a post (which you cut out) about money wasted on the Bill Clinton witch-hunt. I can't seem to find your "off-topic" complaint about that one. Somewhere along the way you, like so many others, lost sight of the focus of this thread ... CIVILITY.
Click to expand...


Thank you dear
all of us here don't have to see eye to eye on everything to show some sense of civility.....


----------



## Kondor3

Hossfly said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> rw hate, because of their shellacking in 2012 no doubt, is boiling over in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have zero understanding of why they lost, and will continue to lose national elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True and all the while this country is being flushed down the toilet. Am I the only one able to see this?
Click to expand...

Hang in there, Hoss.. January 20, 2017 will be here before you know it... and the Obamas will be history... both Fearless Leader *AND* the present FLOTUS.

The likely Democratic loss of the Senate in November 2014, coupled with continued Republican ownership of the House, should reduce Obumble to true Lame Duck status, once the new Congress is sworn-in, in January 2015.

Help is on the way.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Statistikhengst said:


> I have seen a lot of nasty stuff written about First Lady Michelle Obama in the last 6 years, it's pretty damned ugly and stupid, too.
> 
> There is even an ultra-whackazoid website dedicated to trashing her every move. I think it is called "Michelle's Mirror".
> 
> To combat this insanity, I want to take second and reflect on who our First Ladies have been and to say quite openly that I, as a Democrat, have liked all of the ones I have encountered live AND those over whom I have read a great deal.
> 
> A lot of shit has been thrown around over the costs incurred by First Ladies, but virtually all of them have incurred costs - this is very natural and EXPECTED perk that comes with the Presidency, and Presidents of both parties have made full use of this perk.
> 
> Currently, next to our current FLOTUS, Michelle Obama, there are five former First Ladies still living, thank goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Former First Lady Laura Bush (2001-2009), former First Lady Hillary Clinton (1993-2001), Former First Lady Barbara Bush (1989-1993) and former First Lady Rosalyn Carter (1977-1981)._ Not pictured: Nancy Reagan.
> 
> Each one of these ladies is a model of grace and excellence and kindness in her own unique way.
> 
> Maybe it would help were people to do less bitching and more reading. Want to know how the title as we know it came into being? Then read here:
> 
> First Lady of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Here is a complete listing of the FLOTUSes throughout our nation's history:
> 
> List of First Ladies of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Within the wiki is also a pretty good description of what a FLOTUS does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Lady of the United States is the hostess of the White House. The position is traditionally filled by the wife of the president of the United States, but, on occasion, the title has been applied to women who were not presidents wives, such as when the president was a bachelor or widower, or when the wife of the president was unable to fulfill the duties of the First Lady herself. *The First Lady is not an elected position; it carries no official duties and receives no salary. Nonetheless, she attends many official ceremonies and functions of state either along with or in place of the president.* Traditionally, the First Lady does not hold outside employment while occupying the office.[1] She has her own staff, including the White House Social Secretary, the Chief of Staff, the Press Secretary, the Chief Floral Designer, and the Executive Chef. The Office of the First Lady is also in charge of all social and ceremonial events of the White House, and is a branch of the Executive Office of the President.
> 
> According to the White House and the National First Ladies' Library, there have been forty-six First Ladies and forty-seven First Ladyships. This discrepancy exists because Grover Cleveland served two non-consecutive terms and is counted chronologically as both the twenty-second and the twenty-fourth president; his wife Frances Folsom Cleveland is also counted twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The White House website keeps bios of all of our First Ladies:
> 
> The First Ladies | The White House
> 
> And here is also a very good website for such:
> 
> First Ladies of the United States
> 
> 
> There is a lot of GOOD material about our First Ladies from the above links. I would recommend that you begin reading to see what interesting and unique and wonderful individuals they were.
> 
> I will start contributing material about each FLOTUS over the course of the year.
> 
> 
> But right now, I would like to say some kind (and historically accurate) things about First Ladies within most peoples' living memory.
> 
> Being born in 1963, the first FLOTUS I have in memory is Ladybird Johnson, but Jackie Onassis (formerly Kennedy) was still quite on the scene and very beloved.
> 
> *Jackie Kennedy* was a model of charm and grace an genteel-ness. I cannot imagine any person in the world wanting to say something nasty about that woman. Alone, having to bear the grief and loss of her husband, John Kennedy, should be enough to simply honor her and her fine memory.
> 
> *Ladybird Johnson* (Claudia Taylor Johnson) was a great lover of nature and she brought that love of nature with her into both the Vice-President's mansion and then into the White House. She is probably best known for her involvement in Head-Start for Pre-K kids.
> 
> *Pat Nixon* was a former High School teacher and lover of theater. In fact, she and Dick Nixon were cast in the same play and there they met and fell in love with each other. As FLOTUS, Pat Nixon worked tirelessly to get people to do volunteer service. She is also probably best known for inviting tons of people to non-denomination ecumenical church services every Sunday.
> 
> *Betty Ford* is one of my favorite First Ladies. Like Gerald Ford, she was a "lucky accident" for our nation. She was Gerald Ford's guiding hand in many matters. The two truly loved each other right through their last days on earth. She had to undergo breast cancer in 1974, and by going public about her cancer, she embolded a lot of women to get themselves checked out. Who knows how many lives Betty Ford saved by simply being an advocate for preventative medicine. Betty Ford also did our nation a big service by coming out as an ex-First Lady and admitting her own alcoholism - again, breaking a lot of tabus. Who knows how many lives Betty Ford may have saved by having been an advocate for getting treatment for alcoholism. And the Betty Ford clinic is still open today. What an incredible woman she was. I also believe that Betty Ford was the first FLOTUS ever to appear on a TV sitcom (or two). I believe she did a neat cameo either in the Bob Newhart show or the Mary Tyler Moore show - or both.
> 
> *Rosalyn Carter* tends to be forgotten some, mostly because she was a very quiet person. A skilled speaker, but a quiet, genteel person with a love of the fine arts, for which she advocated. Both she and then Second-Lady Joan Mondale were great lovers of the fine arts. I would wager that you cannot find even one mean or sour quote from Rosalyn Carter, who, like her husband, is a born-again Christian (Southern Baptist).
> 
> *Nancy Reagan* was the second divorcee in a row, after Betty Ford, to have married a future President in her second marriage. Those two lovely women together broke the tabu that a First Lady somehow could not be a divorcee. Considered aloof by many people, Nancy was anything but aloof. She was an intensely concentrated person and spent tons of time behind the scenes helping veterans and the homeless. She supported the foster Grandparent Program and wrote a book about it in 1982, the year I graduated from High School. She is probably best known for her "Just say no" to drugs program. I always liked and respected her.
> 
> Many saw *Barbara Bush* as the grandmother whom everyone wanted to have in their family. Barbara Bush advocated strongly for literacy programs. VERY STRONGLY. She was the first FLOTUS to advocate for public awareness about HIV/AIDS. I adore Barbara Bush and hopes she still lives a very long time.
> 
> With *Hillary Clinton*, a lot of "molds" were broken, or perhaps re-introduced. Hillary was on the campaign trail in 1992 for her husband Bill more than any other First Lady in our history. She made the first real attempts at Health Care Reform. Like Nancy Reagan before her, Mrs. Clinton wrote a book: "It takes a Village" (1996), for which she received a Grammy. She was and still is a strong advocate for women's issues. And of course, she is the only FLOTUS in history to go on to become a US Senator, a serious Presidential candidate, a Secretary of State and a likely presidential candidate again. I don't think that any FLOTUS in history has as high a name recognition or public profile like Hillary Clinton.
> 
> *Laura Bush* is one of the most charming FLOTUSes I have ever seen up close. I even got to shake her hand once. A truly nice person. Laura was the key force behind then President Bush's "No Child left behind" program. Laura Bush was a main supporter of women's rights in Afghanistan. She is the first FLOTUS ever to give the President's weekly radio address (November, 2001). Laura Bush is the most travelled FLOTUS in history, having visited all 50 states on behalf on the President and *73* foreign countries. She was on a foreign trip for 212 days out of her husband's 2-term presidency, a lot of it in Africa, having advocated for AIDS prevention and hunger prevention, causes that President Bush himself took up, to his great credit.  In spite of all sort of partisan strife from 2001-2009, I found Laura Bush to be a class act.  Just as I find the current FLOTUS.
> 
> I think that history will smile upon *Michelle Obama* for her "let's move" program to combat obesity, a real problem in the USA, and worldwide. Really not much more to say about her, she he is often in the news, as most FLOTUSes are during their time in the White House.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS*. She is doing nothing that other FLOTUSes have not done. She is filling the role of First Lady as we have seen other first ladies do. And I personally find that people who attack her must be serverely lacking in a lot of categories, not the least of which is sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some of the invited.
> 
> 
> 
> @AceRothstein ,       [MENTION=47870]Vigilante[/MENTION],       [MENTION=45693]American4Americ[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=39464]antiquity[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=35553]aris2chat[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=24076]Avorysuds[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=34109]beagle9[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=47248]bedowin62[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24619]Bill Angel[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44336]birddog[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=21616]blastoff[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25197]BlindBoo[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46834]Bombur[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=29100]bripat9643[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44706]Bumberclyde[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44680]Camp[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=14617]Cecilie1200[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=22617]chikenwing[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46975]Circle_Breaker[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=21503]Claudette[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25032]ClosedCaption[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=12120]Coloradomtnman[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46316]dannyboys[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22981]Defiant1[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39553]depotoo[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36589]DGS49[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=11393]DiamondDave[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42777]DigitalDrifter[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=32913]Disir[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20866]Dutch[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=30139]eflatminor[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22295]emilynghiem[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=35662]Erand7899[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=40418]farmorto4[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20411]ForeverYoung436[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42952]GISMYS[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27168]HereWeGoAgain[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=18867]HUGGY[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42934]hunarcy[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46539]Iceweasel[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45443]Impenitent[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=38243]irosie91[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22181]Jarhead[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=32813]JimBowie1958[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24535]jknowgood[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45702]kjw47[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20204]Kondor3[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=47727]korean[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=33282]LeftofLeft[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46773]Len[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=3254]Little-Acorn[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=19381]Lonestar_logic[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=46604]longly[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=7538]LordBrownTrout[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44252]MACAULAY[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=23094]martybegan[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=23819]MikeK[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45791]Mojo2[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22217]Mustang[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27234]natstew[/MENTION]  ,       [MENTION=16263]nodoginnafight[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=31215]Oldstyle[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=1996]onedomino[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42380]OriginalShroom[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=34176]plant[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39618]proudveteran06[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42379]Redfish[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=11710]Richard-H[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25033]RoccoR[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=46474]Ronin[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=37424]Rshermr[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=35716]SAYIT[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46796]shart_attack[/MENTION] , @@ShootSpeeders ,       [MENTION=44514]Silhouette[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36327]TheGreatGatsby[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46391]Theowl32[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42404]Vandalshandle[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20296]VaYank5150[/MENTION]       [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27324]whitehall[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=14367]YWN666[/MENTION]
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Some of the invited.



,        [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]        [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]        [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]        [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]        [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]        [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION] @NTG        [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]        [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]        [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]        [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]        [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]        [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]        [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]        [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]        [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]        [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]        [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]        [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]        [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]        [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]        [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]        [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]        [MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]       [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]


[/QUOTE]

Going after a politician's spouse, kids, or other family is cheap. But, if the spouse or family are politically involved and active than criticisms based on that activity is fair game. Though I don't spend any time at all involving myself with Mrs. Obama's activities, I watch the news and am aware she does in fact involve herself in policy matters. So if I were to have an objection or complaint about her positions thusly, criticizing her for them is I think perfectly fair. Beyond specific policy complaints however isn't fair.


----------



## R.D.

Jeremiah said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember this photograph.  Syrenn posted it last year and I was looking at it and wondering why anyone would think the two women on left looked appopriately dressed.  They weren't.  They look like two high priced hookers coming up the steps of the Georgia Dome.  I'm sorry but I have to be honest with you here, Drifting Sand.  When it comes to politics?  These two wives are a reflection of their husbands and the clothing they select sends a powerful message.  ( wrong one )
> 
> A daytime outfit with a sleeveless white top and a pink skirt with flats is preferable to what these two have on but I would have selected a nice Jackie O two piece suit for Michele Obama.  Still she is sending a far better message then the two on the left!  My 2 cents.
> 
> - Jeri
Click to expand...


That photo is fake.

Michelle's outfit is with her girls on a casual outing.   Do you think she looks like a hooker here?  Or that she reflects poorly on her husband?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Versus how celebs dress now, what's a hooker look like anymore?


----------



## Foxfyre

Delta4Embassy said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a lot of nasty stuff written about First Lady Michelle Obama in the last 6 years, it's pretty damned ugly and stupid, too.
> 
> There is even an ultra-whackazoid website dedicated to trashing her every move. I think it is called "Michelle's Mirror".
> 
> To combat this insanity, I want to take second and reflect on who our First Ladies have been and to say quite openly that I, as a Democrat, have liked all of the ones I have encountered live AND those over whom I have read a great deal.
> 
> A lot of shit has been thrown around over the costs incurred by First Ladies, but virtually all of them have incurred costs - this is very natural and EXPECTED perk that comes with the Presidency, and Presidents of both parties have made full use of this perk.
> 
> Currently, next to our current FLOTUS, Michelle Obama, there are five former First Ladies still living, thank goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Former First Lady Laura Bush (2001-2009), former First Lady Hillary Clinton (1993-2001), Former First Lady Barbara Bush (1989-1993) and former First Lady Rosalyn Carter (1977-1981)._ Not pictured: Nancy Reagan.
> 
> Each one of these ladies is a model of grace and excellence and kindness in her own unique way.
> 
> Maybe it would help were people to do less bitching and more reading. Want to know how the title as we know it came into being? Then read here:
> 
> First Lady of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Here is a complete listing of the FLOTUSes throughout our nation's history:
> 
> List of First Ladies of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Within the wiki is also a pretty good description of what a FLOTUS does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Lady of the United States is the hostess of the White House. The position is traditionally filled by the wife of the president of the United States, but, on occasion, the title has been applied to women who were not presidents&#8217; wives, such as when the president was a bachelor or widower, or when the wife of the president was unable to fulfill the duties of the First Lady herself. *The First Lady is not an elected position; it carries no official duties and receives no salary. Nonetheless, she attends many official ceremonies and functions of state either along with or in place of the president.* Traditionally, the First Lady does not hold outside employment while occupying the office.[1] She has her own staff, including the White House Social Secretary, the Chief of Staff, the Press Secretary, the Chief Floral Designer, and the Executive Chef. The Office of the First Lady is also in charge of all social and ceremonial events of the White House, and is a branch of the Executive Office of the President.
> 
> According to the White House and the National First Ladies' Library, there have been forty-six First Ladies and forty-seven First Ladyships. This discrepancy exists because Grover Cleveland served two non-consecutive terms and is counted chronologically as both the twenty-second and the twenty-fourth president; his wife Frances Folsom Cleveland is also counted twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The White House website keeps bios of all of our First Ladies:
> 
> The First Ladies | The White House
> 
> And here is also a very good website for such:
> 
> First Ladies of the United States
> 
> 
> There is a lot of GOOD material about our First Ladies from the above links. I would recommend that you begin reading to see what interesting and unique and wonderful individuals they were.
> 
> I will start contributing material about each FLOTUS over the course of the year.
> 
> 
> But right now, I would like to say some kind (and historically accurate) things about First Ladies within most peoples' living memory.
> 
> Being born in 1963, the first FLOTUS I have in memory is Ladybird Johnson, but Jackie Onassis (formerly Kennedy) was still quite on the scene and very beloved.
> 
> *Jackie Kennedy* was a model of charm and grace an genteel-ness. I cannot imagine any person in the world wanting to say something nasty about that woman. Alone, having to bear the grief and loss of her husband, John Kennedy, should be enough to simply honor her and her fine memory.
> 
> *Ladybird Johnson* (Claudia Taylor Johnson) was a great lover of nature and she brought that love of nature with her into both the Vice-President's mansion and then into the White House. She is probably best known for her involvement in Head-Start for Pre-K kids.
> 
> *Pat Nixon* was a former High School teacher and lover of theater. In fact, she and Dick Nixon were cast in the same play and there they met and fell in love with each other. As FLOTUS, Pat Nixon worked tirelessly to get people to do volunteer service. She is also probably best known for inviting tons of people to non-denomination ecumenical church services every Sunday.
> 
> *Betty Ford* is one of my favorite First Ladies. Like Gerald Ford, she was a "lucky accident" for our nation. She was Gerald Ford's guiding hand in many matters. The two truly loved each other right through their last days on earth. She had to undergo breast cancer in 1974, and by going public about her cancer, she embolded a lot of women to get themselves checked out. Who knows how many lives Betty Ford saved by simply being an advocate for preventative medicine. Betty Ford also did our nation a big service by coming out as an ex-First Lady and admitting her own alcoholism - again, breaking a lot of tabus. Who knows how many lives Betty Ford may have saved by having been an advocate for getting treatment for alcoholism. And the Betty Ford clinic is still open today. What an incredible woman she was. I also believe that Betty Ford was the first FLOTUS ever to appear on a TV sitcom (or two). I believe she did a neat cameo either in the Bob Newhart show or the Mary Tyler Moore show - or both.
> 
> *Rosalyn Carter* tends to be forgotten some, mostly because she was a very quiet person. A skilled speaker, but a quiet, genteel person with a love of the fine arts, for which she advocated. Both she and then Second-Lady Joan Mondale were great lovers of the fine arts. I would wager that you cannot find even one mean or sour quote from Rosalyn Carter, who, like her husband, is a born-again Christian (Southern Baptist).
> 
> *Nancy Reagan* was the second divorcee in a row, after Betty Ford, to have married a future President in her second marriage. Those two lovely women together broke the tabu that a First Lady somehow could not be a divorcee. Considered aloof by many people, Nancy was anything but aloof. She was an intensely concentrated person and spent tons of time behind the scenes helping veterans and the homeless. She supported the foster Grandparent Program and wrote a book about it in 1982, the year I graduated from High School. She is probably best known for her "Just say no" to drugs program. I always liked and respected her.
> 
> Many saw *Barbara Bush* as the grandmother whom everyone wanted to have in their family. Barbara Bush advocated strongly for literacy programs. VERY STRONGLY. She was the first FLOTUS to advocate for public awareness about HIV/AIDS. I adore Barbara Bush and hopes she still lives a very long time.
> 
> With *Hillary Clinton*, a lot of "molds" were broken, or perhaps re-introduced. Hillary was on the campaign trail in 1992 for her husband Bill more than any other First Lady in our history. She made the first real attempts at Health Care Reform. Like Nancy Reagan before her, Mrs. Clinton wrote a book: "It takes a Village" (1996), for which she received a Grammy. She was and still is a strong advocate for women's issues. And of course, she is the only FLOTUS in history to go on to become a US Senator, a serious Presidential candidate, a Secretary of State and a likely presidential candidate again. I don't think that any FLOTUS in history has as high a name recognition or public profile like Hillary Clinton.
> 
> *Laura Bush* is one of the most charming FLOTUSes I have ever seen up close. I even got to shake her hand once. A truly nice person. Laura was the key force behind then President Bush's "No Child left behind" program. Laura Bush was a main supporter of women's rights in Afghanistan. She is the first FLOTUS ever to give the President's weekly radio address (November, 2001). Laura Bush is the most travelled FLOTUS in history, having visited all 50 states on behalf on the President and *73* foreign countries. She was on a foreign trip for 212 days out of her husband's 2-term presidency, a lot of it in Africa, having advocated for AIDS prevention and hunger prevention, causes that President Bush himself took up, to his great credit.  In spite of all sort of partisan strife from 2001-2009, I found Laura Bush to be a class act.  Just as I find the current FLOTUS.
> 
> I think that history will smile upon *Michelle Obama* for her "let's move" program to combat obesity, a real problem in the USA, and worldwide. Really not much more to say about her, she he is often in the news, as most FLOTUSes are during their time in the White House.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS*. She is doing nothing that other FLOTUSes have not done. She is filling the role of First Lady as we have seen other first ladies do. And I personally find that people who attack her must be serverely lacking in a lot of categories, not the least of which is sanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Going after a politician's spouse, kids, or other family is cheap. But, if the spouse or family are politically involved and active than criticisms based on that activity is fair game. Though I don't spend any time at all involving myself with Mrs. Obama's activities, I watch the news and am aware she does in fact involve herself in policy matters. So if I were to have an objection or complaint about her positions thusly, criticizing her for them is I think perfectly fair. Beyond specific policy complaints however isn't fair.
Click to expand...


I have no objection to criticism of what any public figure says and does.  If Michelle Obama says something publicly that I object to, it is certainly fair game to criticize what she says.  If I think it unseemly for the First Family to take lavish vacations or throw million dollar parties on our dime when the economy is struggling as it is and so many people are suffering, then I see no reason that should not be criticized.

But when the criticism is not for their words or their behavior, but becomes hateful, vulgar characterization of them personally, that is just wrong as it is wrong to do to any person.  It is schoolyard stuff and anybody who engages in it immediately lowers their IQ as far as they appear to most others.

But sheesh people.  Is there some way to get the spoiler mention tag off this thread so we don't get a notice every time somebody posts to it?


----------



## Hossfly

Ever wonder where all those bright red snouts and busted veins in Congress and Government come from? In 2013 the taxpayers footed the bill for $1.5 million for booze in Washington. Liquor flows freely in the White House too. Gotta keep those lobbyists contented and happy.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I would also request the spoiler tag be removed.


----------



## R.D.

Foxfyre said:
			
		

> I have no objection to criticism of what any public figure says and does. If Michelle Obama says something publicly that I object to, it is certainly fair game to criticize what she says. If I think it unseemly for the First Family to take lavish vacations or throw million dollar parties on our dime when the economy is struggling as it is and so many people are suffering, then I see no reason that should not be criticized.
> 
> But when the criticism is not for their words or their behavior, but becomes hateful, vulgar characterization of them personally, that is just wrong as it is wrong to do to any person. It is schoolyard stuff and anybody who engages in it immediately lowers their IQ as far as they appear to most others.



There's the rub.  

Criticism of her actions is met with the same hostility as those who tweak her fans with obnoxious posts


----------



## Foxfyre

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no objection to criticism of what any public figure says and does. If Michelle Obama says something publicly that I object to, it is certainly fair game to criticize what she says. If I think it unseemly for the First Family to take lavish vacations or throw million dollar parties on our dime when the economy is struggling as it is and so many people are suffering, then I see no reason that should not be criticized.
> 
> But when the criticism is not for their words or their behavior, but becomes hateful, vulgar characterization of them personally, that is just wrong as it is wrong to do to any person. It is schoolyard stuff and anybody who engages in it immediately lowers their IQ as far as they appear to most others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's the rub.
> 
> Criticism of her actions is met with the same hostility as those who tweak her fans with obnoxious posts
Click to expand...


Yes.  I am just as repulsed by those on both the left and right who engage in that kind of stuff.  I can usually love the person even when they lower themselves to that kind of hateful rhetoric, but it is very hard to respect that.  The blind hatred and bigotry and prejudice directed at people who see things differently than we do seems to be a phenomenon of our time.  The absurd accusations, for instance, that 'conservatives hate and resist equal treatment for blacks, women, workers etc.' is offensive and stupid to me just as is those who make blanket accusations of liberals of all kinds of hateful things.

It is one thing to say that conservative policy hurts women because. . . .and then make your case. . . but something quite different to say conservatives have a war against women.   It is one thing to say that liberal policy is racist and hurts black people because. . . .but something quite different to say liberals are racists who hate black people.  Proposed or implemented policy is not the same thing as motive though sometimes it is fair game to suggest a motive for certain kinds of policy.

But is it necessary to characterize Michelle Obama or a Sarah Palin or a Michelle Bachmann or a Hillary Clinton in most unkind terms in order to criticize something they said that (the rhetorical) you think merits criticism?







And when that kind of stupidity


----------



## Dot Com

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Schoen has not been a Democrat since 1988. He is a Conservative these days, one o the worst types. And this is typical of FOX news to lie about someone's political affiliation.
> 
> The last time Doug Schoen actually supported a Democrat was in 1976-1980.
> 
> Nice try, FOX. Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well HE claims to be a Democratic strategist and has worked for the Democratic Party--never for the Republicans.  Where are you getting your information?
> 
> From Schoen's own website
> 
> 
> 
> Douglas E. Schoen has been one of the most influential Democratic campaign consultants for over thirty years. A founding partner and principle strategist for Penn, Schoen & Berland, he is widely recognized as one of the co-inventors of overnight polling. - See more at: Douglas E. Schoen - Author of Hopelessly Divided
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He worked for Evan Bayh's campaign.  You want to call him a  Republican?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doug Schoen left the Democratic party with George H.W. Bush's election in 1988. Doug Schoen has not voted for a Democrat since then. Doug Schoen was hired by FOX precisely because he claims to be a Democrat (he was a pollster for Jimmy Carter) but is not. Doug Schoen was the idiot douchebag "Democrat" who wrote the column that Obama should not run for re-election, there is no way he could win.
> 
> Douglas Schoen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Doug Schoen supported one single Democrat, in 2010, a DINO. Schoen claims to have worked for the Clinton campaign in 2008, but that is a lie. He wrote like 3 documents for her, that was it. Doug Schoen was responsible for (with John McCain's help) forming the PUMAs, claiming that the Hillary Clinton supporters would NOT vote for Obama on election day, but of course, they did. Anybody in my party who knows him knows that he is less than a DINO. And no one in my party even wants to get near him. For this reason, Doug Schoen does the FOX NEWS / NEWSMAX circuit, because other outlets refuse to hire him and FOX can use him as a "Democrat" who can bash the President.  It's all a scam.  He is making money off of lying about his party affiliation. It's that simple.
Click to expand...


yep. Fox can use him as a supposed strong democratic voice  in their faux on-show debates. Geez Foxy  Murdoch tee vee has you fooled or you were trying to slip one hack post beneath the radar & got busted


----------



## JimBowie1958

Hossfly said:


> Ever wonder where all those bright red snouts and busted veins in Congress and Government come from? In 2013 the taxpayers footed the bill for $1.5 million for booze in Washington. Liquor flows freely in the White House too. Gotta keep those lobbyists contented and happy.



Lol, and don't forget the meth and coke.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

It's fair too to say that family members should be held to a higher standard since they got their power for free not having to run in, and win an election. The First Lady wields very real power and what she says can absolutely effect public perception and policy. But no one elected her. So certainly targetting her with opposition is just as fair as the President. The kids are off-limits naturally and completely.


----------



## R.D.

Foxfyre said:


> But is it necessary to characterize Michelle Obama or a Sarah Palin or a Michelle Bachmann or a Hillary Clinton in most unkind terms in order to criticize something they said that (the rhetorical) you think merits criticism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when that kind of stupidity



No.   Thoughtful posters don't.   But more often than not they are met with the most unkind personal attacks.  General sweeping accusations that just shut down any debate and bring out the posters who will play that game.

This thread is a prime example.  Time for civility, but try to discuss spending and all bets are off.   Civility to the op and many others, left and right, means agree with me or else.   I threw his own words back at him, maybe that was childish, but clearly his intention was to have a lets bask in how wonderful Michelle is thread.  Dumb move, don't you think?


----------



## Foxfyre

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> But is it necessary to characterize Michelle Obama or a Sarah Palin or a Michelle Bachmann or a Hillary Clinton in most unkind terms in order to criticize something they said that (the rhetorical) you think merits criticism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.   Thoughtful posters don't.   But more often than not they are met with the most unkind personal attacks.  General sweeping accusations that just shut down any debate and bring out the posters who will play that game.
> 
> This thread is a prime example.  Time for civility, but try to discuss spending and all bets are off.   Civility to the op and many others, left and right, means agree with me or else.   I threw his own words back at him, maybe that was childish, but clearly his intention was to have a lets bask in how wonderful Michelle is thread.  Dumb move, don't you think?
Click to expand...


That is where it does get ugly.  And stupid.      One side says I deserve civility and respect because I am on the 'correct' side of the political spectrum and all others who are there with me also deserve civility and credibility.  But 'you' don't deserve civility and credibility if you're on the 'wrong' side of the political spectrum, and if you criticize somebody on mine, you are scum.

Plus we are blessed with an unusual collection of communication 'morons' who don't seem capable of making an argument of any kind without being hateful, insulting, sarcastic, or abusive.

Sigh.  Maybe I'm being too critical?


----------



## Pogo

Jeremiah said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember this photograph.  Syrenn posted it last year and I was looking at it and wondering why anyone would think the two women on left looked appopriately dressed.  They weren't.  They look like two high priced hookers coming up the steps of the Georgia Dome.  I'm sorry but I have to be honest with you here, Drifting Sand.  When it comes to politics?  These two wives are a reflection of their husbands and the clothing they select sends a powerful message.  ( wrong one )
> 
> A daytime outfit with a sleeveless white top and a pink skirt with flats is preferable to what these two have on but I would have selected a nice Jackie O two piece suit for Michele Obama.  Still she is sending a far better message then the two on the left!  My 2 cents.
> 
> - Jeri
Click to expand...


Ummm --- that there is a photoshop.

>> A photograph from the latter event has been manipulated (as shown above) to add a figure representing Michelle Obama, making her appear to come off a very distant third in fashion sense with her plain, rumpled skirt contrasting with the shapely and stylish backsides of the two European women. That image is clearly a fabricated one, as Michelle Obama was not present at the Spanish dinner (she was back in Washington, where she participated in the unveiling of a memorial bust of Sojourner Truth), and other newspaper pictures of the same scene do not include her in the position shown (i.e., the Michelle Obama figure was obviously added to the original photograph later)  -- see Snopes

You learn a lot about people's legitimacy of reasoning by what they have to make up lies about.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

R.D. said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember this photograph.  Syrenn posted it last year and I was looking at it and wondering why anyone would think the two women on left looked appopriately dressed.  They weren't.  They look like two high priced hookers coming up the steps of the Georgia Dome.  I'm sorry but I have to be honest with you here, Drifting Sand.  When it comes to politics?  These two wives are a reflection of their husbands and the clothing they select sends a powerful message.  ( wrong one )
> 
> A daytime outfit with a sleeveless white top and a pink skirt with flats is preferable to what these two have on but I would have selected a nice Jackie O two piece suit for Michele Obama.  Still she is sending a far better message then the two on the left!  My 2 cents.
> 
> - Jeri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That photo is fake.
> 
> Michelle's outfit is with her girls on a casual outing.   Do you think she looks like a hooker here?  Or that she reflects poorly on her husband?
Click to expand...


Thats attire for evening.  She is most likely going to dinner and looks fine.  Notice the dress from the waist down it begins to flair out - it isn't grabbing her - see the difference?  Its' class vs classless.   ( compared to other 2 dresses )

To be clear -  I never said Michele was dressed like a high class hooker. I said the other two were.   The tight dresses and high heels are not proper attire for where they are going.  Micheles outfit was apparently photoshopped and that wasn't what she had on.  I have found many photos in which Michele Obama's outfits reminded me of Jackie O's taste.  I'm not sure what your point is here, RD.

- Jeremiah


----------



## Pogo

Delta4Embassy said:


> It's fair too to say that family members should be held to a higher standard since they got their power for free not having to run in, and win an election. The First Lady wields very real power and what she says can absolutely effect public perception and policy. But no one elected her. So certainly targetting her with opposition is just as fair as the President. The kids are off-limits naturally and completely.



Ah, bullshit.  First ladies aren't elected to anything, hold no "office" (despite Wikipedia's hilarious sidebars) and the only "power" they wield is what we pretend to attribute to them.  There can be no special "higher standard" for a person who didn't run for anything.  That's absurd.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

If she makes a statement about school lunches or diet people are free to comment to her ideas.  Making jokes or insults on her jaw, her body, her clothing choices is not commenting on her ideas but her flaws as a woman.  ( which are untrue )  In my opinion.


----------



## bodecea

R.C. Christian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think righties treat Michelle Obama bad......
> 
> Wait until Bill Clinton is First Lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is more disgusting is that someone like you would vote for that she bitch. Do you have any idea how vile that beast is or would you like a refresher course? I grew up with that Yankee usurper.
> 
> Rose Law Firm, money laundering, cocaine, ring a bell?
Click to expand...


^A Catholic RWr


----------



## bodecea

CrusaderFrank said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hearing Hugo Chavez passed
Click to expand...


Suuuuuure.   When you've got nothing, any lie will do.....


----------



## BDBoop

SAYIT said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you did miss a newscast. He is laughed at. He is a joke. And he damn sure in not the most powerful man in the world. Gimme a break. And the way things are going now, Russia is looking a helluvalot more interesting with a powerful man at the helm instead of the weakling schmuck we have at ours.
> 
> Don't like my opinion? Tough shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> The office of the President of the United States of America - no matter who sits there, is the most powerful office in our world and has undeniably been so since at least 1945.
> 
> You want to think Obama is weak? Fine, your thing.
> 
> But he is the CIC of our armed forces and he is in possession of the nuclear codes.
> 
> And you can bet that Putin is already having second thoughts.
> 
> Where the fuck did all this sniping come from?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh ... ask the OP.
Click to expand...


Uh ... Did you just tell the OP to ask the OP? Too funny. And that idiot RD thanked you as well.


----------



## R.D.

Jeremiah said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember this photograph.  Syrenn posted it last year and I was looking at it and wondering why anyone would think the two women on left looked appopriately dressed.  They weren't.  They look like two high priced hookers coming up the steps of the Georgia Dome.  I'm sorry but I have to be honest with you here, Drifting Sand.  When it comes to politics?  These two wives are a reflection of their husbands and the clothing they select sends a powerful message.  ( wrong one )
> 
> A daytime outfit with a sleeveless white top and a pink skirt with flats is preferable to what these two have on but I would have selected a nice Jackie O two piece suit for Michele Obama.  Still she is sending a far better message then the two on the left!  My 2 cents.
> 
> - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That photo is fake.
> 
> Michelle's outfit is with her girls on a casual outing.   Do you think she looks like a hooker here?  Or that she reflects poorly on her husband?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats attire for evening.  She is most likely going to dinner and looks fine.  Notice the dress from the waist down it begins to flair out - it isn't grabbing her - see the difference?  Its' class vs classless.   ( compared to other 2 dresses )
> 
> To be clear -  I never said Michele was dressed like a high class hooker. I said the other two were.   The tight dresses and high heels are not proper attire for where they are going.  Micheles outfit was apparently photoshopped and that wasn't what she had on.  I have found many photos in which Michele Obama's outfits reminded me of Jackie O's taste.  I'm not sure what your point is here, RD.
> 
> - Jeremiah
Click to expand...


I understood your first post, I just wasn't aware you know it was photoshopped.   I was just saying I didn't think any of them looked like hookers.  Chalk it up different tastes I guess.   As someone pointed out before they are different ages so age appropriate comes to mind with the fitted dresses.  I would wear what Michelle is wearing, but 10-15 years ago I would have worn the other dresses too.




Jeremiah said:


> If she makes a statement about school lunches or diet people are free to comment to her ideas.  Making jokes or insults on her jaw, her body, her clothing choices is not commenting on her ideas but her flaws as a woman.  ( which are untrue )  In my opinion.



That is the point many of us were trying to make


----------



## bodecea

Geaux4it said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but they are there to represent their husbands.  Not Victoria Secret.   It is the type dress you seen in a Victoria Secret womens clothing catalog for their dresses.  ( although its obvious these are designer dresses - shoes )  It's poor taste.  Watch how Jolie dresses when she appears as an ambassador for the UN.   Look at her photo with Condi Rice.  That is how you present yourself in the world of politics.    She doesn't draw attention to herself.  She knows how to dress for the occasion.
> 
> These two women?  Not so much.   The dresses are too tight.  The high heels belong in a nightclub.  It's too much.  That is what I see when I look at the photo.  Seductive clothing is a cry for attention.  Not the message a politicans wife should be sending.   Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Obama will 'stain' their dresses. The new norm for Dem POTUS
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


^ Can't stand that President Obama is a devoted husband and father.


----------



## bodecea

Two Thumbs said:


> NO Reporters Will Be Allowed On 5-Star Mooch's Vacation To China...
> 
> I don't know any first lady that tried to force her image of a lifestyle on me or push a tyrannical agenda like Micheal
> 
> well, Hillary did try to push her idiotic idea of health care on us



Well, "Just Say No" was too laughable to take seriously.


----------



## BDBoop

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but they are there to represent their husbands.  Not Victoria Secret.   It is the type dress you seen in a Victoria Secret womens clothing catalog for their dresses.  ( although its obvious these are designer dresses - shoes )  It's poor taste.  Watch how Jolie dresses when she appears as an ambassador for the UN.   Look at her photo with Condi Rice.  That is how you present yourself in the world of politics.    She doesn't draw attention to herself.  She knows how to dress for the occasion.
> 
> These two women?  Not so much.   The dresses are too tight.  The high heels belong in a nightclub.  It's too much.  That is what I see when I look at the photo.  Seductive clothing is a cry for attention.  Not the message a politicans wife should be sending.   Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Obama will 'stain' their dresses. The new norm for Dem POTUS
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Can't stand that President Obama is a devoted husband and father.
Click to expand...


Painfully obvious. Yup.


----------



## R.D.

BDBoop said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> The office of the President of the United States of America - no matter who sits there, is the most powerful office in our world and has undeniably been so since at least 1945.
> 
> You want to think Obama is weak? Fine, your thing.
> 
> But he is the CIC of our armed forces and he is in possession of the nuclear codes.
> 
> And you can bet that Putin is already having second thoughts.
> 
> Where the fuck did all this sniping come from?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh ... ask the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh ... Did you just tell the OP to ask the OP? Too funny. And that idiot RD thanked you as well.
Click to expand...

You're about as sharp as a bowling ball sometimes.   It was a joke


----------



## bodecea

Vigilante said:


> Always a Lady!



Nice photoshop....not perfect...but nice.


----------



## bodecea

Moonglow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO Reporters Will Be Allowed On 5-Star Mooch's Vacation To China...
> 
> I don't know any first lady that tried to force her image of a lifestyle on me or push a tyrannical agenda like Micheal
> 
> well, Hillary did try to push her idiotic idea of health care on us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tyrannical *to suggest healthy eating habits*, I think Hitler came up with that one to destroy human lives...
Click to expand...


This is where Stephanie has REAL PROBLEMS....the idea that healthy eating habits might even be brought up in her hearing.  Have another Chick-fil-A chicken sandwich with fries and a shake, Stephanie....better yet, have two.



> Hi, you have received -5655 reputation points from Jroc.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> not the governement job
> 
> Regards,
> Jroc
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.



  Who said it is a job to recommend stuff?


----------



## Nutz

Edgetho said:


> "Walk a mile in my shoes" my fucking ass.  Fucking bitch never did anything in her fucking life worthwhile.  Free rides all the way.



LMAO...You are a disgrace to the GOP and conservatives.  You are a racist, you have no sense of reality, and you embody the idea of white privilege as you complain that a Princeton and Harvard Law graduate has done nothing and took free rides all the way.  

I may dislike Barry and Michelle's policies.  I dislike Michelle's comments about being proud to be American for the first time.  But I will guarantee that Michelle Obama is far more successful than you, your spouse, your mother, your father, your grandfather, your great grandfather...all put together. 

But, then again, that's the real issue, isn't it.  Black success is your excuse for hate and racism.  Because your neighbor GAVE you $1 an hour...you think you worked hard for everything...even though the truth is you probably got that 'job' because your neighbor was giving you a HANDOUT.  Doing you or your parents a favor...a free ride.  

You are a racist, nothing more...I just want to make sure others don't confuse your racism for conservative thought.


----------



## NLT

Wow statisrepho made a whole thread about sucking up to MO.


----------



## Mertex

BDBoop said:


> But you are correct in one thing. She is quite graceful and elegant.





Oooh....gonna cause even more butt hurt.....such a cute couple.


----------



## Mertex

R.C. Christian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think righties treat Michelle Obama bad......
> 
> Wait until Bill Clinton is First Lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is more disgusting is that someone like you would vote for that she bitch. Do you have any idea how vile that beast is or would you like a refresher course? I grew up with that Yankee usurper.
> 
> Rose Law Firm, money laundering, cocaine, ring a bell?
Click to expand...


We want someone that can make a complete sentence without going "uh, huh, duh, you, you can't fool me twice".....


----------



## Mertex

Mojo2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that, Oprah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like someone who is very jealous, cause Obama,  was able to achieve the highest honor in the land, he directs politics while all you are able to do is discuss politics on a political board and throw insults at him he will never even read.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but...what about Bush???!!!
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's hard to swallow that he was once also the most powerful man in the world....big difference between him and Obama.


----------



## Mertex

namvet said:


> for the first time in its life she's happy to spend your tax dollars



She's talking to the ones who voted for Romney.....glad to find out Grumpy cat is a conservative, no wonder he's always frowning....life is so hard when you're butt hurt.


----------



## Mertex

whitehall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie Kennedy might have been the mainstream's ideal wife simply because she conveniently ignored her husband's serial and perhaps criminal infidelity. The media was fully aware of Jack Kennedy's adulterous relationships so Jackie must have known that her husband couldn't keep his fly zipped. It's always open season for the mainstream media to attack republican politicians and their families. President Bush's daughters were targets for left wing investigative reporting and Sara Palin's family was the subject of left wing soap operas but the low information left seems acutely sensitive to the slightest criticism of Hussein Obama's family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh who are you kidding....the right has insulted each and every Democratic President and their family.....what's even worse, the right tries to go and find something to discredit them with and impeach them.....fortunately, their idiotic tactics don't get them anywhere, all they end up doing is spending taxpayer money with their wild goose chases and then they whine and bitch about how much money is being spent.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so. Spent taxpayer money was a legitimate concept last time I looked.
Click to expand...


You must be in total "denial"......all the money they wasted and continue to waste trying to repeal Obamacare....don't they get it?  It won't be passed in the Senate and if it by some miracle it could, Obama would veto it....yet they have wasted time and effort, what 44 times?  How much money and effort did they waste on Benghazi?  If Democrats were prone to waste money like that they would have gone after Bush and Cheney for 9/11....so, either you want to be petty or just completely want to whitewash what has been going on.
That is not good use of their time and our taxpayer money.


----------



## Foxfyre

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to show your ass and go off topic about mid-term elections when this thread is about First Ladies, you might as well learn some electoral history in the process:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/elect...pared-to-presidential-terms-1855-present.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go where I like...and I was replying to someone else...now just because you started the whiney thread doesn't mean you are the whiny police of it...so go stick your head up where you keep it stored speaking of asses...and that civility thing you were whining about? yeah that flew out your ass too eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Stephanie, she just whines on and whines on and whines on, goes off topic, rants and crys like a four year old. So much anger in her.
> 
> Tsk. Tsk.
> 
> 
> It is totally entertaining!
> 
> Oh, and btw, I go where I like, too. And I will remember to do that with you very often now...
Click to expand...


So your OP was targeted at giving respect to women.  And you post this?  Somehow 'physician heal thyself. . . .' or some such comes to mind.


----------



## Mertex

Stephanie said:


> How much did the Democrats cost taxpayers over Valerie Plame?


Yeah, and that wasn't a waste.  Bush and Cheney put her in harm's way....of course they don't care, as long as they get even for whatever was ailing them.



> but hey, it's only a waste when it was done to that dear Democrat Billy boy Clinton and now under Obama with investigating the abuse of the IRS


That's a total right-wing myth....none of the conservative organizations were denied tax exemptions.....they just want to continue whining so those that don't know it's just a Faux News lie will continue to believe it.



> then we hear wails of, it's a witch hunt, a waste of monies


Yeah, because trying to repeal Obamacare 44 times, knowing it won't get passed is a waste of time and effort....well, maybe they are that dumb and think that somehow the Senate will mess up and pass it, or maybe Obama will have a brain fart and not veto it....


----------



## Mertex

Stephanie said:


> If you're so loved why did you lose the house...THE PURSE...The people wised up there at least because they saw you Democrats were going to BANKRUPT our country so they gave the house to Republicans...TWICE...



Bwahahaha....no, it's because of all the gerrymandering conservatives have been able to do in many states.  Our districts now look like puzzle pieces due to the extent conservatives have gone to make sure conservatives get elected in the states.....


----------



## Foxfyre

Dot Com said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well HE claims to be a Democratic strategist and has worked for the Democratic Party--never for the Republicans.  Where are you getting your information?
> 
> From Schoen's own website
> 
> 
> He worked for Evan Bayh's campaign.  You want to call him a  Republican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Schoen left the Democratic party with George H.W. Bush's election in 1988. Doug Schoen has not voted for a Democrat since then. Doug Schoen was hired by FOX precisely because he claims to be a Democrat (he was a pollster for Jimmy Carter) but is not. Doug Schoen was the idiot douchebag "Democrat" who wrote the column that Obama should not run for re-election, there is no way he could win.
> 
> Douglas Schoen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Doug Schoen supported one single Democrat, in 2010, a DINO. Schoen claims to have worked for the Clinton campaign in 2008, but that is a lie. He wrote like 3 documents for her, that was it. Doug Schoen was responsible for (with John McCain's help) forming the PUMAs, claiming that the Hillary Clinton supporters would NOT vote for Obama on election day, but of course, they did. Anybody in my party who knows him knows that he is less than a DINO. And no one in my party even wants to get near him. For this reason, Doug Schoen does the FOX NEWS / NEWSMAX circuit, because other outlets refuse to hire him and FOX can use him as a "Democrat" who can bash the President.  It's all a scam.  He is making money off of lying about his party affiliation. It's that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep. Fox can use him as a supposed strong democratic voice  in their faux on-show debates. Geez Foxy  Murdoch tee vee has you fooled or you were trying to slip one hack post beneath the radar & got busted
Click to expand...


Did you actually read the Wiki link provided?  This guy is as Democrat as they come--he hasn't left the party though a lot of it has left him.  He is the type of Democrat I once strongly supported back in the days when I could be a Democrat with a good conscience, and I too worked for numerous Democratic candidates.


----------



## Mertex

Geaux4it said:


> Good thing I don't give negs or this would of been the first.
> 
> -Geaux



Geez, you would think that some would be smart enough not to include all the @mentions when they quote the OP.....everyone gets a mention all over again....it's so easy to "click and back space over such a small area"


----------



## JakeStarkey

Delta4Embassy said:


> It's fair too to say that family members should be held to a higher standard since they got their power for free not having to run in, and win an election. The First Lady wields very real power and what she says can absolutely effect public perception and policy. But no one elected her. So certainly targetting her with opposition is just as fair as the President. The kids are off-limits naturally and completely.



As long as the opposition is factual and objective.

A partisan sniper at a person is generally detested by the public.


----------



## Pogo

Geaux4it said:


> Good thing I don't give negs or this would of been the first.
> 
> -Geaux



Would it of [sic] really?

'Member that time you negged be twice in two hours?


----------



## Gracie

STOP QUOTING!!! Every time someone does, it sends the @ to everyone again!!!!

Geez!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Nutz said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Walk a mile in my shoes" my fucking ass.  Fucking bitch never did anything in her fucking life worthwhile.  Free rides all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO...You are a disgrace to the GOP and conservatives.  You are a racist, you have no sense of reality, and you embody the idea of white privilege as you complain that a Princeton and Harvard Law graduate has done nothing and took free rides all the way.
> 
> I may dislike Barry and Michelle's policies.  I dislike Michelle's comments about being proud to be American for the first time.  But I will guarantee that Michelle Obama is far more successful than you, your spouse, your mother, your father, your grandfather, your great grandfather...all put together.
> 
> But, then again, that's the real issue, isn't it.  Black success is your excuse for hate and racism.  Because your neighbor GAVE you $1 an hour...you think you worked hard for everything...even though the truth is you probably got that 'job' because your neighbor was giving you a HANDOUT.  Doing you or your parents a favor...a free ride.
> 
> *You are a racist, nothing more...I just want to make sure others don't confuse your racism for conservative thought*.
Click to expand...





Welcome to USMB, [MENTION=47651]Nutz[/MENTION]!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go where I like...and I was replying to someone else...now just because you started the whiney thread doesn't mean you are the whiny police of it...so go stick your head up where you keep it stored speaking of asses...and that civility thing you were whining about? yeah that flew out your ass too eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Stephanie, she just whines on and whines on and whines on, goes off topic, rants and crys like a four year old. So much anger in her.
> 
> Tsk. Tsk.
> 
> 
> It is totally entertaining!
> 
> Oh, and btw, I go where I like, too. And I will remember to do that with you very often now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your OP was targeted at giving respect to women.  And you post this?  Somehow 'physician heal thyself. . . .' or some such comes to mind.
Click to expand...




Oh, please.

My disdain for Stephanie has nothing to do with her gender and I did not even mention gender in that posting. YOU did, not me. My disdain is for her despicable behavior.

Care to try again?


----------



## Stephanie

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go where I like...and I was replying to someone else...now just because you started the whiney thread doesn't mean you are the whiny police of it...so go stick your head up where you keep it stored speaking of asses...and that civility thing you were whining about? yeah that flew out your ass too eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Stephanie, she just whines on and whines on and whines on, goes off topic, rants and crys like a four year old. So much anger in her.
> 
> Tsk. Tsk.
> 
> 
> It is totally entertaining!
> 
> Oh, and btw, I go where I like, too. And I will remember to do that with you very often now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your OP was targeted at giving respect to women.  And you post this?  Somehow 'physician heal thyself. . . .' or some such comes to mind.
Click to expand...


he starts threads so he can spit on everyone..he nothing more than a troll really and a devoted Democrat sheep..... and a whiny one at that


----------



## Foxfyre

Pogo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must concede. Michelle is pretty elegant and graceful. She puts these other two ladies to shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember this photograph.  Syrenn posted it last year and I was looking at it and wondering why anyone would think the two women on left looked appopriately dressed.  They weren't.  They look like two high priced hookers coming up the steps of the Georgia Dome.  I'm sorry but I have to be honest with you here, Drifting Sand.  When it comes to politics?  These two wives are a reflection of their husbands and the clothing they select sends a powerful message.  ( wrong one )
> 
> A daytime outfit with a sleeveless white top and a pink skirt with flats is preferable to what these two have on but I would have selected a nice Jackie O two piece suit for Michele Obama.  Still she is sending a far better message then the two on the left!  My 2 cents.
> 
> - Jeri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm --- that there is a photoshop.
> 
> >> A photograph from the latter event has been manipulated (as shown above) to add a figure representing Michelle Obama, making her appear to come off a very distant third in fashion sense with her plain, rumpled skirt contrasting with the shapely and stylish backsides of the two European women. That image is clearly a fabricated one, as Michelle Obama was not present at the Spanish dinner (she was back in Washington, where she participated in the unveiling of a memorial bust of Sojourner Truth), and other newspaper pictures of the same scene do not include her in the position shown (i.e., the Michelle Obama figure was obviously added to the original photograph later)  -- see Snopes
> 
> You learn a lot about people's legitimacy of reasoning by what they have to make up lies about.
Click to expand...


So, would you say that photoshopped photo--and none of us believes it is anything other than a photoshopped photo--was done by a Michelle Obama critic?  Or was it done by a Michelle Obama supporter wanting to accuse Republicans or conservatives of that sort of thing?  Do you know?  Does it matter?  Do you think that photo is used more by conservatives to ridicule Michelle Obama?  Or is it used more by liberals to denigrate conservatives?  Do you know?  Does it matter?  Who makes up the most lies?  Does it matter?

The idea I thought Stat was promoting was a return to civility and some sense of decency in our national culture--at least until he himself started being insulting to others here.  But even if he doesn't support his own OP, it was still a good one.


----------



## Pogo

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember this photograph.  Syrenn posted it last year and I was looking at it and wondering why anyone would think the two women on left looked appopriately dressed.  They weren't.  They look like two high priced hookers coming up the steps of the Georgia Dome.  I'm sorry but I have to be honest with you here, Drifting Sand.  When it comes to politics?  These two wives are a reflection of their husbands and the clothing they select sends a powerful message.  ( wrong one )
> 
> A daytime outfit with a sleeveless white top and a pink skirt with flats is preferable to what these two have on but I would have selected a nice Jackie O two piece suit for Michele Obama.  Still she is sending a far better message then the two on the left!  My 2 cents.
> 
> - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm --- that there is a photoshop.
> 
> >> A photograph from the latter event has been manipulated (as shown above) to add a figure representing Michelle Obama, making her appear to come off a very distant third in fashion sense with her plain, rumpled skirt contrasting with the shapely and stylish backsides of the two European women. That image is clearly a fabricated one, as Michelle Obama was not present at the Spanish dinner (she was back in Washington, where she participated in the unveiling of a memorial bust of Sojourner Truth), and other newspaper pictures of the same scene do not include her in the position shown (i.e., the Michelle Obama figure was obviously added to the original photograph later)  -- see Snopes
> 
> You learn a lot about people's legitimacy of reasoning by what they have to make up lies about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, would you say that photoshopped photo--and none of us believes it is anything other than a photoshopped photo--was done by a Michelle Obama critic?  Or was it done by a Michelle Obama supporter wanting to accuse Republicans or conservatives of that sort of thing?  Do you know?  Does it matter?  Do you think that photo is used more by conservatives to ridicule Michelle Obama?  Or is it used more by liberals to denigrate conservatives?  Do you know?  Does it matter?  Who makes up the most lies?  Does it matter?
> 
> The idea I thought Stat was promoting was a return to civility and some sense of decency in our national culture--at least until he himself started being insulting to others here.  But even if he doesn't support his own OP, it was still a good one.
Click to expand...


Naturally I have no idea who did the photoshopping, nor does it matter.  What matters is how it's used.

I'm an audio editor.  When Larry Craig held a press conference about his uh, airport bonus miles, I took the audio of his statement and edited it to have him saying the opposite of what he intended.  Just for fun and an editing challenge.  The difference is, I never put it on the internet (or anywhere else) and claimed it was real -- as was going on with this picture just a few posts above.

I'd have to say that "supporter" and "critic" are not applicable terms for a "First Lady" (I put it in quotes because it's a bullshit pseudomonarch term).  The FLOTUS is not a politician; she doesn't make or promote policy.  She has no function.  All we have here as an issue, purely rhetorical, is some jealous sniping by losers using family members as proxy targets.

I suppose whoever did do this photoshop garners some measure of professional satisfaction from the knowledge that a number of wags were fooled.  But considering the caliber of those who would make hay of it, that's prolly not much of a score.


----------



## Dot Com

rw hate for FLOTUS is off-the-scales  STOP IT REPUB-VOTERS!!!


----------



## freedombecki

Geaux4it said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a lot of nasty stuff written about First Lady Michelle Obama in the last 6 years, it's pretty damned ugly and stupid, too.
> 
> There is even an ultra-whackazoid website dedicated to trashing her every move. I think it is called "Michelle's Mirror".
> 
> To combat this insanity, I want to take second and reflect on who our First Ladies have been and to say quite openly that I, as a Democrat, have liked all of the ones I have encountered live AND those over whom I have read a great deal.
> 
> A lot of shit has been thrown around over the costs incurred by First Ladies, but virtually all of them have incurred costs - this is very natural and EXPECTED perk that comes with the Presidency, and Presidents of both parties have made full use of this perk.
> 
> Currently, next to our current FLOTUS, Michelle Obama, there are five former First Ladies still living, thank goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Former First Lady Laura Bush (2001-2009), former First Lady Hillary Clinton (1993-2001), Former First Lady Barbara Bush (1989-1993) and former First Lady Rosalyn Carter (1977-1981)._ Not pictured: Nancy Reagan.
> 
> Each one of these ladies is a model of grace and excellence and kindness in her own unique way.
> 
> Maybe it would help were people to do less bitching and more reading. Want to know how the title as we know it came into being? Then read here:
> 
> First Lady of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Here is a complete listing of the FLOTUSes throughout our nation's history:
> 
> List of First Ladies of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Within the wiki is also a pretty good description of what a FLOTUS does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Lady of the United States is the hostess of the White House. The position is traditionally filled by the wife of the president of the United States, but, on occasion, the title has been applied to women who were not presidents wives, such as when the president was a bachelor or widower, or when the wife of the president was unable to fulfill the duties of the First Lady herself. *The First Lady is not an elected position; it carries no official duties and receives no salary. Nonetheless, she attends many official ceremonies and functions of state either along with or in place of the president.* Traditionally, the First Lady does not hold outside employment while occupying the office.[1] She has her own staff, including the White House Social Secretary, the Chief of Staff, the Press Secretary, the Chief Floral Designer, and the Executive Chef. The Office of the First Lady is also in charge of all social and ceremonial events of the White House, and is a branch of the Executive Office of the President.
> 
> According to the White House and the National First Ladies' Library, there have been forty-six First Ladies and forty-seven First Ladyships. This discrepancy exists because Grover Cleveland served two non-consecutive terms and is counted chronologically as both the twenty-second and the twenty-fourth president; his wife Frances Folsom Cleveland is also counted twice.
> 
> 
> 
> The White House website keeps bios of all of our First Ladies:
> 
> The First Ladies | The White House
> 
> And here is also a very good website for such:
> 
> First Ladies of the United States
> 
> 
> There is a lot of GOOD material about our First Ladies from the above links. I would recommend that you begin reading to see what interesting and unique and wonderful individuals they were.
> 
> I will start contributing material about each FLOTUS over the course of the year.
> 
> 
> But right now, I would like to say some kind (and historically accurate) things about First Ladies within most peoples' living memory.
> 
> Being born in 1963, the first FLOTUS I have in memory is Ladybird Johnson, but Jackie Onassis (formerly Kennedy) was still quite on the scene and very beloved.
> 
> *Jackie Kennedy* was a model of charm and grace an genteel-ness. I cannot imagine any person in the world wanting to say something nasty about that woman. Alone, having to bear the grief and loss of her husband, John Kennedy, should be enough to simply honor her and her fine memory.
> 
> *Ladybird Johnson* (Claudia Taylor Johnson) was a great lover of nature and she brought that love of nature with her into both the Vice-President's mansion and then into the White House. She is probably best known for her involvement in Head-Start for Pre-K kids.
> 
> *Pat Nixon* was a former High School teacher and lover of theater. In fact, she and Dick Nixon were cast in the same play and there they met and fell in love with each other. As FLOTUS, Pat Nixon worked tirelessly to get people to do volunteer service. She is also probably best known for inviting tons of people to non-denomination ecumenical church services every Sunday.
> 
> *Betty Ford* is one of my favorite First Ladies. Like Gerald Ford, she was a "lucky accident" for our nation. She was Gerald Ford's guiding hand in many matters. The two truly loved each other right through their last days on earth. She had to undergo breast cancer in 1974, and by going public about her cancer, she embolded a lot of women to get themselves checked out. Who knows how many lives Betty Ford saved by simply being an advocate for preventative medicine. Betty Ford also did our nation a big service by coming out as an ex-First Lady and admitting her own alcoholism - again, breaking a lot of tabus. Who knows how many lives Betty Ford may have saved by having been an advocate for getting treatment for alcoholism. And the Betty Ford clinic is still open today. What an incredible woman she was. I also believe that Betty Ford was the first FLOTUS ever to appear on a TV sitcom (or two). I believe she did a neat cameo either in the Bob Newhart show or the Mary Tyler Moore show - or both.
> 
> *Rosalyn Carter* tends to be forgotten some, mostly because she was a very quiet person. A skilled speaker, but a quiet, genteel person with a love of the fine arts, for which she advocated. Both she and then Second-Lady Joan Mondale were great lovers of the fine arts. I would wager that you cannot find even one mean or sour quote from Rosalyn Carter, who, like her husband, is a born-again Christian (Southern Baptist).
> 
> *Nancy Reagan* was the second divorcee in a row, after Betty Ford, to have married a future President in her second marriage. Those two lovely women together broke the tabu that a First Lady somehow could not be a divorcee. Considered aloof by many people, Nancy was anything but aloof. She was an intensely concentrated person and spent tons of time behind the scenes helping veterans and the homeless. She supported the foster Grandparent Program and wrote a book about it in 1982, the year I graduated from High School. She is probably best known for her "Just say no" to drugs program. I always liked and respected her.
> 
> Many saw *Barbara Bush* as the grandmother whom everyone wanted to have in their family. Barbara Bush advocated strongly for literacy programs. VERY STRONGLY. She was the first FLOTUS to advocate for public awareness about HIV/AIDS. I adore Barbara Bush and hopes she still lives a very long time.
> 
> With *Hillary Clinton*, a lot of "molds" were broken, or perhaps re-introduced. Hillary was on the campaign trail in 1992 for her husband Bill more than any other First Lady in our history. She made the first real attempts at Health Care Reform. Like Nancy Reagan before her, Mrs. Clinton wrote a book: "It takes a Village" (1996), for which she received a Grammy. She was and still is a strong advocate for women's issues. And of course, she is the only FLOTUS in history to go on to become a US Senator, a serious Presidential candidate, a Secretary of State and a likely presidential candidate again. I don't think that any FLOTUS in history has as high a name recognition or public profile like Hillary Clinton.
> 
> *Laura Bush* is one of the most charming FLOTUSes I have ever seen up close. I even got to shake her hand once. A truly nice person. Laura was the key force behind then President Bush's "No Child left behind" program. Laura Bush was a main supporter of women's rights in Afghanistan. She is the first FLOTUS ever to give the President's weekly radio address (November, 2001). Laura Bush is the most travelled FLOTUS in history, having visited all 50 states on behalf on the President and *73* foreign countries. She was on a foreign trip for 212 days out of her husband's 2-term presidency, a lot of it in Africa, having advocated for AIDS prevention and hunger prevention, causes that President Bush himself took up, to his great credit. In spite of all sort of partisan strife from 2001-2009, I found Laura Bush to be a class act. Just as I find the current FLOTUS.
> 
> I think that history will smile upon *Michelle Obama* for her "let's move" program to combat obesity, a real problem in the USA, and worldwide. Really not much more to say about her, she he is often in the news, as most FLOTUSes are during their time in the White House.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS*. She is doing nothing that other FLOTUSes have not done. She is filling the role of First Lady as we have seen other first ladies do. And I personally find that people who attack her must be serverely lacking in a lot of categories, not the least of which is sanity.
> 
> 
> < SPOILERs omitted >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing I don't give negs or this would of been the first.
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

I'd let it go, Geaux. I remember how I felt when the loyal opposition went after First Lady Laura Bush for everything from her body parts to her career in promoting literacy as a librarian.

 A person who tries to stick to the factual may live in a different country and have a different background than those who live here.

 One thing is sure though, in politics we need to stick to ideologies, principalities, and powers. The most surefire way to make permanent the illwill that grips our nation is to beat up a woman in the public press for the simple reason she married a politician who has been made into a whipping boy by the popular opinions of people who do not respect the trait of her loyalty to family, spouse, and supporters. Just sayin'.


----------



## Geaux4it

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but they are there to represent their husbands.  Not Victoria Secret.   It is the type dress you seen in a Victoria Secret womens clothing catalog for their dresses.  ( although its obvious these are designer dresses - shoes )  It's poor taste.  Watch how Jolie dresses when she appears as an ambassador for the UN.   Look at her photo with Condi Rice.  That is how you present yourself in the world of politics.    She doesn't draw attention to herself.  She knows how to dress for the occasion.
> 
> These two women?  Not so much.   The dresses are too tight.  The high heels belong in a nightclub.  It's too much.  That is what I see when I look at the photo.  Seductive clothing is a cry for attention.  Not the message a politicans wife should be sending.   Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Obama will 'stain' their dresses. The new norm for Dem POTUS
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Can't stand that President Obama is a devoted husband and father.
Click to expand...


Is that what his gay lover, ... I mean trainer says?

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

Pogo said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I don't give negs or this would of been the first.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it of [sic] really?
> 
> 'Member that time you negged be twice in two hours?
Click to expand...


Only in response to your neg. I should of clarified. Thanks 

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

Mertex said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I don't give negs or this would of been the first.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, you would think that some would be smart enough not to include all the @mentions when they quote the OP.....everyone gets a mention all over again....it's so easy to "click and back space over such a small area"
Click to expand...


Sorry about that one. Admonishment warranted 

-Geaux


----------



## jillian

Delta4Embassy said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a lot of nasty stuff written about First Lady Michelle Obama in the last 6 years, it's pretty damned ugly and stupid, too.
> 
> There is even an ultra-whackazoid website dedicated to trashing her every move. I think it is called "Michelle's Mirror".
> 
> To combat this insanity, I want to take second and reflect on who our First Ladies have been and to say quite openly that I, as a Democrat, have liked all of the ones I have encountered live AND those over whom I have read a great deal.
> 
> A lot of shit has been thrown around over the costs incurred by First Ladies, but virtually all of them have incurred costs - this is very natural and EXPECTED perk that comes with the Presidency, and Presidents of both parties have made full use of this perk.
> 
> Currently, next to our current FLOTUS, Michelle Obama, there are five former First Ladies still living, thank goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Former First Lady Laura Bush (2001-2009), former First Lady Hillary Clinton (1993-2001), Former First Lady Barbara Bush (1989-1993) and former First Lady Rosalyn Carter (1977-1981)._ Not pictured: Nancy Reagan.
> 
> Each one of these ladies is a model of grace and excellence and kindness in her own unique way.
> 
> Maybe it would help were people to do less bitching and more reading. Want to know how the title as we know it came into being? Then read here:
> 
> First Lady of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Here is a complete listing of the FLOTUSes throughout our nation's history:
> 
> List of First Ladies of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Within the wiki is also a pretty good description of what a FLOTUS does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Lady of the United States is the hostess of the White House. The position is traditionally filled by the wife of the president of the United States, but, on occasion, the title has been applied to women who were not presidents&#8217; wives, such as when the president was a bachelor or widower, or when the wife of the president was unable to fulfill the duties of the First Lady herself. *The First Lady is not an elected position; it carries no official duties and receives no salary. Nonetheless, she attends many official ceremonies and functions of state either along with or in place of the president.* Traditionally, the First Lady does not hold outside employment while occupying the office.[1] She has her own staff, including the White House Social Secretary, the Chief of Staff, the Press Secretary, the Chief Floral Designer, and the Executive Chef. The Office of the First Lady is also in charge of all social and ceremonial events of the White House, and is a branch of the Executive Office of the President.
> 
> According to the White House and the National First Ladies' Library, there have been forty-six First Ladies and forty-seven First Ladyships. This discrepancy exists because Grover Cleveland served two non-consecutive terms and is counted chronologically as both the twenty-second and the twenty-fourth president; his wife Frances Folsom Cleveland is also counted twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The White House website keeps bios of all of our First Ladies:
> 
> The First Ladies | The White House
> 
> And here is also a very good website for such:
> 
> First Ladies of the United States
> 
> 
> There is a lot of GOOD material about our First Ladies from the above links. I would recommend that you begin reading to see what interesting and unique and wonderful individuals they were.
> 
> I will start contributing material about each FLOTUS over the course of the year.
> 
> 
> But right now, I would like to say some kind (and historically accurate) things about First Ladies within most peoples' living memory.
> 
> Being born in 1963, the first FLOTUS I have in memory is Ladybird Johnson, but Jackie Onassis (formerly Kennedy) was still quite on the scene and very beloved.
> 
> *Jackie Kennedy* was a model of charm and grace an genteel-ness. I cannot imagine any person in the world wanting to say something nasty about that woman. Alone, having to bear the grief and loss of her husband, John Kennedy, should be enough to simply honor her and her fine memory.
> 
> *Ladybird Johnson* (Claudia Taylor Johnson) was a great lover of nature and she brought that love of nature with her into both the Vice-President's mansion and then into the White House. She is probably best known for her involvement in Head-Start for Pre-K kids.
> 
> *Pat Nixon* was a former High School teacher and lover of theater. In fact, she and Dick Nixon were cast in the same play and there they met and fell in love with each other. As FLOTUS, Pat Nixon worked tirelessly to get people to do volunteer service. She is also probably best known for inviting tons of people to non-denomination ecumenical church services every Sunday.
> 
> *Betty Ford* is one of my favorite First Ladies. Like Gerald Ford, she was a "lucky accident" for our nation. She was Gerald Ford's guiding hand in many matters. The two truly loved each other right through their last days on earth. She had to undergo breast cancer in 1974, and by going public about her cancer, she embolded a lot of women to get themselves checked out. Who knows how many lives Betty Ford saved by simply being an advocate for preventative medicine. Betty Ford also did our nation a big service by coming out as an ex-First Lady and admitting her own alcoholism - again, breaking a lot of tabus. Who knows how many lives Betty Ford may have saved by having been an advocate for getting treatment for alcoholism. And the Betty Ford clinic is still open today. What an incredible woman she was. I also believe that Betty Ford was the first FLOTUS ever to appear on a TV sitcom (or two). I believe she did a neat cameo either in the Bob Newhart show or the Mary Tyler Moore show - or both.
> 
> *Rosalyn Carter* tends to be forgotten some, mostly because she was a very quiet person. A skilled speaker, but a quiet, genteel person with a love of the fine arts, for which she advocated. Both she and then Second-Lady Joan Mondale were great lovers of the fine arts. I would wager that you cannot find even one mean or sour quote from Rosalyn Carter, who, like her husband, is a born-again Christian (Southern Baptist).
> 
> *Nancy Reagan* was the second divorcee in a row, after Betty Ford, to have married a future President in her second marriage. Those two lovely women together broke the tabu that a First Lady somehow could not be a divorcee. Considered aloof by many people, Nancy was anything but aloof. She was an intensely concentrated person and spent tons of time behind the scenes helping veterans and the homeless. She supported the foster Grandparent Program and wrote a book about it in 1982, the year I graduated from High School. She is probably best known for her "Just say no" to drugs program. I always liked and respected her.
> 
> Many saw *Barbara Bush* as the grandmother whom everyone wanted to have in their family. Barbara Bush advocated strongly for literacy programs. VERY STRONGLY. She was the first FLOTUS to advocate for public awareness about HIV/AIDS. I adore Barbara Bush and hopes she still lives a very long time.
> 
> With *Hillary Clinton*, a lot of "molds" were broken, or perhaps re-introduced. Hillary was on the campaign trail in 1992 for her husband Bill more than any other First Lady in our history. She made the first real attempts at Health Care Reform. Like Nancy Reagan before her, Mrs. Clinton wrote a book: "It takes a Village" (1996), for which she received a Grammy. She was and still is a strong advocate for women's issues. And of course, she is the only FLOTUS in history to go on to become a US Senator, a serious Presidential candidate, a Secretary of State and a likely presidential candidate again. I don't think that any FLOTUS in history has as high a name recognition or public profile like Hillary Clinton.
> 
> *Laura Bush* is one of the most charming FLOTUSes I have ever seen up close. I even got to shake her hand once. A truly nice person. Laura was the key force behind then President Bush's "No Child left behind" program. Laura Bush was a main supporter of women's rights in Afghanistan. She is the first FLOTUS ever to give the President's weekly radio address (November, 2001). Laura Bush is the most travelled FLOTUS in history, having visited all 50 states on behalf on the President and *73* foreign countries. She was on a foreign trip for 212 days out of her husband's 2-term presidency, a lot of it in Africa, having advocated for AIDS prevention and hunger prevention, causes that President Bush himself took up, to his great credit.  In spite of all sort of partisan strife from 2001-2009, I found Laura Bush to be a class act.  Just as I find the current FLOTUS.
> 
> I think that history will smile upon *Michelle Obama* for her "let's move" program to combat obesity, a real problem in the USA, and worldwide. Really not much more to say about her, she he is often in the news, as most FLOTUSes are during their time in the White House.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS*. She is doing nothing that other FLOTUSes have not done. She is filling the role of First Lady as we have seen other first ladies do. And I personally find that people who attack her must be serverely lacking in a lot of categories, not the least of which is sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some of the invited.
> 
> 
> 
> @AceRothstein ,       [MENTION=47870]Vigilante[/MENTION],       [MENTION=45693]American4Americ[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=39464]antiquity[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=35553]aris2chat[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=24076]Avorysuds[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=34109]beagle9[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=47248]bedowin62[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24619]Bill Angel[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44336]birddog[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=21616]blastoff[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25197]BlindBoo[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46834]Bombur[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=29100]bripat9643[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44706]Bumberclyde[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44680]Camp[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=14617]Cecilie1200[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=22617]chikenwing[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46975]Circle_Breaker[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=21503]Claudette[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25032]ClosedCaption[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=12120]Coloradomtnman[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46316]dannyboys[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22981]Defiant1[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39553]depotoo[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36589]DGS49[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=11393]DiamondDave[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42777]DigitalDrifter[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=32913]Disir[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20866]Dutch[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=30139]eflatminor[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22295]emilynghiem[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=35662]Erand7899[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=40418]farmorto4[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20411]ForeverYoung436[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42952]GISMYS[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27168]HereWeGoAgain[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=18867]HUGGY[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42934]hunarcy[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46539]Iceweasel[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45443]Impenitent[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=38243]irosie91[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22181]Jarhead[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=32813]JimBowie1958[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24535]jknowgood[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45702]kjw47[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20204]Kondor3[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=47727]korean[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=33282]LeftofLeft[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46773]Len[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=3254]Little-Acorn[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=19381]Lonestar_logic[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=46604]longly[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=7538]LordBrownTrout[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44252]MACAULAY[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=23094]martybegan[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=23819]MikeK[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45791]Mojo2[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22217]Mustang[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27234]natstew[/MENTION]  ,       [MENTION=16263]nodoginnafight[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=31215]Oldstyle[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=1996]onedomino[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42380]OriginalShroom[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=34176]plant[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39618]proudveteran06[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42379]Redfish[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=11710]Richard-H[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25033]RoccoR[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=46474]Ronin[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=37424]Rshermr[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=35716]SAYIT[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46796]shart_attack[/MENTION] , @@ShootSpeeders ,       [MENTION=44514]Silhouette[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36327]TheGreatGatsby[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46391]Theowl32[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42404]Vandalshandle[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20296]VaYank5150[/MENTION]       [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27324]whitehall[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=14367]YWN666[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some of the invited.
> 
> 
> 
> ,        [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]        [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]        [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]        [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]        [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]        [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION] @NTG        [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]        [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]        [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]        [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]        [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]        [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]        [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]        [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]        [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]        [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]        [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]        [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]        [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]        [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]        [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]        [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]        [MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]       [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]
Click to expand...




> Going after a politician's spouse, kids, or other family is cheap. But, if the spouse or family are politically involved and active than criticisms based on that activity is fair game. Though I don't spend any time at all involving myself with Mrs. Obama's activities, I watch the news and am aware she does in fact involve herself in policy matters. So if I were to have an objection or complaint about her positions thusly, criticizing her for them is I think perfectly fair. Beyond specific policy complaints however isn't fair.



That's false. She has an issue like every other First Lady. Other than Hillary and nancy none in recent  times has been involved in "policy". Healthy eating is not "policy"


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Stephanie, she just whines on and whines on and whines on, goes off topic, rants and crys like a four year old. So much anger in her.
> 
> Tsk. Tsk.
> 
> 
> It is totally entertaining!
> 
> Oh, and btw, I go where I like, too. And I will remember to do that with you very often now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your OP was targeted at giving respect to women.  And you post this?  Somehow 'physician heal thyself. . . .' or some such comes to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he starts threads so he can spit on everyone..he nothing more than a troll really and a devoted Democrat sheep..... and a whiny one at that
Click to expand...




No. I start threads to get people to think, something you are obviously incapable of because all you want to do is to moan and groan.  Poor Stephanie, all victimized. All that's left for her is ad hominem attacks. And then she whines even more when people don't take it lying down. Her very behavior proves why we needed this OP. Thank you, Stephanie.

That is all.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember this photograph.  Syrenn posted it last year and I was looking at it and wondering why anyone would think the two women on left looked appopriately dressed.  They weren't.  They look like two high priced hookers coming up the steps of the Georgia Dome.  I'm sorry but I have to be honest with you here, Drifting Sand.  When it comes to politics?  These two wives are a reflection of their husbands and the clothing they select sends a powerful message.  ( wrong one )
> 
> A daytime outfit with a sleeveless white top and a pink skirt with flats is preferable to what these two have on but I would have selected a nice Jackie O two piece suit for Michele Obama.  Still she is sending a far better message then the two on the left!  My 2 cents.
> 
> - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm --- that there is a photoshop.
> 
> >> A photograph from the latter event has been manipulated (as shown above) to add a figure representing Michelle Obama, making her appear to come off a very distant third in fashion sense with her plain, rumpled skirt contrasting with the shapely and stylish backsides of the two European women. That image is clearly a fabricated one, as Michelle Obama was not present at the Spanish dinner (she was back in Washington, where she participated in the unveiling of a memorial bust of Sojourner Truth), and other newspaper pictures of the same scene do not include her in the position shown (i.e., the Michelle Obama figure was obviously added to the original photograph later)  -- see Snopes
> 
> You learn a lot about people's legitimacy of reasoning by what they have to make up lies about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, would you say that photoshopped photo--and none of us believes it is anything other than a photoshopped photo--was done by a Michelle Obama critic?  Or was it done by a Michelle Obama supporter wanting to accuse Republicans or conservatives of that sort of thing?  Do you know?  Does it matter?  Do you think that photo is used more by conservatives to ridicule Michelle Obama?  Or is it used more by liberals to denigrate conservatives?  Do you know?  Does it matter?  Who makes up the most lies?  Does it matter?
> 
> The idea I thought Stat was promoting was a return to civility and some sense of decency in our national culture--at least until he himself started being insulting to others here.  But even if he doesn't support his own OP, it was still a good one.
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] - nice try, it won't work.

This thread is very specifically about civility toward First Ladies of the United States of America. I made that abundantly clear in the OP.

Stephanie trolled this thread the entire way and attacked at every turn, and yet, you had nothing to say to her.

After more than 100 attacks from Stehanie in the last 3 days alone, enough is enough. If you don't like it when I write back to let her know she has gone overboard, tough shit. That conversation has nothing to do with the OP at all. She derails and trolls and goes off topic, and you want to condemn me? Ridiculous.  Get yer blinders off and take a look at how much shit Stephanie sprays all over the walls all over the place and then get back to me, eh?

I very much believe in civility, but Stephanie has not been civil to me even once in all four months of my time here in USMB. Not one single time. Nuff said.


----------



## Foxfyre

Stephanie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Stephanie, she just whines on and whines on and whines on, goes off topic, rants and crys like a four year old. So much anger in her.
> 
> Tsk. Tsk.
> 
> 
> It is totally entertaining!
> 
> Oh, and btw, I go where I like, too. And I will remember to do that with you very often now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your OP was targeted at giving respect to women.  And you post this?  Somehow 'physician heal thyself. . . .' or some such comes to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he starts threads so he can spit on everyone..he nothing more than a troll really and a devoted Democrat sheep..... and a whiny one at that
Click to expand...


Sorry Steph.  You and I are often on the same page in this stuff, but a good OP and a good topic is a good OP and a good topic no matter who starts it.  I have no quarrel with the OP.  It is a good topic.   What he is otherwise is irrelevent to that.

\


----------



## R.D.

Foxfyre said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your OP was targeted at giving respect to women.  And you post this?  Somehow 'physician heal thyself. . . .' or some such comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he starts threads so he can spit on everyone..he nothing more than a troll really and a devoted Democrat sheep..... and a whiny one at that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Steph.  You and I are often on the same page in this stuff, but a good OP and a good topic is a good OP and a good topic no matter who starts it.  I have no quarrel with the OP.  It is a good topic.   What he is otherwise is irrelevent to that.
> 
> \
Click to expand...


A good op?!? 



> It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS.
> 
> Last edited by Connery; Today at 01:25 PM. Reason: op request[


Really?(edited in the same fashion as op has done throughout this thread  )

Anything  that is not slobbering adoration at her feet is deemed an off limit attack by the op,  that works for you?


----------



## Pogo

Lemme just throw this out to whom it may concern about Stephanie.

Is she hyperpartisan?  Sure, definitely.  But she's also got a delightful sense of humor, if you just figure out how to access it, which is a worthy endeavor if you succeed.
In that mayhaps lies your challenge.  And it's not that hard to do.  Erleichda.

(/offtopic)


----------



## Foxfyre

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm --- that there is a photoshop.
> 
> >> A photograph from the latter event has been manipulated (as shown above) to add a figure representing Michelle Obama, making her appear to come off a very distant third in fashion sense with her plain, rumpled skirt contrasting with the shapely and stylish backsides of the two European women. That image is clearly a fabricated one, as Michelle Obama was not present at the Spanish dinner (she was back in Washington, where she participated in the unveiling of a memorial bust of Sojourner Truth), and other newspaper pictures of the same scene do not include her in the position shown (i.e., the Michelle Obama figure was obviously added to the original photograph later)  -- see Snopes
> 
> You learn a lot about people's legitimacy of reasoning by what they have to make up lies about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, would you say that photoshopped photo--and none of us believes it is anything other than a photoshopped photo--was done by a Michelle Obama critic?  Or was it done by a Michelle Obama supporter wanting to accuse Republicans or conservatives of that sort of thing?  Do you know?  Does it matter?  Do you think that photo is used more by conservatives to ridicule Michelle Obama?  Or is it used more by liberals to denigrate conservatives?  Do you know?  Does it matter?  Who makes up the most lies?  Does it matter?
> 
> The idea I thought Stat was promoting was a return to civility and some sense of decency in our national culture--at least until he himself started being insulting to others here.  But even if he doesn't support his own OP, it was still a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] - nice try, it won't work.
> 
> This thread is very specifically about civility toward First Ladies of the United States of America. I made that abundantly clear in the OP.
> 
> Stephanie trolled this thread the entire way and attacked at every turn, and yet, you had nothing to say to her.
> 
> After more than 100 attacks from Stehanie in the last 3 days alone, enough is enough. If you don't like it when I write back to let her know she has gone overboard, tough shit. That conversation has nothing to do with the OP at all. She derails and trolls and goes off topic, and you want to condemn me? Ridiculous.  Get yer blinders off and take a look at how much shit Stephanie sprays all over the walls all over the place and then get back to me, eh?
> 
> I very much believe in civility, but Stephanie has not been civil to me even once in all four months of my time here in USMB. Not one single time. Nuff said.
Click to expand...


Unless we promote civility in all things, as well as toward our First Ladies, then our society becomes increasingly coarse and vulgar and insulting and petulant.  I am not about to defend you against Stephanie or she against you.  Since I have chosen to befriend both of you, whatever differences you have should be worked out between the two of you.  Unless you want to do some conflict management in which case I would agree to referee impartially, but I doubt either one of you want to go through that.  

My point is you believe she has been uncivil toward you.  She believes you have been uncivil toward her.   Civility does not mean we must agree with each other or appreciate what each other says or not call each other out.  It does require that we focus on the post, however, and not throw silly, petty, hateful personal insults at each other.

I just thought a thread devoted to civility was a good place to demonstrate that kind of leadership.  But you say it was intended for First Ladies only and not to women or other people in general.  I accept that and I did take it further than that.  My mistake.


----------



## Foxfyre

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> he starts threads so he can spit on everyone..he nothing more than a troll really and a devoted Democrat sheep..... and a whiny one at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Steph.  You and I are often on the same page in this stuff, but a good OP and a good topic is a good OP and a good topic no matter who starts it.  I have no quarrel with the OP.  It is a good topic.   What he is otherwise is irrelevent to that.
> 
> \
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A good op?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS.
> 
> Last edited by Connery; Today at 01:25 PM. Reason: op request[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?(edited in the same fashion as op has done throughout this thread  )
> 
> Anything  that is not slobbering adoration at her feet is deemed an off limit attack by the op,  that works for you?
Click to expand...


Except that he left out the slobbering part.    He very well may have intended that, but in this case, I prefer to take statements at face value instead of writing into them what I think the other probably meant.


----------



## R.D.

Foxfyre said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Steph.  You and I are often on the same page in this stuff, but a good OP and a good topic is a good OP and a good topic no matter who starts it.  I have no quarrel with the OP.  It is a good topic.   What he is otherwise is irrelevent to that.
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good op?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time for people to stop snarking about and attacking our current FLOTUS.
> 
> Last edited by Connery; Today at 01:25 PM. Reason: op request[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?(edited in the same fashion as op has done throughout this thread  )
> 
> Anything  that is not slobbering adoration at her feet is deemed an off limit attack by the op,  that works for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that he left out the slobbering part.    He very well may have intended that, but in this case, I prefer to take statements at face value instead of writing into them what I think the other probably meant.
Click to expand...


He did, that's true.

But he did post in the op ....A lot of shit has been thrown around over the *costs incurred by First Ladies, but virtually all of them have incurred costs - this is very natural and EXPECTED perk that comes with the Presidency, and Presidents of both parties have made full use of this perk*.....

Pretty much cementing  his diatribe  the simple  fact that nothing is open to discussion.  Adore her or stfu!!


----------



## Foxfyre

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good op?!?
> 
> 
> Really?(edited in the same fashion as op has done throughout this thread  )
> 
> Anything  that is not slobbering adoration at her feet is deemed an off limit attack by the op,  that works for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he left out the slobbering part.    He very well may have intended that, but in this case, I prefer to take statements at face value instead of writing into them what I think the other probably meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did, that's true.
> 
> But he did post in the op ....A lot of shit has been thrown around over the *costs incurred by First Ladies, but virtually all of them have incurred costs - this is very natural and EXPECTED perk that comes with the Presidency, and Presidents of both parties have made full use of this perk*.....
> 
> Pretty much cementing  his diatribe  the simple  fact that nothing is open to discussion.  Adore her or stfu!!
Click to expand...


But you see, I might have said the same thing if I had been writing the OP though I probably would have chosen another illustration to use rather than the spending issue.  I have already commented on the spending issue in this thread--I do think it is criticizable--but I did that without blasting Stat or calling Michelle names.

When I state my opinion here, I certainly expect it to be fair game for reasoned rebuttal.   I usually don't take a side when I write an OP, at least until my second post, but I have no problem with those who do.   And when I take a position, I fully expect it to be challenged or whatever.

I was hoping this thread would provide a way to talk about how to do that without being snarky and hateful.


----------



## bodecea

Geaux4it said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Obama will 'stain' their dresses. The new norm for Dem POTUS
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Can't stand that President Obama is a devoted husband and father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what his gay lover, ... I mean trainer says?
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Cool story, bro.


----------



## longly

What goes around, comes around; the way to make the world a nasty place is to be nasty person.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Foxfyre said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he left out the slobbering part.    He very well may have intended that, but in this case, I prefer to take statements at face value instead of writing into them what I think the other probably meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did, that's true.
> 
> But he did post in the op ....A lot of shit has been thrown around over the *costs incurred by First Ladies, but virtually all of them have incurred costs - this is very natural and EXPECTED perk that comes with the Presidency, and Presidents of both parties have made full use of this perk*.....
> 
> Pretty much cementing  his diatribe  the simple  fact that nothing is open to discussion.  Adore her or stfu!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you see, I might have said the same thing if I had been writing the OP though I probably would have chosen another illustration to use rather than the spending issue.  I have already commented on the spending issue in this thread--I do think it is criticizable--but I did that without blasting Stat or calling Michelle names.
> 
> When I state my opinion here, I certainly expect it to be fair game for reasoned rebuttal.   I usually don't take a side when I write an OP, at least until my second post, but I have no problem with those who do.   And when I take a position, I fully expect it to be challenged or whatever.
> 
> *I was hoping this thread would provide a way to talk about how to do that without being snarky and hateful*.
Click to expand...



That was my hope as well, especially when I went out of my way to mention the things about Republican FLOTUS I found especially wonderful. Never encountered a First Lady I didn't like (or a Second Lady, for that matter) totally irregardlessof party. But within 10 posts it was already a complete shit storm heaped upon by Righties -

And then you misrepresented me completely and wrote that my OP was about civility toward ladies - well, it should be self-explanatory that it should be civility to all genders all that time, but this OP is very specifically about First Ladies. In fact, I steered pretty much clear of any politics and focused in on the many good things that our First Ladies have done all through history, and still more shit kept flowing.

You are a brilliant poster and a highly valued member of USMB, but when you cannot see that a member like Stephanie is in vulgar attack mode 24/7, then you need glasses.

And I do not need to tolerate incivility 24/7, because this thread is not about Stephanie, regardless how much she may want it to be. It's about First Ladies, and last I looked, Stephanie is not on the list of First Ladies. Or am I wrong about that?

I will say it once again, and quite openly: I liked every First Lady within my lifetime and then some. Alone to survive the rigors of being the spouse of the most powerful man in the world - that alone requires skills that not all of us have. Those ladies are ALL special, every single one of them.  I think I made that abundantly clear in the OP.


----------



## Pogo

Sooo.... what happens to the concept of "First Lady" when we finally catch up with the world and elect a female POTUS?


----------



## R.D.

Foxfyre said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he left out the slobbering part.    He very well may have intended that, but in this case, I prefer to take statements at face value instead of writing into them what I think the other probably meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did, that's true.
> 
> But he did post in the op ....A lot of shit has been thrown around over the *costs incurred by First Ladies, but virtually all of them have incurred costs - this is very natural and EXPECTED perk that comes with the Presidency, and Presidents of both parties have made full use of this perk*.....
> 
> Pretty much cementing  his diatribe  the simple  fact that nothing is open to discussion.  Adore her or stfu!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you see, I might have said the same thing if I had been writing the OP though I probably would have chosen another illustration to use rather than the spending issue.  I have already commented on the spending issue in this thread--I do think it is criticizable--but I did that without blasting Stat or calling Michelle names.
> 
> When I state my opinion here, I certainly expect it to be fair game for reasoned rebuttal.   I usually don't take a side when I write an OP, at least until my second post, but I have no problem with those who do.   And when I take a position, I fully expect it to be challenged or whatever.
> 
> I was hoping this thread would provide a way to talk about how to do that without being snarky and hateful.
Click to expand...


I never blasted Stat or called Michelle names. I did tease Stat about being bossy, yes.  I also posted  what he called those who did try to discuss  the spending the day before.    He chose that illustration because he tried to shut down discussion on the very subject  in someone else's thread.

Stat will claim he wanted civillity, but he bailed on that himself very quickly


----------



## Dot Com

US First Lady Stresses Freedom of Speech in China - ABC News

You go girl!!!


----------



## Dot Com

China sees Obama girls, but not Xi's daughter - latimes.com

She is a perfect diplomat


----------



## Hossfly

Dot Com said:


> US First Lady Stresses Freedom of Speech in China - ABC News
> 
> You go girl!!!


If FLOTUS helps obtain free speech in China, I'll campaign for her as POTUS.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I'll take a reprieve on Taiwan and Iran's warship sent packing back to Iran.  DEAL!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Now we need to send her to Malaysia to find out the truth about the plane.  I never did believe it crashed.  The plane is numero uno in national security.  We've got to find that plane.  PRONTO.


----------



## Kondor3

Pogo said:


> Sooo.... what happens to the concept of "First Lady" when we finally catch up with the world and elect a female POTUS?


First Consort?

Of course, FLOTUS might still be operative... ya never know...

Or she may show up to the party 'stag'...


----------



## Dot Com

looks like the rw hate has subsided to a low simmer. Thanks you people


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.... what happens to the concept of "First Lady" when we finally catch up with the world and elect a female POTUS?
> 
> 
> 
> First Consort?
> 
> Of course, FLOTUS might still be operative... ya never know...
> 
> Or she may show up to the party 'stag'...
Click to expand...


I like "consort".  I like it a lot.  Sounds musical.


----------



## Jroc

bodecea said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO Reporters Will Be Allowed On 5-Star Mooch's Vacation To China...
> 
> I don't know any first lady that tried to force her image of a lifestyle on me or push a tyrannical agenda like Micheal
> 
> well, Hillary did try to push her idiotic idea of health care on us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tyrannical *to suggest healthy eating habits*, I think Hitler came up with that one to destroy human lives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is where Stephanie has REAL PROBLEMS....the idea that healthy eating habits might even be brought up in her hearing.  Have another Chick-fil-A chicken sandwich with fries and a shake, Stephanie....better yet, have two.
Click to expand...



Not the Job of the federal government..understand?



> A North Carolina elementary school forced a preschool student to eat cafeteria chicken nuggets for lunch on Jan. 30 after officials reportedly determined that her homemade meal wasnt up to the U.S. Department of Agricultures standards for healthfulness, according to a report from the Carolina Journal.
> 
> The newspaper reported that the four-year-old girl brought a turkey and cheese sandwich, a banana, potato chips and apple juice in her packed lunch from home. That meal didnt meet with approval from the government agent who was on site inspecting kids lunches that day.
> 
> The Department of Health and Human Services Division of Child Development and Early Education requires that all lunches served in pre-kindergarten programs must meet USDA guidelines. Meals, the guidelines say, must include one serving each of meat, milk and grain and two servings of fruit or vegetables. Those guidelines apply to home-packed lunches as well as cafeteria meals.




Nanny state report: NC school officials reject preschooler?s homemade lunch | The Daily Caller


----------



## Kondor3

Pogo said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.... what happens to the concept of "First Lady" when we finally catch up with the world and elect a female POTUS?
> 
> 
> 
> First Consort?
> 
> Of course, FLOTUS might still be operative... ya never know...
> 
> Or she may show up to the party 'stag'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like "consort".  I like it a lot.  Sounds musical.
Click to expand...

Heck, come to think of it, the term is gender-interchange-able, isn't it?

With an ever-so-feather-light whisper of Roman-era libertine-naughty tossed-in there for good measure...

One new title comin' up... First Consort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where's Mel Brooks and Gregory Hines and Madeline Kahn when ya need 'em... there's sumfin' vaguely '_History of the World Part 1_' -ish about that...


----------



## Geaux4it

Pogo said:


> Sooo.... what happens to the concept of "First Lady" when we finally catch up with the world and elect a female POTUS?



Hell, in today's society there very well could be a first lady.. 

Especially if 'Her Thighness' Clinton is elected. 

-Geaux


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> First Ladies of the USA - time for some civillity, folks.


Apparently not. 

Now rightwing nitwits are going after First Grandmothers.


----------



## Foxfyre

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did, that's true.
> 
> But he did post in the op ....A lot of shit has been thrown around over the *costs incurred by First Ladies, but virtually all of them have incurred costs - this is very natural and EXPECTED perk that comes with the Presidency, and Presidents of both parties have made full use of this perk*.....
> 
> Pretty much cementing  his diatribe  the simple  fact that nothing is open to discussion.  Adore her or stfu!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you see, I might have said the same thing if I had been writing the OP though I probably would have chosen another illustration to use rather than the spending issue.  I have already commented on the spending issue in this thread--I do think it is criticizable--but I did that without blasting Stat or calling Michelle names.
> 
> When I state my opinion here, I certainly expect it to be fair game for reasoned rebuttal.   I usually don't take a side when I write an OP, at least until my second post, but I have no problem with those who do.   And when I take a position, I fully expect it to be challenged or whatever.
> 
> I was hoping this thread would provide a way to talk about how to do that without being snarky and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never blasted Stat or called Michelle names. I did tease Stat about being bossy, yes.  I also posted  what he called those who did try to discuss  the spending the day before.    He chose that illustration because he tried to shut down discussion on the very subject  in someone else's thread.
> 
> Stat will claim he wanted civillity, but he bailed on that himself very quickly
Click to expand...


That was my whole point, and I don't think I have ever seen you be uncivil R.D. unless maybe when you are severely provoked, and not even sure about then.

I just thought one promoting civility did better leading by example.   But I was set straight.  Civility was not the motive.  This wasn't to apply to anybody but the First Lady.  So oh well.


----------



## Hossfly

Dot Com said:


> looks like the rw hate has subsided to a low simmer. Thanks you people


Thanks for noticing, .com. This is a nice Motel 6 she's slumming in. Saves the  taxpayers a whole heapa money.  [MENTION=36253]Sally[/MENTION]


 First Lady Michelle Obama is staying with her daughters and mother in an $8,000-per-night suite in Beijing, according to Chinese media.

The presidential suite at the Westin Beijing Chaoyang, where the First Family minus Barack are holed up, goes for 52,000 yuan, which translates to $8,350.

And oh yes, you&#8217;re paying. All of it. Michelle is classifying this as an official trip.

Here&#8217;s a look at the 3,445-square-foot suite &#8211; so you can see if you&#8217;re getting your money&#8217;s worth.


Michelle Staying in $8,000 Beijing Suite | The Blog on Obama: White House Dossier


----------



## Geaux4it

Hossfly said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like the rw hate has subsided to a low simmer. Thanks you people
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for noticing, .com. This is a nice Motel 6 she's slumming in. Saves the  taxpayers a whole heapa money.
> 
> 
> First Lady Michelle Obama is staying with her daughters and mother in an $8,000-per-night suite in Beijing, according to Chinese media.
> 
> The presidential suite at the Westin Beijing Chaoyang, where the First Family minus Barack are holed up, goes for 52,000 yuan, which translates to $8,350.
> 
> And oh yes, youre paying. All of it. Michelle is classifying this as an official trip.
> 
> Heres a look at the 3,445-square-foot suite  so you can see if youre getting your moneys worth.
> 
> 
> Michelle Staying in $8,000 Beijing Suite | The Blog on Obama: White House Dossier
Click to expand...


Moochelle is used to spending the money of the 42% that pay taxes. Now, they need to pay their fair share so she can keep up with the jet set.

-Geaux


----------



## Jroc

> *Beijing hotel workers already 'fed up' with Obama entourage in 3400-square-foot, $8,350-per-night suite inconveniencing 'pretty much everyone'  and the first lady's mother is 'barking at the staff'*
> 
> Michelle Obama, her daughters and her mother Marian Robinson are staying in a sumptuous presidential suite at a Beijing Westin hotel
> Mrs. Robinson has been 'barking at the staff since she arrived,' a hotel staffer said, adding that 'we can't wait for this to be over'
> Secret Service agents are monopolizing elevators and booting high-paying guests from their rooms to occupy a block of space near the first lady
> Both front and back doors of the hotel are blocked off, with Chinese and U.S. security agents screening everyone who enters
> Ordinary Chinese describe Mrs. Obama and her family as kind and gracious, but hotel staff are 'fed up'



Beijing hotel workers already 'fed up' with Obama entourage in 3400-square-foot, $8,350-per-night suite inconveniencing 'pretty much everyone' -- and the first lady's mother is 'barking at the staff' | Mail Online


----------



## Gracie

R.D. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did, that's true.
> 
> But he did post in the op ....A lot of shit has been thrown around over the *costs incurred by First Ladies, but virtually all of them have incurred costs - this is very natural and EXPECTED perk that comes with the Presidency, and Presidents of both parties have made full use of this perk*.....
> 
> Pretty much cementing  his diatribe  the simple  fact that nothing is open to discussion.  Adore her or stfu!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you see, I might have said the same thing if I had been writing the OP though I probably would have chosen another illustration to use rather than the spending issue.  I have already commented on the spending issue in this thread--I do think it is criticizable--but I did that without blasting Stat or calling Michelle names.
> 
> When I state my opinion here, I certainly expect it to be fair game for reasoned rebuttal.   I usually don't take a side when I write an OP, at least until my second post, but I have no problem with those who do.   And when I take a position, I fully expect it to be challenged or whatever.
> 
> I was hoping this thread would provide a way to talk about how to do that without being snarky and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never blasted Stat or called Michelle names. I did tease Stat about being bossy, yes.  I also posted  what he called those who did try to discuss  the spending the day before.    He chose that illustration because he tried to shut down *discussion on the very subject  in someone else's thread.*
> 
> Stat will claim he wanted civillity, but he bailed on that himself very quickly
Click to expand...



Oh. That would be the thread I started asking a simple question but quickly went by the wayside.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/345767-hmm-interesting.html

I guess simple questions are not wanted and more volatile ones are. Or...it depends on the thread starter? Gosh, so many things to mull over on the whys and wherefores.


----------



## Hossfly

Jroc said:


> *Beijing hotel workers already 'fed up' with Obama entourage in 3400-square-foot, $8,350-per-night suite inconveniencing 'pretty much everyone'  and the first lady's mother is 'barking at the staff'*
> 
> Michelle Obama, her daughters and her mother Marian Robinson are staying in a sumptuous presidential suite at a Beijing Westin hotel
> Mrs. Robinson has been 'barking at the staff since she arrived,' a hotel staffer said, adding that 'we can't wait for this to be over'
> Secret Service agents are monopolizing elevators and booting high-paying guests from their rooms to occupy a block of space near the first lady
> Both front and back doors of the hotel are blocked off, with Chinese and U.S. security agents screening everyone who enters
> Ordinary Chinese describe Mrs. Obama and her family as kind and gracious, but hotel staff are 'fed up'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing hotel workers already 'fed up' with Obama entourage in 3400-square-foot, $8,350-per-night suite inconveniencing 'pretty much everyone' -- and the first lady's mother is 'barking at the staff' | Mail Online
Click to expand...

Hotel staff should bone up on how to act in the presence of royalty. However the Queen Mother should learn to keep her big whiny mouth shut.


----------



## Foxfyre

Gracie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you see, I might have said the same thing if I had been writing the OP though I probably would have chosen another illustration to use rather than the spending issue.  I have already commented on the spending issue in this thread--I do think it is criticizable--but I did that without blasting Stat or calling Michelle names.
> 
> When I state my opinion here, I certainly expect it to be fair game for reasoned rebuttal.   I usually don't take a side when I write an OP, at least until my second post, but I have no problem with those who do.   And when I take a position, I fully expect it to be challenged or whatever.
> 
> I was hoping this thread would provide a way to talk about how to do that without being snarky and hateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never blasted Stat or called Michelle names. I did tease Stat about being bossy, yes.  I also posted  what he called those who did try to discuss  the spending the day before.    He chose that illustration because he tried to shut down *discussion on the very subject  in someone else's thread.*
> 
> Stat will claim he wanted civillity, but he bailed on that himself very quickly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. That would be the thread I started asking a simple question but quickly went by the wayside.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/345767-hmm-interesting.html
> 
> I guess simple questions are not wanted and more volatile ones are. Or...it depends on the thread starter? Gosh, so many things to mull over on the whys and wherefores.
Click to expand...


Not to me.  People are civil or they are not.  People are board bullies or they are not.  People love to wallow in the mud and get down and dirty or they don't.  People like to feel superior to other people or they don't.  People get their jollies by making hateful statements or they don't.  Your thread invited a comparison between two first ladies, so people are naturally going to make that comparison or object to the fact that it is being made.  But when you write a thread that encourages criticism of the First Ladies, it is not surprising that you will get it.

This thread I interpreted as being a call for civility until I found the the author of the OP wasn't really interested in promoting civility per se, but was pushing a particular agenda.  That is fine.  Once I understood the agenda I accepted it.  It was his thread.  He is entitled to post whatever he wishes.  Nevertheless I was offended by both those on the right and left who seemed incapable of expressing an opinion about anything without being hateful, vulgar, or uncivil most especially when it was directed at the current First Lady or any of the previous ones.

But I don't get to make the rules and I accept that too.  And nobody should be required to post so as not to offend me any more than I should be required not to offend them.  

Viscious cycle isn't it.


----------



## Gracie

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never blasted Stat or called Michelle names. I did tease Stat about being bossy, yes.  I also posted  what he called those who did try to discuss  the spending the day before.    He chose that illustration because he tried to shut down *discussion on the very subject  in someone else's thread.*
> 
> Stat will claim he wanted civillity, but he bailed on that himself very quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. That would be the thread I started asking a simple question but quickly went by the wayside.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/345767-hmm-interesting.html
> 
> I guess simple questions are not wanted and more volatile ones are. Or...it depends on the thread starter? Gosh, so many things to mull over on the whys and wherefores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to me.  People are civil or they are not.  People are board bullies or they are not.  People love to wallow in the mud and get down and dirty or they don't.  People like to feel superior to other people or they don't.  People get their jollies by making hateful statements or they don't.  Your thread invited a comparison between two first ladies, so people are naturally going to make that comparison or object to the fact that it is being made.  But when you write a thread that encourages criticism of the First Ladies, it is not surprising that you will get it.
> 
> This thread I interpreted as being a call for civility until I found the the author of the OP wasn't really interested in promoting civility per se, but was pushing a particular agenda.  That is fine.  Once I understood the agenda I accepted it.  It was his thread.  He is entitled to post whatever he wishes.  Nevertheless I was offended by both those on the right and left who seemed incapable of expressing an opinion about anything without being hateful, vulgar, or uncivil most especially when it was directed at the current First Lady or any of the previous ones.
> 
> But I don't get to make the rules and I accept that too.  And nobody should be required to post so as not to offend me any more than I should be required not to offend them.
> 
> Viscious cycle isn't it.
Click to expand...



Really. Take another gander. First few post made by me state this:

_National Taxpayers Union - Which First Lady Flies Highest? Michelle vs. Laura
Not sure how legit this is, but I was wondering which first lady spent the most while hubby is in office._

And this a few posts down:

_I was looking for some kind of statistics of First Ladies spendings..not just Bush and Obama first ladies. Reagan, kennedy, eisnhower, nixon, carter...etc etc etc. But could not find anything. Maybe I didn't do the google search correctly with the right words._


----------



## Gracie

Then I unsubscribed to this thread because if one does not kowtow and grovel over Michelle Obama, it is "slinging shit all over the thread". I returned to address the latest posts.


----------



## Gracie

And for the record, my question still has not been answered, nor have I found anything on the net showing a comparison of all the first ladys , not just the last most current 2. Guess nobody keeps track because it isn't important. 

However, that woman over in china with her entourage as well as her mother, is embarassing when people here are out of work, trying to survive, no jobs, a sucky healthcare system that screwed everyone up and STILL does not work properly to even register (if one does at all) and no care or concern about americans while she is galavanting around and staying in expensive places with her secret service guys protecting her ass, her mother and her kids. 
Since when do taxpayers take care of FLOTUS mother? Who is next? Her uncle?

No, I do not like her. At all. She doesn't give a shit about anyone except herself with maybe a close second on her husband....if at all.


----------



## Gracie

I am now unsubscribing again. Note I did not name call the OP or the FLOTUS or her mother or her kids. I did give the impression of my intense dislike, though. Which is a no no and I guess not civil. Shrug.


----------



## SAYIT

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your OP was targeted at giving respect to women.  And you post this?  Somehow 'physician heal thyself. . . .' or some such comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he starts threads so he can spit on everyone..he nothing more than a troll really and a devoted Democrat sheep..... and a whiny one at that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I start threads to get people to think, something you are obviously incapable of because all you want to do is to moan and groan.  Poor Stephanie, all victimized. All that's left for her is ad hominem attacks. And then she whines even more when people don't take it lying down. Her very behavior proves why we needed this OP. Thank you, Stephanie.
> 
> That is all.
Click to expand...


The fact remains you started a thread which got folks thinking about civility - a terrific idea BTW - and then used it as another cheap shot flamer. Smooth move, dude.


----------



## Foxfyre

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did, that's true.
> 
> But he did post in the op ....A lot of shit has been thrown around over the *costs incurred by First Ladies, but virtually all of them have incurred costs - this is very natural and EXPECTED perk that comes with the Presidency, and Presidents of both parties have made full use of this perk*.....
> 
> Pretty much cementing  his diatribe  the simple  fact that nothing is open to discussion.  Adore her or stfu!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you see, I might have said the same thing if I had been writing the OP though I probably would have chosen another illustration to use rather than the spending issue.  I have already commented on the spending issue in this thread--I do think it is criticizable--but I did that without blasting Stat or calling Michelle names.
> 
> When I state my opinion here, I certainly expect it to be fair game for reasoned rebuttal.   I usually don't take a side when I write an OP, at least until my second post, but I have no problem with those who do.   And when I take a position, I fully expect it to be challenged or whatever.
> 
> *I was hoping this thread would provide a way to talk about how to do that without being snarky and hateful*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was my hope as well, especially when I went out of my way to mention the things about Republican FLOTUS I found especially wonderful. Never encountered a First Lady I didn't like (or a Second Lady, for that matter) totally irregardlessof party. But within 10 posts it was already a complete shit storm heaped upon by Righties -
> 
> And then you misrepresented me completely and wrote that my OP was about civility toward ladies - well, it should be self-explanatory that it should be civility to all genders all that time, but this OP is very specifically about First Ladies. In fact, I steered pretty much clear of any politics and focused in on the many good things that our First Ladies have done all through history, and still more shit kept flowing.
> 
> You are a brilliant poster and a highly valued member of USMB, but when you cannot see that a member like Stephanie is in vulgar attack mode 24/7, then you need glasses.
> 
> And I do not need to tolerate incivility 24/7, because this thread is not about Stephanie, regardless how much she may want it to be. It's about First Ladies, and last I looked, Stephanie is not on the list of First Ladies. Or am I wrong about that?
> 
> I will say it once again, and quite openly: I liked every First Lady within my lifetime and then some. Alone to survive the rigors of being the spouse of the most powerful man in the world - that alone requires skills that not all of us have. Those ladies are ALL special, every single one of them.  I think I made that abundantly clear in the OP.
Click to expand...


I admitted I missed your intent with the thread.  Once you explained to me that the uncivility was to apply to first ladies only, most especially the current one, I backed off.  I acknowledged that I misunderstood and  'misrepresented' your intent with the thread.  As I said, it was my mistake.  I do apologize.

(And on my way out I can't resist a parting shot.  Civility has to start somewhere.  And it won't start with the First Lady if those demanding that she be respected are not themselves respectful to anybody else.  Okay, sorry about that.  I'm done.  Really, I am.  Unsubscribing.  )


----------



## Tresha91203

Stephanie said:


> Believe me folks, not only did they rip apart Laura Bush.... but they had a field day with their children just like they do now with Sarah Palins children
> 
> there was a time when children were off limits...welll not today with this bunch of nasty liberals/Democrat followers
> 
> don't be fooled by these high and mighty rants about "civility" from them
> 
> you NEVER see the Obama's children brought by anyone from the right...but go look through any Palin thread to see how the speak about her children
> 
> t



Carter was the first I remember. They were horrid to Amy, IMO, and the Reagan (grown) kids, and Chelsea,  and the Bush twins.  Children should be off limits but I doubt we ever see those days again.


----------



## freedombecki

Jeremiah said:


> Now we need to send her to Malaysia to find out the truth about the plane. I never did believe it crashed. The plane is numero uno in national security. We've got to find that plane. PRONTO.


Four Americans perished. It would be nice for their families to know what happened to their loved ones, all right.


----------



## Hossfly

Barack and Michelle are at the Red Sox baseball game, sitting in the first row with the Secret Service seated directly behind them. One of the Secret Service agents leans forward and says something to the President. Barack stares at the agent, looks at Michelle, looks back at the agent, and shakes his head. 

The agent then says, "Mr. President, it was a request from the team owner who is a big campaign contributor, and the fans will love it!"

So, Barack shrugs and says, "Well, if it will help my poll numbers." He gets up, grabs Michelle by her collar and the seat of her pants, and drops her right over the wall into the field. She gets up kicking, screaming and swearing. The crowd goes wild; cheering, applauding, and high-fiving. Barack is bowing and smiling, and leans over to the agent and says, "You were right, I would have never believed that!"

Noticing the agent has gone totally pale, Barack asks what was wrong.

The agent replies, "Sir, I said, they want you to throw out the first PITCH!!!"


----------



## Gracie

lol. Bad hossfly. Bad!


----------



## Nutz

Hossfly said:


> Barack and Michelle are at the Red Sox baseball game, sitting in the first row with the Secret Service seated directly behind them. One of the Secret Service agents leans forward and says something to the President. Barack stares at the agent, looks at Michelle, looks back at the agent, and shakes his head.
> 
> The agent then says, "Mr. President, it was a request from the team owner who is a big campaign contributor, and the fans will love it!"
> 
> So, Barack shrugs and says, "Well, if it will help my poll numbers." He gets up, grabs Michelle by her collar and the seat of her pants, and drops her right over the wall into the field. She gets up kicking, screaming and swearing. The crowd goes wild; cheering, applauding, and high-fiving. Barack is bowing and smiling, and leans over to the agent and says, "You were right, I would have never believed that!"
> 
> Noticing the agent has gone totally pale, Barack asks what was wrong.
> 
> The agent replies, "Sir, I said, they want you to throw out the first PITCH!!!"


 That was funny!


----------



## Pogo

Jroc said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tyrannical *to suggest healthy eating habits*, I think Hitler came up with that one to destroy human lives...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where Stephanie has REAL PROBLEMS....the idea that healthy eating habits might even be brought up in her hearing.  Have another Chick-fil-A chicken sandwich with fries and a shake, Stephanie....better yet, have two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the Job of the federal government..understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A North Carolina elementary school forced a preschool student to eat cafeteria chicken nuggets for lunch on Jan. 30 after officials reportedly determined that her homemade meal wasn&#8217;t up to the U.S. Department of Agriculture&#8217;s standards for healthfulness, according to a report from the Carolina Journal.
> 
> The newspaper reported that the four-year-old girl brought a turkey and cheese sandwich, a banana, potato chips and apple juice in her packed lunch from home. That meal didn&#8217;t meet with approval from the government agent who was on site inspecting kids&#8217; lunches that day.
> 
> The Department of Health and Human Services&#8217; Division of Child Development and Early Education requires that all lunches served in pre-kindergarten programs must meet USDA guidelines. Meals, the guidelines say, must include one serving each of meat, milk and grain and two servings of fruit or vegetables. Those guidelines apply to home-packed lunches as well as cafeteria meals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nanny state report: NC school officials reject preschooler?s homemade lunch | The Daily Caller
Click to expand...


The FLOTUS isn't part of the federal gummint.  Nor is the concept "suggest".  Just as in the last administration it was "not the job of the federal gummint" to promote reading.


And btw that story on the four-year-old girl's lunch was largely withdrawn in terms of its players by the same paper that reported it (here and here).  This was found by following your own link.  Always pays to read the whole thing.


----------



## Dot Com

US first lady praised for style, warmth in China


----------



## bodecea

Hossfly said:


> Barack and Michelle are at the Red Sox baseball game, sitting in the first row with the Secret Service seated directly behind them. One of the Secret Service agents leans forward and says something to the President. Barack stares at the agent, looks at Michelle, looks back at the agent, and shakes his head.
> 
> The agent then says, "Mr. President, it was a request from the team owner who is a big campaign contributor, and the fans will love it!"
> 
> So, Barack shrugs and says, "Well, if it will help my poll numbers." He gets up, grabs Michelle by her collar and the seat of her pants, and drops her right over the wall into the field. She gets up kicking, screaming and swearing. The crowd goes wild; cheering, applauding, and high-fiving. Barack is bowing and smiling, and leans over to the agent and says, "You were right, I would have never believed that!"
> 
> Noticing the agent has gone totally pale, Barack asks what was wrong.
> 
> The agent replies, "Sir, I said, they want you to throw out the first PITCH!!!"



I heard that joke back in the 80s...but it was Reagan, not Obama.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Kondor3 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.... what happens to the concept of "First Lady" when we finally catch up with the world and elect a female POTUS?
> 
> 
> 
> First Consort?
> 
> Of course, FLOTUS might still be operative... ya never know...
> 
> Or she may show up to the party 'stag'...
Click to expand...


FDOTUS

First Dude of the United States of America


----------



## Pogo

Statistikhengst said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.... what happens to the concept of "First Lady" when we finally catch up with the world and elect a female POTUS?
> 
> 
> 
> First Consort?
> 
> Of course, FLOTUS might still be operative... ya never know...
> 
> Or she may show up to the party 'stag'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDOTUS
> 
> First Dude of the United States of America
Click to expand...


That's hard to pronounce though.  Needs a vowel movement between the F and D.

FEDOTUS - "First Ever Dude..." or FIALLODOTUS - "First Ever In A Long Line Of Dudes"... (one time use only)

FEDLOTUS - First Estrogen-Deficient Lady...?

We prolly have to fall back on SOTPOTUS - "Spouse Of The President'"...

What if this female POTUS has no spouse?

While we're working that out, what do we figure the role of this First Dude will be to follow a legacy of healthy eating, reading or wearing pill box hats?


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you see, I might have said the same thing if I had been writing the OP though I probably would have chosen another illustration to use rather than the spending issue.  I have already commented on the spending issue in this thread--I do think it is criticizable--but I did that without blasting Stat or calling Michelle names.
> 
> When I state my opinion here, I certainly expect it to be fair game for reasoned rebuttal.   I usually don't take a side when I write an OP, at least until my second post, but I have no problem with those who do.   And when I take a position, I fully expect it to be challenged or whatever.
> 
> I was hoping this thread would provide a way to talk about how to do that without being snarky and hateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never blasted Stat or called Michelle names. I did tease Stat about being bossy, yes.  I also posted  what he called those who did try to discuss  the spending the day before.    He chose that illustration because he tried to shut down *discussion on the very subject  in someone else's thread.*
> 
> Stat will claim he wanted civillity, but he bailed on that himself very quickly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. That would be the thread I started asking a simple question but quickly went by the wayside.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/345767-hmm-interesting.html
> 
> I guess simple questions are not wanted and more volatile ones are. Or...it depends on the thread starter? Gosh, so many things to mull over on the whys and wherefores.
Click to expand...


Gracie, there may just simply not be a compilation of such a comparison.  I only came up with the NTU page you started the other thread with, and this from Snopes.

It would be a pretty difficult task inasmuch as expenses for everything have exponentially increased and at the same time roles of First Ladies have gone on their own upsurge with the corresponding social acceptance on the roles of women being more than ornaments.  Those are two big variables.  It's kind of like declaring "gas used to be 25¢ a gallon" without taking into account that 25¢ was worth a lot more at the time than it is now, and then complicating that with shifting socially-accepted roles for women.  You'll end up with apples and kumquats.


----------



## Mertex

bodecea said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack and Michelle are at the Red Sox baseball game, sitting in the first row with the Secret Service seated directly behind them. One of the Secret Service agents leans forward and says something to the President. Barack stares at the agent, looks at Michelle, looks back at the agent, and shakes his head.
> 
> The agent then says, "Mr. President, it was a request from the team owner who is a big campaign contributor, and the fans will love it!"
> 
> So, Barack shrugs and says, "Well, if it will help my poll numbers." He gets up, grabs Michelle by her collar and the seat of her pants, and drops her right over the wall into the field. She gets up kicking, screaming and swearing. The crowd goes wild; cheering, applauding, and high-fiving. Barack is bowing and smiling, and leans over to the agent and says, "You were right, I would have never believed that!"
> 
> Noticing the agent has gone totally pale, Barack asks what was wrong.
> 
> The agent replies, "Sir, I said, they want you to throw out the first PITCH!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that joke back in the 80s...but it was Reagan, not Obama.
Click to expand...



Old jokes are being recycled.......wasn't funny then, either.


----------



## Dot Com

Michelle, Sasha and Malia Tour Great Wall of China - NBC News


----------



## bodecea

Mertex said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack and Michelle are at the Red Sox baseball game, sitting in the first row with the Secret Service seated directly behind them. One of the Secret Service agents leans forward and says something to the President. Barack stares at the agent, looks at Michelle, looks back at the agent, and shakes his head.
> 
> The agent then says, "Mr. President, it was a request from the team owner who is a big campaign contributor, and the fans will love it!"
> 
> So, Barack shrugs and says, "Well, if it will help my poll numbers." He gets up, grabs Michelle by her collar and the seat of her pants, and drops her right over the wall into the field. She gets up kicking, screaming and swearing. The crowd goes wild; cheering, applauding, and high-fiving. Barack is bowing and smiling, and leans over to the agent and says, "You were right, I would have never believed that!"
> 
> Noticing the agent has gone totally pale, Barack asks what was wrong.
> 
> The agent replies, "Sir, I said, they want you to throw out the first PITCH!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that joke back in the 80s...but it was Reagan, not Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Old jokes are being recycled.......wasn't funny then, either.
Click to expand...


That's why I didn't pass it on back then....wasn't funny.


----------



## bodecea

Dot Com said:


> Michelle, Sasha and Malia Tour Great Wall of China - NBC News



Oh noes!  That girl is wearing a T-shirt!   Oh noes!


----------

